# [Speedtest] Wie schnell ist deine Leitung?



## K3n$! (9. Juli 2013)

*[Speedtest] Wie schnell ist deine Leitung?*


So liebe UserInnen, 

da der User *oupho* seit geraumer Zeit seinen Thread "Highscore-Liste: Der schnellste Internetzugang" nicht mehr betreut, 
wird hier nun unter neuer Feder die Möglichkeit geboten, seine Internetleitung zu präsentieren. Dabei sind alle User aufgerufen, 
ihre Benchmarkergebnisse nach nachfolgendem Muster zu posten. Ich werde dann regelmäßig die Tabelle aktualisieren. 

Es wird auch hier wieder drei Kategorien geben, allerdings werde ich die Uni-bzw. Standleitungen diverser Firmen, etc. in eine 
extra Kategorie einsortieren, damit sich der Auto-Normal-User nicht unfair behandelt fühlt. 

Als Vergleichsbasis wird für die Download- und Uploadgeschwindigkeit sowie für den Pingtest die Webseite "Speedtest.net" dienen. 
Diese Seite bietet eine große Anzahl von Servern, die eigentlich für jeden das Potential bietet, das Maximum aus der eigenen Leitung 
zu kitzeln. Am Ende gibt es dann auch noch eine nette kleine Grafik, die als "Beweis" dienen soll. 


*Ergebnisse, die hier nur als Bild hochgeladen werden und keinen Link zu Speedtest.net enthalten, werden nicht berücksichtigt!*


* Inhaltsverzeichnis*
1. Download
2. Upload
3. Ping
4. Stand-/ Uni- und Firmenleitungen



 Wie poste ich meine Ergebnisse richtig?

Ich bitte euch, nach einem einheitlichen Muster die Ergebnisse zu posten. Hier bediene ich mich bei dem vorangegangen Thread:


*Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link*


Der Speedtest.net Link sieht nach folgendem Muster aus: "https://www.speedtest.net/my-result/0123456789"

Jeder User darf *maximal 3* Links posten, damit er sozusagen für jede Kategorie den für seine Leitung besten Server heraussuchen kann.

Sollten Werte identisch sein, werde ich dann nach den anderen Werten entscheiden, welche Leitung die Bessere ist.


So, ich freue mich nun auf eure Ergebnisse. Falls ihr Fragen oder Anmerkungen habt, einfach her damit 


Greetz K3n$!



_ Letzte Aktualisierung der Ergebnisse: 08.05.2016_


----------



## K3n$! (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*

*Teil #1: Die Downloadgeschwindigkeit*



#	|	
*Download*
		|	Upload		|	Ping		|	ForenName	|	Breitbandanbieter	|	Gebuchte Geschwindigkeit (bis zu)	|		Speedtest.net Link							
1	|	947.37	Mb/s	|	951.58	Mb/s	|	1	ms	|	MadWalnut	|	ViewQwest (Singapur)	|	2 Gb/s	|	
Link

2	|	943.43	 Mb/s	|	944.45	 Mb/s	|	1	 ms	|	killerkappi (neu)	|	init7 [CH]	|	1 Gbit/s [symmetrisch] [FTTH]	|	
Link

3	|	429.78	 Mb/s	|	20.41	 Mb/s	|	7	 ms	|	nWo-Wolfpac (neu)	|	Unitymedia	|	400 Mb/s	|	
Link

4	|	394.12	Mb/s	|	25.00	Mb/s	|	17	ms	|	cryon1c	|	Vodafone	|	400 Mb/s	|	
Link

5	|	339.03	 Mb/s	|	14.58	 Mb/s	|	15	 ms	|	Aldrearic	|	UPC Cablecom	|	250 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2

6	|	252.42	 Mb/s	|	15.20	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	HanFred	|	UPC Cablecom	|	250 Mb/s	|	
Link

7	|	240.11	 Mb/s	|	12.09	 Mb/s	|	11	 ms	|	Jointjonny (neu)	|	UPC Cablecom	|	250 Mb/s	|	
Link

8	|	216.77	 Mb/s	|	21.11	 Mb/s	|	14	 ms	|	Frontline25	|	Unitymedia	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

9	|	216.40	 Mb/s	|	10.40	 Mb/s	|	22	 ms	|	D4rkResistance (neu)	|	Unitymedia	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

10	|	213.91	 Mb/s	|	22.00	 Mb/s	|	9	 ms	|	INU.ID	|	Unitymedia	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

11	|	213.88	 Mb/s	|	9.76	 Mb/s	|	16	 ms	|	D4rkResistance	|	Unitymedia	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

12	|	213.50	 Mb/s	|	9.93	 Mb/s	|	6	 ms	|	Lunixx	|	Unitymedia	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

13	|	213.46	 Mb/s	|	9.58	 Mb/s	|	16	 ms	|	robbe (neu)	|	Unitymedia	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

14	|	209.86	 Mb/s	|	99.36	 Mb/s	|	4	 ms	|	*Otto*	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	200 Mb/s [FTTH]	|	
Link1
Link2

15	|	206.28	 Mb/s	|	9.66	 Mb/s	|	14	 ms	|	MezZo_Mix	|	Unitymedia	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

16	|	205.00	 Mb/s	|	19.87	 Mb/s	|	49	 ms	|	wr2champ	|	Unitymedia	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

17	|	204.17	Mb/s	|	25.27	Mb/s	|	13	ms	|	Nickles	|	Vodafone	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

18	|	198.43	Mb/s	|	11.91	Mb/s	|	22	ms	|	pedi	|	Vodafone	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

19	|	198.36	 Mb/s	|	12.05	 Mb/s	|	22	 ms	|	Reddgar (neu)	|	Vodafone	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

20	|	198.31	 Mb/s	|	12.04	 Mb/s	|	19	 ms	|	erNi85	|	Vodafone	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

21	|	198.23	 Mb/s	|	11.98	 Mb/s	|	14	 ms	|	Nickles (alt)	|	Vodafone	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

22	|	162.48	 Mb/s	|	5.10	 Mb/s	|	11	 ms	|	KennyKiller	|	KabelBW	|	150 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2
Link3

23	|	160.34	 Mb/s	|	5.72	 Mb/s	|	16	 ms	|	AKW89	|	Unitymedia	|	150 Mb/s	|	
Link

24	|	159.37	 Mb/s	|	10.68	 Mb/s	|	16	 ms	|	Aldrearic (alt)	|	UPC Cablecom	|	150 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2
Link3

25	|	157.87	 Mb/s	|	10.20	 Mb/s	|	13	 ms	|	bonbon2k	|	UPC Cablecom	|	150 Mb/s	|	
Link

26	|	157.56	 Mb/s	|	9.36	 Mb/s	|	7	 ms	|	Jointjonny (alt)	|	UPC Cablecom	|	150 Mb/s	|	
Link

27	|	153.91	 Mb/s	|	4.95	 Mb/s	|	16	 ms	|	TheBadFrag	|	Unitymedia	|	150 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2

28	|	152.70	 Mb/s	|	14.75	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	raceandsound	|	UPC Cablecom	|	150 Mb/s	|	
Link

29	|	152.31	 Mb/s	|	10.39	 Mb/s	|	9	 ms	|	nWo-Wolfpac (alt)	|	Unitymedia	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

30	|	149.14	 Mb/s	|	15.35	 Mb/s	|	11	 ms	|	sozialhookah	|	UPC [AT]	|	150 Mb/s	|	
Link

31	|	128.23	 Mb/s	|	5.96	 Mb/s	|	14	 ms	|	Chomper666	|	Unitymedia	|	120 Mb/s	|	
Link

32	|	126.43	 Mb/s	|	10.66	 Mb/s	|	7	 ms	|	saphira33	|	UPC Cablecom	|	75 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2

33	|	126.33	 Mb/s	|	10.62	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	taks	|	UPC Cablecom	|	125 Mb/s	|	
Link

34	|	122.72	 Mb/s	|	6.04	 Mb/s	|	11	 ms	|	GamerPC_2014	|	Unitymedia	|	120 Mb/s	|	
Link

35	|	122.59	 Mb/s	|	11.96	 Mb/s	|	20	 ms	|	Pladdaah (neu)	|	UPC Cablecom	|	125 Mb/s	|	
Link

36	|	119.97	 Mb/s	|	5.73	 Mb/s	|	8	 ms	|	Thallassa	|	Cablesurf.de	|	120 Mb/s	|	
Link

37	|	118.37	 Mb/s	|	5.40	 Mb/s	|	14	 ms	|	Lowpinger	|	Deutsche Telekabel	|	120 Mb/s	|	
Link

38	|	111.58	Mb/s	|	44.77	Mb/s	|	18	ms	|	FTTH 	|	Vodafone	|	225 Mb/s	|	
Link

39	|	106.99	 Mb/s	|	4.90	 Mb/s	|	7	 ms	|	Ottilus	|	Unitymedia	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

40	|	105.21	 Mb/s	|	7.40	 Mb/s	|	15	 ms	|	guss (bis Mai 2013)	|	UPC Cablecom	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

41	|	104.69	 Mb/s	|	5.34	 Mb/s	|	15	 ms	|	robbe (alt)	|	Unitymedia	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

42	|	103.14	 Mb/s	|	4.93	 Mb/s	|	18	 ms	|	Apokh	|	Unitymedia	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

43	|	103.07	 Mb/s	|	4.98	 Mb/s	|	16	 ms	|	Icedaft	|	Unitymedia	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

44	|	102.06	 Mb/s	|	6.16	 Mb/s	|	8	 ms	|	dbilas	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

45	|	100.72	 Mb/s	|	6.02	 Mb/s	|	34	 ms	|	Uwe64LE 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

46	|	100.57	 Mb/s	|	6.47	 Mb/s	|	2	 ms	|	hirschi-94 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2

47	|	100.06	 Mb/s	|	6.01	 Mb/s	|	31	 ms	|	taitoGER 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

48	|	100.05	 Mb/s	|	39.42	 Mb/s	|	9	 ms	|	DerWinter	|	O2	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

49	|	99.97	 Mb/s	|	6.25	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	Weezer 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

50	|	99.94	 Mb/s	|	30.66	 Mb/s	|	18	 ms	|	Zocker_Boy	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

51	|	99.90	 Mb/s	|	36.05	 Mb/s	|	9	 ms	|	MrLoL1	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

52	|	99.37	 Mb/s	|	4.89	 Mb/s	|	16	 ms	|	RushoR 	|	Unitymedia	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

53	|	99.21	 Mb/s	|	6.05	 Mb/s	|	22	 ms	|	Reddgar 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

54	|	99.11	 Mb/s	|	6.00	 Mb/s	|	26	 ms	|	Fr0ntL1ner 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

55	|	99.06	 Mb/s	|	6.07	 Mb/s	|	16	 ms	|	Nils_93 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

56	|	98.46	 Mb/s	|	9.99	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	cdo 	|	UPC Cablecom	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

57	|	98.20	 Mb/s	|	5.93	 Mb/s	|	42	 ms	|	keinnick (neu) 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

58	|	98.19	 Mb/s	|	4.89	 Mb/s	|	12	 ms	|	z0Kng 	|	KabelBW	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2
Link3

59	|	97.94	 Mb/s	|	39.41	 Mb/s	|	13	 ms	|	blautemple	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

60	|	97.18	 Mb/s	|	7.96	 Mb/s	|	8	 ms	|	S754 	|	Lampert	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

61	|	96.14	 Mb/s	|	5.90	 Mb/s	|	33	 ms	|	Horilein 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

62	|	95.70	 Mb/s	|	19.24	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	Lyran (neu) 	|	Wilhelm.Tel	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

63	|	95.11	 Mb/s	|	5.07	 Mb/s	|	5	 ms	|	guss (aktuell) 	|	KabelBW	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

64	|	95.05	 Mb/s	|	94.10	 Mb/s	|	1	 ms	|	larry020	|	Stadtwerke Media	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

65	|	94.97	 Mb/s	|	36.39	 Mb/s	|	8	 ms	|	Basaltkopp	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

66	|	94.96	 Mb/s	|	39.79	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	isnicable	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

67	|	94.83	 Mb/s	|	40.29	 Mb/s	|	17	 ms	|	EcHiRaK 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

68	|	94.71	 Mb/s	|	29.25	 Mb/s	|	35	 ms	|	phileceed 	|	Swisscom	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2

69	|	94.67	 Mb/s	|	95.76	 Mb/s	|	1	 ms	|	Duff166 	|	Vereinigte Stadtwerke Media GmbH	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

70	|	94.17	 Mb/s	|	9.94	 Mb/s	|	7	 ms	|	stingray 	|	O2/TelefonicaDE	|	100 Mb/s [FTTH/FTTB]	|	
Link

71	|	93.70	 Mb/s	|	9.94	 Mb/s	|	4	 ms	|	Ex3cut3r 	|	O2/Wilhelm.Tel	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

72	|	93.67	 Mb/s	|	5.64	 Mb/s	|	0	 ms	|	Placebo	|	Bisping&Bisping	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

73	|	93.67	 Mb/s	|	19.47	 Mb/s	|	15	 ms	|	Aegon 	|	In(n) Energie	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

74	|	93.47	 Mb/s	|	5.22	 Mb/s	|	4	 ms	|	Kannibalenleiche (alt)	|	wilhelm.tel	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

75	|	92.74	 Mb/s	|	5.16	 Mb/s	|	27	 ms	|	_chiller_ (neu) 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

76	|	91.94	 Mb/s	|	4.01	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	Deeron   	|	Unitymedia	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

77	|	91.89	Mb/s	|	19.02	Mb/s	|	2	ms	|	Exqzme	|	SWNNet	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

78	|	90.29	 Mb/s	|	21.22	 Mb/s	|	21	 ms	|	Loop 86	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

79	|	89.65	 Mb/s	|	40.01	 Mb/s	|	12	 ms	|	Rapante_Rapante 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

80	|	89.27	 Mb/s	|	37.13	 Mb/s	|	9	 ms	|	Marcel2004 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

81	|	89.19	 Mb/s	|	40.31	 Mb/s	|	13	 ms	|	marvelmaster 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

82	|	87.84	 Mb/s	|	87.13	 Mb/s	|	3	 ms	|	AmateurExperte	|	HeLi NET	|	100 Mb/s [FTTH]	|	
Link

83	|	84.70	 Mb/s	|	20.00	 Mb/s	|	5	 ms	|	Kannibalenleiche (neu) 	|	Wilhelm.Tel	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

84	|	78.74	 Mb/s	|	7.39	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	ragainst 	|	UPC Cablecom	|	75 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2

85	|	73.92	 Mb/s	|	7.52	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	Rurdo 	|	UPC Cablecom	|	75 Mb/s	|	
Link

86	|	64.08	 Mb/s	|	2.57	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	FuuuNick 	|	Telecolumbus	|	64 Mb/s	|	
Link

87	|	60.12	 Mb/s	|	9.49	 Mb/s	|	24	 ms	|	michaslevin 	|	O2	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2
Link3

88	|	55.89	 Mb/s	|	6.09	 Mb/s	|	9	 ms	|	DON 	|	Tkrz Stadtwerke GmbH	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

89	|	53.34	 Mb/s	|	4.97	 Mb/s	|	8	 ms	|	Knaeckebrot93 	|	Unitymedia	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

90	|	52.66	 Mb/s	|	2.43	 Mb/s	|	13	 ms	|	Kusarr 	|	KabelBW	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

91	|	52.21	 Mb/s	|	2.48	 Mb/s	|	15	 ms	|	Lify 	|	Unitymedia	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

92	|	50.73	 Mb/s	|	10.23	 Mb/s	|	20	 ms	|	MrizP 	|	EWETel	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2

93	|	50.48	 Mb/s	|	2.38	 Mb/s	|	18	 ms	|	Balthar 	|	Unitymedia	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

94	|	50.36	 Mb/s	|	9.28	 Mb/s	|	20	 ms	|	Destro_	|	1&1	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

95	|	50.34	 Mb/s	|	9.31	 Mb/s	|	15	 ms	|	Phir0n	|	Vodafone	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

96	|	48.92	 Mb/s	|	10.08	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	onlygaming	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

97	|	48.86	 Mb/s	|	9.79	 Mb/s	|	4	 ms	|	Sanyoo01	|	A1Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

98	|	47.76	 Mb/s	|	8.27	 Mb/s	|	24	 ms	|	rackcity 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

99	|	47.75	 Mb/s	|	9.46	 Mb/s	|	22	 ms	|	Chey0s 	|	1&1 via Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

100	|	47.75	 Mb/s	|	9.23	 Mb/s	|	24	 ms	|	HenneHuhn	|	Vodafone	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

101	|	47.73	 Mb/s	|	8.28	 Mb/s	|	18	 ms	|	Sturmi 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

102	|	47.64	 Mb/s	|	9.38	 Mb/s	|	30	 ms	|	thegoodboy999 	|	O2	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

103	|	47.60	 Mb/s	|	9.06	 Mb/s	|	18	 ms	|	K3n$! 	|	1&1 via Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

104	|	47.59	 Mb/s	|	7.90	 Mb/s	|	11	 ms	|	mds51 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

105	|	47.59	 Mb/s	|	9.76	 Mb/s	|	19	 ms	|	Dr Bakterius 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

106	|	47.57	 Mb/s	|	8.21	 Mb/s	|	18	 ms	|	moreply 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

107	|	47.53	 Mb/s	|	9.46	 Mb/s	|	15	 ms	|	Uziflator 	|	1&1	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

108	|	47.44	 Mb/s	|	9.40	 Mb/s	|	24	 ms	|	valandil 	|	O2	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

109	|	47.33	 Mb/s	|	8.44	 Mb/s	|	20	 ms	|	Timerle	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

110	|	47.27	 Mb/s	|	9.43	 Mb/s	|	36	 ms	|	1tch 	|	O2	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

111	|	47.19	 Mb/s	|	8.93	 Mb/s	|	27	 ms	|	Pseudoephedrin 	|	1&1	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

112	|	47.12	 Mb/s	|	9.45	 Mb/s	|	17	 ms	|	unze 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

113	|	46.88	 Mb/s	|	9.44	 Mb/s	|	30	 ms	|	Falk 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

114	|	46.85	 Mb/s	|	9.53	 Mb/s	|	19	 ms	|	LastChaosTyp 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

115	|	46.62	 Mb/s	|	8.44	 Mb/s	|	27	 ms	|	eNortiz 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

116	|	45.90	 Mb/s	|	8.47	 Mb/s	|	33	 ms	|	Nils_93 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

117	|	44.88	 Mb/s	|	9.87	 Mb/s	|	1	 ms	|	jojo_hau 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

118	|	44.44	 Mb/s	|	8.58	 Mb/s	|	26	 ms	|	Danomat 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

119	|	42.50	 Mb/s	|	7.63	 Mb/s	|	30	 ms	|	s3rious 	|	Vodafone	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

120	|	42.43	 Mb/s	|	4.38	 Mb/s	|	36	 ms	|	Master-Gaben	|	K-Net GmbH	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

121	|	42.12	 Mb/s	|	8.22	 Mb/s	|	8	 ms	|	Oldschool-Gamer (neu) 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

122	|	36.86	 Mb/s	|	5.33	 Mb/s	|	17	 ms	|	Valnesh 	|	EWE-Tel	|	35 Mb/s	|	
Link

123	|	32.76	 Mb/s	|	1.82	 Mb/s	|	11	 ms	|	Baerliner 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	32 Mb/s	|	
Link

124	|	32.51	 Mb/s	|	1.01	 Mb/s	|	26	 ms	|	benTi1985   	|	KabelBW	|	32 Mb/s	|	
Link

125	|	31.18	 Mb/s	|	1.86	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	W111 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	32 Mb/s	|	
Link

126	|	30.29	 Mb/s	|	11.52	 Mb/s	|	35	 ms	|	guss (Elternhaus) 	|	Deutsche Telekom LTE	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

127	|	28.80	 Mb/s	|	19.47	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	Lyran (alt) 	|	Wilhelm.Tel	|	32 Mb/s	|	
Link

128	|	23.30	 Mb/s	|	4.76	 Mb/s	|	24	 ms	|	Dirkschn25 	|	1&1 via Deutsche Telekom	|	25 Mb/s	|	
Link

129	|	23.08	 Mb/s	|	4.26	 Mb/s	|	31	 ms	|	cenic1990	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	25 Mb/s	|	
Link

130	|	22.84	 Mb/s	|	4.56	 Mb/s	|	17	 ms	|	Dr Bakterius (alt)	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	25 Mb/s	|	
Link

131	|	21.66	 Mb/s	|	0.97	 Mb/s	|	1	 ms	|	NRJX	|	Unitymedia	|	20 Mb/s	|	
Link

132	|	19.48	 Mb/s	|	20.42	 Mb/s	|	29	 ms	|	SquadLeader 	|	Drei	|	20 Mb/s	|	
Link

133	|	18.41	 Mb/s	|	1.01	 Mb/s	|	30	 ms	|	Fenics 	|	MDDSL	|	18 Mb/s	|	
Link

134	|	15.34	 Mb/s	|	2.22	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	Polyethylen 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	16 Mb/s [AnnexJ]	|	
Link1
Link2
Link3

135	|	13.41	Mb/s	|	0.93	Mb/s	|	35	ms	|	kaltes_eisen	|	Vodafone	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

136	|	13.20	 Mb/s	|	1.04	 Mb/s	|	46	 ms	|	steffen0278 	|	Vodafone	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

137	|	12.87	 Mb/s	|	0.91	 Mb/s	|	13	 ms	|	Arya 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

138	|	12.63	 Mb/s	|	0.97	 Mb/s	|	26	 ms	|	MyComputerTips	|	1&1	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

139	|	12.61	 Mb/s	|	0.95	 Mb/s	|	49	 ms	|	WestEnd 	|	Vodafone	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

140	|	12.17	 Mb/s	|	0.82	 Mb/s	|	52	 ms	|	edge1984 	|	O2/Alice	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

141	|	12.08	 Mb/s	|	0.97	 Mb/s	|	17	 ms	|	Nottulner 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

142	|	11.90	 Mb/s	|	1.03	 Mb/s	|	17	 ms	|	genetikk 	|	k.A.	|	k.A.	|	
Link

143	|	11.79	 Mb/s	|	0.95	 Mb/s	|	36	 ms	|	netheral	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

144	|	11.42	 Mb/s	|	5.21	 Mb/s	|	30	 ms	|	Pladdaah (alt)	|	T-Mobile	|	25 Mb/s [LTE]	|	
Link

145	|	10.79	 Mb/s	|	1.00	 Mb/s	|	55	 ms	|	MacMyver 	|	Encoline	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

146	|	10.46	 Mb/s	|	1.12	 Mb/s	|	6	 ms	|	killerkappi (alt) 	|	Swisscom	|	10 Mb/s	|	
Link

147	|	10.43	 Mb/s	|	1.33	 Mb/s	|	23	 ms	|	Watertouch 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

148	|	10.13	 Mb/s	|	0.93	 Mb/s	|	1	 ms	|	shutdown2198 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

149	|	9.94	 Mb/s	|	0.90	 Mb/s	|	17	 ms	|	darkyy207 	|	Amplus	|	25 Mb/s	|	
Link

150	|	7.95	 Mb/s	|	0.74	 Mb/s	|	75	 ms	|	S754 (alt) 	|	UPC Cablecom	|	20 Mb/s	|	
Link

151	|	6.00	 Mb/s	|	0.65	 Mb/s	|	21	 ms	|	_chiller_ (alt) 	|	1&1	|	16 Mb/s [6 Mb/s]	|	
Link

152	|	5.90	 Mb/s	|	0.61	 Mb/s	|	23	 ms	|	Fre3eman 	|	1&1	|	6 Mb/s	|	
Link

153	|	5.51	 Mb/s	|	0.56	 Mb/s	|	15	 ms	|	Zeus18 	|	Vodafone	|	6 Mb/s	|	
Link

154	|	5.45	 Mb/s	|	1.92	 Mb/s	|	27	 ms	|	1000Foxi 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	16 Mb/s [6 Mb/s]	|	
Link

155	|	5.39	 Mb/s	|	0.53	 Mb/s	|	64	 ms	|	kerze21 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	6 Mb/s	|	
Link

156	|	4.97	 Mb/s	|	0.55	 Mb/s	|	54	 ms	|	Darknesss 	|	Telekom	|	6 Mb/s [RAM]	|	
Link

157	|	3.71	 Mb/s	|	0.22	 Mb/s	|	226	 ms	|	Coldhardt 	|	Vodafone	|	k.A.	|	
Link

158	|	3.57	 Mb/s	|	0.79	 Mb/s	|	21	 ms	|	FTTH 	|	easybell	|	16 Mb/s [~3 Mb/s]	|	
Link

159	|	3.55	 Mb/s	|	0.52	 Mb/s	|	37	 ms	|	jamie 	|	Telekom	|	6 Mb/s	|	
Link

160	|	2.98	 Mb/s	|	0.38	 Mb/s	|	47	 ms	|	1000Foxi (alt) 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	6 Mb/s [3 Mb/s]	|	
Link1
Link2

161	|	2.95	 Mb/s	|	0.39	 Mb/s	|	56	 ms	|	XxTitanxXHD 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	6 Mb/s [3 Mb/s]	|	
Link

162	|	2.83	 Mb/s	|	0.35	 Mb/s	|	44	 ms	|	keinnick (alt) 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	16 Mb/s [3 Mb/s]	|	
Link

163	|	2.37	 Mb/s	|	0.38	 Mb/s	|	56	 ms	|	Dyfcom 	|	HTP	|	4 Mb/s	|	
Link

164	|	1.89	 Mb/s	|	0.36	 Mb/s	|	57	 ms	|	Oldschool-Gamer (alt) 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	2 Mb/s / 3 Mb/s	|	
Link

165	|	1.44	 Mb/s	|	0.18	 Mb/s	|	73	 ms	|	xCiRE007x 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	6 Mb/s [2 Mb/s]	|	
Link

166	|	0.49	 Mb/s	|	0.10	 Mb/s	|	76	 ms	|	Schnabulator1337 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	0,75 Mb/s	|	
Link

167	|	0.41	 Mb/s	|	0.08	 Mb/s	|	97	 ms	|	djitalo	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	2 Mb/s [0,3 Mb/s]	|	
Link

168	|	0.36	 Mb/s	|	0.22	 Mb/s	|	49	 ms	|	CoreLHD 	|	Vodafone	|	6 Mb/s [0,7 Mb/s]	|	
LinkZum 1. Post.


----------



## K3n$! (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*

*Teil #2: Die Uploadgeschwindigkeit*



#	|	Download		|	Upload		|	Ping		|	ForenName	|	Breitbandanbieter	|	Gebuchte Geschwindigkeit (bis zu)	|		Speedtest.net Link							
1	|	947.37	Mb/s	|	951.58	Mb/s	|	1	ms	|	MadWalnut	|	ViewQwest (Singapur)	|	2 Gb/s	|	
Link

2	|	943.43	 Mb/s	|	944.45	 Mb/s	|	1	 ms	|	killerkappi (neu)	|	init7 [CH]	|	1 Gbit/s [symmetrisch] [FTTH]	|	
Link

3	|	209.86	 Mb/s	|	99.36	 Mb/s	|	4	 ms	|	*Otto*	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	200 Mb/s [FTTH]	|	
Link1
Link2

4	|	94.67	 Mb/s	|	95.76	 Mb/s	|	1	 ms	|	Duff166 	|	Vereinigte Stadtwerke Media GmbH	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

5	|	95.05	 Mb/s	|	94.10	 Mb/s	|	1	 ms	|	larry020	|	Stadtwerke Media	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

6	|	87.84	 Mb/s	|	87.13	 Mb/s	|	3	 ms	|	AmateurExperte	|	HeLi NET	|	100 Mb/s [FTTH]	|	
Link

7	|	111.58	Mb/s	|	44.77	Mb/s	|	18	ms	|	FTTH 	|	Vodafone	|	225 Mb/s	|	
Link

8	|	89.19	 Mb/s	|	40.31	 Mb/s	|	13	 ms	|	marvelmaster 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

9	|	94.83	 Mb/s	|	40.29	 Mb/s	|	17	 ms	|	EcHiRaK 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

10	|	89.65	 Mb/s	|	40.01	 Mb/s	|	12	 ms	|	Rapante_Rapante 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

11	|	94.96	 Mb/s	|	39.79	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	isnicable	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

12	|	100.05	 Mb/s	|	39.42	 Mb/s	|	9	 ms	|	DerWinter	|	O2	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

13	|	97.94	 Mb/s	|	39.41	 Mb/s	|	13	 ms	|	blautemple	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

14	|	89.27	 Mb/s	|	37.13	 Mb/s	|	9	 ms	|	Marcel2004 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

15	|	94.97	 Mb/s	|	36.39	 Mb/s	|	8	 ms	|	Basaltkopp	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

16	|	99.90	 Mb/s	|	36.05	 Mb/s	|	9	 ms	|	MrLoL1	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

17	|	99.94	 Mb/s	|	30.66	 Mb/s	|	18	 ms	|	Zocker_Boy	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

18	|	94.71	 Mb/s	|	29.25	 Mb/s	|	35	 ms	|	phileceed 	|	Swisscom	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2

19	|	204.17	Mb/s	|	25.27	Mb/s	|	13	ms	|	Nickles	|	Vodafone	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

20	|	394.12	Mb/s	|	25.00	Mb/s	|	17	ms	|	cryon1c	|	Vodafone	|	400 Mb/s	|	
Link

21	|	213.91	 Mb/s	|	22.00	 Mb/s	|	9	 ms	|	INU.ID	|	Unitymedia	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

22	|	90.29	 Mb/s	|	21.22	 Mb/s	|	21	 ms	|	Loop 86	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

23	|	216.77	 Mb/s	|	21.11	 Mb/s	|	14	 ms	|	Frontline25	|	Unitymedia	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

24	|	19.48	 Mb/s	|	20.42	 Mb/s	|	29	 ms	|	SquadLeader 	|	Drei	|	20 Mb/s	|	
Link

25	|	429.78	 Mb/s	|	20.41	 Mb/s	|	7	 ms	|	nWo-Wolfpac (neu)	|	Unitymedia	|	400 Mb/s	|	
Link

26	|	84.70	 Mb/s	|	20.00	 Mb/s	|	5	 ms	|	Kannibalenleiche (neu) 	|	Wilhelm.Tel	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

27	|	205.00	 Mb/s	|	19.87	 Mb/s	|	49	 ms	|	wr2champ	|	Unitymedia	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

28	|	93.67	 Mb/s	|	19.47	 Mb/s	|	15	 ms	|	Aegon 	|	In(n) Energie	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

29	|	28.80	 Mb/s	|	19.47	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	Lyran (alt) 	|	Wilhelm.Tel	|	32 Mb/s	|	
Link

30	|	95.70	 Mb/s	|	19.24	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	Lyran (neu) 	|	Wilhelm.Tel	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

31	|	91.89	Mb/s	|	19.02	Mb/s	|	2	ms	|	Exqzme	|	SWNNet	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

32	|	149.14	 Mb/s	|	15.35	 Mb/s	|	11	 ms	|	sozialhookah	|	UPC [AT]	|	150 Mb/s	|	
Link

33	|	252.42	 Mb/s	|	15.20	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	HanFred	|	UPC Cablecom	|	250 Mb/s	|	
Link

34	|	152.70	 Mb/s	|	14.75	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	raceandsound	|	UPC Cablecom	|	150 Mb/s	|	
Link

35	|	339.03	 Mb/s	|	14.58	 Mb/s	|	15	 ms	|	Aldrearic	|	UPC Cablecom	|	250 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2

36	|	240.11	 Mb/s	|	12.09	 Mb/s	|	11	 ms	|	Jointjonny (neu)	|	UPC Cablecom	|	250 Mb/s	|	
Link

37	|	198.36	 Mb/s	|	12.05	 Mb/s	|	22	 ms	|	Reddgar (neu)	|	Vodafone	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

38	|	198.31	 Mb/s	|	12.04	 Mb/s	|	19	 ms	|	erNi85	|	Vodafone	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

39	|	198.23	 Mb/s	|	11.98	 Mb/s	|	14	 ms	|	Nickles (alt)	|	Vodafone	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

40	|	122.59	 Mb/s	|	11.96	 Mb/s	|	20	 ms	|	Pladdaah (neu)	|	UPC Cablecom	|	125 Mb/s	|	
Link

41	|	198.43	Mb/s	|	11.91	Mb/s	|	22	ms	|	pedi	|	Vodafone	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

42	|	30.29	 Mb/s	|	11.52	 Mb/s	|	35	 ms	|	guss (Elternhaus) 	|	Deutsche Telekom LTE	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

43	|	159.37	 Mb/s	|	10.68	 Mb/s	|	16	 ms	|	Aldrearic (alt)	|	UPC Cablecom	|	150 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2
Link3

44	|	126.43	 Mb/s	|	10.66	 Mb/s	|	7	 ms	|	saphira33	|	UPC Cablecom	|	75 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2

45	|	126.33	 Mb/s	|	10.62	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	taks	|	UPC Cablecom	|	125 Mb/s	|	
Link

46	|	216.40	 Mb/s	|	10.40	 Mb/s	|	22	 ms	|	D4rkResistance (neu)	|	Unitymedia	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

47	|	152.31	 Mb/s	|	10.39	 Mb/s	|	9	 ms	|	nWo-Wolfpac (alt)	|	Unitymedia	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

48	|	50.73	 Mb/s	|	10.23	 Mb/s	|	20	 ms	|	MrizP 	|	EWETel	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2

49	|	157.87	 Mb/s	|	10.20	 Mb/s	|	13	 ms	|	bonbon2k	|	UPC Cablecom	|	150 Mb/s	|	
Link

50	|	48.92	 Mb/s	|	10.08	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	onlygaming	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

51	|	98.46	 Mb/s	|	9.99	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	cdo 	|	UPC Cablecom	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

52	|	94.17	 Mb/s	|	9.94	 Mb/s	|	7	 ms	|	stingray 	|	O2/TelefonicaDE	|	100 Mb/s [FTTH/FTTB]	|	
Link

53	|	93.70	 Mb/s	|	9.94	 Mb/s	|	4	 ms	|	Ex3cut3r 	|	O2/Wilhelm.Tel	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

54	|	213.50	 Mb/s	|	9.93	 Mb/s	|	6	 ms	|	Lunixx	|	Unitymedia	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

55	|	44.88	 Mb/s	|	9.87	 Mb/s	|	1	 ms	|	jojo_hau 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

56	|	48.86	 Mb/s	|	9.79	 Mb/s	|	4	 ms	|	Sanyoo01	|	A1Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

57	|	213.88	 Mb/s	|	9.76	 Mb/s	|	16	 ms	|	D4rkResistance	|	Unitymedia	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

58	|	47.59	 Mb/s	|	9.76	 Mb/s	|	19	 ms	|	Dr Bakterius 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

59	|	206.28	 Mb/s	|	9.66	 Mb/s	|	14	 ms	|	MezZo_Mix	|	Unitymedia	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

60	|	213.46	 Mb/s	|	9.58	 Mb/s	|	16	 ms	|	robbe (neu)	|	Unitymedia	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

61	|	46.85	 Mb/s	|	9.53	 Mb/s	|	19	 ms	|	LastChaosTyp 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

62	|	60.12	 Mb/s	|	9.49	 Mb/s	|	24	 ms	|	michaslevin 	|	O2	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2
Link3

63	|	47.75	 Mb/s	|	9.46	 Mb/s	|	22	 ms	|	Chey0s 	|	1&1 via Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

64	|	47.53	 Mb/s	|	9.46	 Mb/s	|	15	 ms	|	Uziflator 	|	1&1	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

65	|	47.12	 Mb/s	|	9.45	 Mb/s	|	17	 ms	|	unze 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

66	|	46.88	 Mb/s	|	9.44	 Mb/s	|	30	 ms	|	Falk 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

67	|	47.27	 Mb/s	|	9.43	 Mb/s	|	36	 ms	|	1tch 	|	O2	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

68	|	47.44	 Mb/s	|	9.40	 Mb/s	|	24	 ms	|	valandil 	|	O2	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

69	|	47.64	 Mb/s	|	9.38	 Mb/s	|	30	 ms	|	thegoodboy999 	|	O2	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

70	|	157.56	 Mb/s	|	9.36	 Mb/s	|	7	 ms	|	Jointjonny (alt)	|	UPC Cablecom	|	150 Mb/s	|	
Link

71	|	50.34	 Mb/s	|	9.31	 Mb/s	|	15	 ms	|	Phir0n	|	Vodafone	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

72	|	50.36	 Mb/s	|	9.28	 Mb/s	|	20	 ms	|	Destro_	|	1&1	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

73	|	47.75	 Mb/s	|	9.23	 Mb/s	|	24	 ms	|	HenneHuhn	|	Vodafone	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

74	|	47.60	 Mb/s	|	9.06	 Mb/s	|	18	 ms	|	K3n$! 	|	1&1 via Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

75	|	47.19	 Mb/s	|	8.93	 Mb/s	|	27	 ms	|	Pseudoephedrin 	|	1&1	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

76	|	44.44	 Mb/s	|	8.58	 Mb/s	|	26	 ms	|	Danomat 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

77	|	45.90	 Mb/s	|	8.47	 Mb/s	|	33	 ms	|	Nils_93 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

78	|	47.33	 Mb/s	|	8.44	 Mb/s	|	20	 ms	|	Timerle	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

79	|	46.62	 Mb/s	|	8.44	 Mb/s	|	27	 ms	|	eNortiz 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

80	|	47.73	 Mb/s	|	8.28	 Mb/s	|	18	 ms	|	Sturmi 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

81	|	47.76	 Mb/s	|	8.27	 Mb/s	|	24	 ms	|	rackcity 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

82	|	42.12	 Mb/s	|	8.22	 Mb/s	|	8	 ms	|	Oldschool-Gamer (neu) 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

83	|	47.57	 Mb/s	|	8.21	 Mb/s	|	18	 ms	|	moreply 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

84	|	97.18	 Mb/s	|	7.96	 Mb/s	|	8	 ms	|	S754 	|	Lampert	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

85	|	47.59	 Mb/s	|	7.90	 Mb/s	|	11	 ms	|	mds51 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

86	|	42.50	 Mb/s	|	7.63	 Mb/s	|	30	 ms	|	s3rious 	|	Vodafone	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

87	|	73.92	 Mb/s	|	7.52	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	Rurdo 	|	UPC Cablecom	|	75 Mb/s	|	
Link

88	|	105.21	 Mb/s	|	7.40	 Mb/s	|	15	 ms	|	guss (bis Mai 2013)	|	UPC Cablecom	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

89	|	78.74	 Mb/s	|	7.39	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	ragainst 	|	UPC Cablecom	|	75 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2

90	|	100.57	 Mb/s	|	6.47	 Mb/s	|	2	 ms	|	hirschi-94 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2

91	|	99.97	 Mb/s	|	6.25	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	Weezer 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

92	|	102.06	 Mb/s	|	6.16	 Mb/s	|	8	 ms	|	dbilas	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

93	|	55.89	 Mb/s	|	6.09	 Mb/s	|	9	 ms	|	DON 	|	Tkrz Stadtwerke GmbH	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

94	|	99.06	 Mb/s	|	6.07	 Mb/s	|	16	 ms	|	Nils_93 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

95	|	99.21	 Mb/s	|	6.05	 Mb/s	|	22	 ms	|	Reddgar 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

96	|	122.72	 Mb/s	|	6.04	 Mb/s	|	11	 ms	|	GamerPC_2014	|	Unitymedia	|	120 Mb/s	|	
Link

97	|	100.72	 Mb/s	|	6.02	 Mb/s	|	34	 ms	|	Uwe64LE 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

98	|	100.06	 Mb/s	|	6.01	 Mb/s	|	31	 ms	|	taitoGER 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

99	|	99.11	 Mb/s	|	6.00	 Mb/s	|	26	 ms	|	Fr0ntL1ner 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

100	|	128.23	 Mb/s	|	5.96	 Mb/s	|	14	 ms	|	Chomper666	|	Unitymedia	|	120 Mb/s	|	
Link

101	|	98.20	 Mb/s	|	5.93	 Mb/s	|	42	 ms	|	keinnick (neu) 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

102	|	96.14	 Mb/s	|	5.90	 Mb/s	|	33	 ms	|	Horilein 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

103	|	119.97	 Mb/s	|	5.73	 Mb/s	|	8	 ms	|	Thallassa	|	Cablesurf.de	|	120 Mb/s	|	
Link

104	|	160.34	 Mb/s	|	5.72	 Mb/s	|	16	 ms	|	AKW89	|	Unitymedia	|	150 Mb/s	|	
Link

105	|	93.67	 Mb/s	|	5.64	 Mb/s	|	0	 ms	|	Placebo	|	Bisping&Bisping	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

106	|	118.37	 Mb/s	|	5.40	 Mb/s	|	14	 ms	|	Lowpinger	|	Deutsche Telekabel	|	120 Mb/s	|	
Link

107	|	104.69	 Mb/s	|	5.34	 Mb/s	|	15	 ms	|	robbe (alt)	|	Unitymedia	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

108	|	36.86	 Mb/s	|	5.33	 Mb/s	|	17	 ms	|	Valnesh 	|	EWE-Tel	|	35 Mb/s	|	
Link

109	|	93.47	 Mb/s	|	5.22	 Mb/s	|	4	 ms	|	Kannibalenleiche (alt)	|	wilhelm.tel	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

110	|	11.42	 Mb/s	|	5.21	 Mb/s	|	30	 ms	|	Pladdaah (alt)	|	T-Mobile	|	25 Mb/s [LTE]	|	
Link

111	|	92.74	 Mb/s	|	5.16	 Mb/s	|	27	 ms	|	_chiller_ (neu) 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

112	|	162.48	 Mb/s	|	5.10	 Mb/s	|	11	 ms	|	KennyKiller	|	KabelBW	|	150 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2
Link3

113	|	95.11	 Mb/s	|	5.07	 Mb/s	|	5	 ms	|	guss (aktuell) 	|	KabelBW	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

114	|	103.07	 Mb/s	|	4.98	 Mb/s	|	16	 ms	|	Icedaft	|	Unitymedia	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

115	|	53.34	 Mb/s	|	4.97	 Mb/s	|	8	 ms	|	Knaeckebrot93 	|	Unitymedia	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

116	|	153.91	 Mb/s	|	4.95	 Mb/s	|	16	 ms	|	TheBadFrag	|	Unitymedia	|	150 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2

117	|	103.14	 Mb/s	|	4.93	 Mb/s	|	18	 ms	|	Apokh	|	Unitymedia	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

118	|	106.99	 Mb/s	|	4.90	 Mb/s	|	7	 ms	|	Ottilus	|	Unitymedia	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

119	|	99.37	 Mb/s	|	4.89	 Mb/s	|	16	 ms	|	RushoR 	|	Unitymedia	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

120	|	98.19	 Mb/s	|	4.89	 Mb/s	|	12	 ms	|	z0Kng 	|	KabelBW	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2
Link3

121	|	23.30	 Mb/s	|	4.76	 Mb/s	|	24	 ms	|	Dirkschn25 	|	1&1 via Deutsche Telekom	|	25 Mb/s	|	
Link

122	|	22.84	 Mb/s	|	4.56	 Mb/s	|	17	 ms	|	Dr Bakterius (alt)	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	25 Mb/s	|	
Link

123	|	42.43	 Mb/s	|	4.38	 Mb/s	|	36	 ms	|	Master-Gaben	|	K-Net GmbH	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

124	|	23.08	 Mb/s	|	4.26	 Mb/s	|	31	 ms	|	cenic1990	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	25 Mb/s	|	
Link

125	|	91.94	 Mb/s	|	4.01	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	Deeron   	|	Unitymedia	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

126	|	64.08	 Mb/s	|	2.57	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	FuuuNick 	|	Telecolumbus	|	64 Mb/s	|	
Link

127	|	52.21	 Mb/s	|	2.48	 Mb/s	|	15	 ms	|	Lify 	|	Unitymedia	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

128	|	52.66	 Mb/s	|	2.43	 Mb/s	|	13	 ms	|	Kusarr 	|	KabelBW	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

129	|	50.48	 Mb/s	|	2.38	 Mb/s	|	18	 ms	|	Balthar 	|	Unitymedia	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

130	|	15.34	 Mb/s	|	2.22	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	Polyethylen 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	16 Mb/s [AnnexJ]	|	
Link1
Link2
Link3

131	|	5.45	 Mb/s	|	1.92	 Mb/s	|	27	 ms	|	1000Foxi 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	16 Mb/s [6 Mb/s]	|	
Link

132	|	31.18	 Mb/s	|	1.86	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	W111 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	32 Mb/s	|	
Link

133	|	32.76	 Mb/s	|	1.82	 Mb/s	|	11	 ms	|	Baerliner 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	32 Mb/s	|	
Link

134	|	10.43	 Mb/s	|	1.33	 Mb/s	|	23	 ms	|	Watertouch 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

135	|	10.46	 Mb/s	|	1.12	 Mb/s	|	6	 ms	|	killerkappi (alt) 	|	Swisscom	|	10 Mb/s	|	
Link

136	|	13.20	 Mb/s	|	1.04	 Mb/s	|	46	 ms	|	steffen0278 	|	Vodafone	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

137	|	11.90	 Mb/s	|	1.03	 Mb/s	|	17	 ms	|	genetikk 	|	k.A.	|	k.A.	|	
Link

138	|	32.51	 Mb/s	|	1.01	 Mb/s	|	26	 ms	|	benTi1985   	|	KabelBW	|	32 Mb/s	|	
Link

139	|	18.41	 Mb/s	|	1.01	 Mb/s	|	30	 ms	|	Fenics 	|	MDDSL	|	18 Mb/s	|	
Link

140	|	10.79	 Mb/s	|	1.00	 Mb/s	|	55	 ms	|	MacMyver 	|	Encoline	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

141	|	21.66	 Mb/s	|	0.97	 Mb/s	|	1	 ms	|	NRJX	|	Unitymedia	|	20 Mb/s	|	
Link

142	|	12.63	 Mb/s	|	0.97	 Mb/s	|	26	 ms	|	MyComputerTips	|	1&1	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

143	|	12.08	 Mb/s	|	0.97	 Mb/s	|	17	 ms	|	Nottulner 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

144	|	12.61	 Mb/s	|	0.95	 Mb/s	|	49	 ms	|	WestEnd 	|	Vodafone	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

145	|	11.79	 Mb/s	|	0.95	 Mb/s	|	36	 ms	|	netheral	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

146	|	13.41	Mb/s	|	0.93	Mb/s	|	35	ms	|	kaltes_eisen	|	Vodafone	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

147	|	10.13	 Mb/s	|	0.93	 Mb/s	|	1	 ms	|	shutdown2198 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

148	|	12.87	 Mb/s	|	0.91	 Mb/s	|	13	 ms	|	Arya 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

149	|	9.94	 Mb/s	|	0.90	 Mb/s	|	17	 ms	|	darkyy207 	|	Amplus	|	25 Mb/s	|	
Link

150	|	12.17	 Mb/s	|	0.82	 Mb/s	|	52	 ms	|	edge1984 	|	O2/Alice	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

151	|	3.57	 Mb/s	|	0.79	 Mb/s	|	21	 ms	|	FTTH 	|	easybell	|	16 Mb/s [~3 Mb/s]	|	
Link

152	|	7.95	 Mb/s	|	0.74	 Mb/s	|	75	 ms	|	S754 (alt) 	|	UPC Cablecom	|	20 Mb/s	|	
Link

153	|	6.00	 Mb/s	|	0.65	 Mb/s	|	21	 ms	|	_chiller_ (alt) 	|	1&1	|	16 Mb/s [6 Mb/s]	|	
Link

154	|	5.90	 Mb/s	|	0.61	 Mb/s	|	23	 ms	|	Fre3eman 	|	1&1	|	6 Mb/s	|	
Link

155	|	5.51	 Mb/s	|	0.56	 Mb/s	|	15	 ms	|	Zeus18 	|	Vodafone	|	6 Mb/s	|	
Link

156	|	4.97	 Mb/s	|	0.55	 Mb/s	|	54	 ms	|	Darknesss 	|	Telekom	|	6 Mb/s [RAM]	|	
Link

157	|	5.39	 Mb/s	|	0.53	 Mb/s	|	64	 ms	|	kerze21 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	6 Mb/s	|	
Link

158	|	3.55	 Mb/s	|	0.52	 Mb/s	|	37	 ms	|	jamie 	|	Telekom	|	6 Mb/s	|	
Link

159	|	2.95	 Mb/s	|	0.39	 Mb/s	|	56	 ms	|	XxTitanxXHD 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	6 Mb/s [3 Mb/s]	|	
Link

160	|	2.98	 Mb/s	|	0.38	 Mb/s	|	47	 ms	|	1000Foxi (alt) 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	6 Mb/s [3 Mb/s]	|	
Link1
Link2

161	|	2.37	 Mb/s	|	0.38	 Mb/s	|	56	 ms	|	Dyfcom 	|	HTP	|	4 Mb/s	|	
Link

162	|	1.89	 Mb/s	|	0.36	 Mb/s	|	57	 ms	|	Oldschool-Gamer (alt) 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	2 Mb/s / 3 Mb/s	|	
Link

163	|	2.83	 Mb/s	|	0.35	 Mb/s	|	44	 ms	|	keinnick (alt) 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	16 Mb/s [3 Mb/s]	|	
Link

164	|	3.71	 Mb/s	|	0.22	 Mb/s	|	226	 ms	|	Coldhardt 	|	Vodafone	|	k.A.	|	
Link

165	|	0.36	 Mb/s	|	0.22	 Mb/s	|	49	 ms	|	CoreLHD 	|	Vodafone	|	6 Mb/s [0,7 Mb/s]	|	
Link

166	|	1.44	 Mb/s	|	0.18	 Mb/s	|	73	 ms	|	xCiRE007x 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	6 Mb/s [2 Mb/s]	|	
Link

167	|	0.49	 Mb/s	|	0.10	 Mb/s	|	76	 ms	|	Schnabulator1337 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	0,75 Mb/s	|	
Link

168	|	0.41	 Mb/s	|	0.08	 Mb/s	|	97	 ms	|	djitalo	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	2 Mb/s [0,3 Mb/s]	|	
LinkZum 1. Post.


----------



## K3n$! (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*

*Teil #3: Der Ping*



#	|	Download		|	Upload		|	Ping		|	ForenName	|	Breitbandanbieter	|	Gebuchte Geschwindigkeit (bis zu)	|		Speedtest.net Link							
1	|	93.67	 Mb/s	|	5.64	 Mb/s	|	0	 ms	|	Placebo	|	Bisping&Bisping	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

2	|	947.37	Mb/s	|	951.58	Mb/s	|	1	ms	|	MadWalnut	|	ViewQwest (Singapur)	|	2 Gb/s	|	
Link

3	|	943.43	 Mb/s	|	944.45	 Mb/s	|	1	 ms	|	killerkappi (neu)	|	init7 [CH]	|	1 Gbit/s [symmetrisch] [FTTH]	|	
Link

4	|	94.67	 Mb/s	|	95.76	 Mb/s	|	1	 ms	|	Duff166 	|	Vereinigte Stadtwerke Media GmbH	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

5	|	95.05	 Mb/s	|	94.10	 Mb/s	|	1	 ms	|	larry020	|	Stadtwerke Media	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

6	|	44.88	 Mb/s	|	9.87	 Mb/s	|	1	 ms	|	jojo_hau 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

7	|	21.66	 Mb/s	|	0.97	 Mb/s	|	1	 ms	|	NRJX	|	Unitymedia	|	20 Mb/s	|	
Link

8	|	10.13	 Mb/s	|	0.93	 Mb/s	|	1	 ms	|	shutdown2198 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

9	|	91.89	Mb/s	|	19.02	Mb/s	|	2	ms	|	Exqzme	|	SWNNet	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

10	|	100.57	 Mb/s	|	6.47	 Mb/s	|	2	 ms	|	hirschi-94 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2

11	|	87.84	 Mb/s	|	87.13	 Mb/s	|	3	 ms	|	AmateurExperte	|	HeLi NET	|	100 Mb/s [FTTH]	|	
Link

12	|	209.86	 Mb/s	|	99.36	 Mb/s	|	4	 ms	|	*Otto*	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	200 Mb/s [FTTH]	|	
Link1
Link2

13	|	93.70	 Mb/s	|	9.94	 Mb/s	|	4	 ms	|	Ex3cut3r 	|	O2/Wilhelm.Tel	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

14	|	48.86	 Mb/s	|	9.79	 Mb/s	|	4	 ms	|	Sanyoo01	|	A1Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

15	|	93.47	 Mb/s	|	5.22	 Mb/s	|	4	 ms	|	Kannibalenleiche (alt)	|	wilhelm.tel	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

16	|	84.70	 Mb/s	|	20.00	 Mb/s	|	5	 ms	|	Kannibalenleiche (neu) 	|	Wilhelm.Tel	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

17	|	95.11	 Mb/s	|	5.07	 Mb/s	|	5	 ms	|	guss (aktuell) 	|	KabelBW	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

18	|	213.50	 Mb/s	|	9.93	 Mb/s	|	6	 ms	|	Lunixx	|	Unitymedia	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

19	|	10.46	 Mb/s	|	1.12	 Mb/s	|	6	 ms	|	killerkappi (alt) 	|	Swisscom	|	10 Mb/s	|	
Link

20	|	429.78	 Mb/s	|	20.41	 Mb/s	|	7	 ms	|	nWo-Wolfpac (neu)	|	Unitymedia	|	400 Mb/s	|	
Link

21	|	126.43	 Mb/s	|	10.66	 Mb/s	|	7	 ms	|	saphira33	|	UPC Cablecom	|	75 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2

22	|	94.17	 Mb/s	|	9.94	 Mb/s	|	7	 ms	|	stingray 	|	O2/TelefonicaDE	|	100 Mb/s [FTTH/FTTB]	|	
Link

23	|	157.56	 Mb/s	|	9.36	 Mb/s	|	7	 ms	|	Jointjonny (alt)	|	UPC Cablecom	|	150 Mb/s	|	
Link

24	|	106.99	 Mb/s	|	4.90	 Mb/s	|	7	 ms	|	Ottilus	|	Unitymedia	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

25	|	94.97	 Mb/s	|	36.39	 Mb/s	|	8	 ms	|	Basaltkopp	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

26	|	42.12	 Mb/s	|	8.22	 Mb/s	|	8	 ms	|	Oldschool-Gamer (neu) 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

27	|	97.18	 Mb/s	|	7.96	 Mb/s	|	8	 ms	|	S754 	|	Lampert	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

28	|	102.06	 Mb/s	|	6.16	 Mb/s	|	8	 ms	|	dbilas	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

29	|	119.97	 Mb/s	|	5.73	 Mb/s	|	8	 ms	|	Thallassa	|	Cablesurf.de	|	120 Mb/s	|	
Link

30	|	53.34	 Mb/s	|	4.97	 Mb/s	|	8	 ms	|	Knaeckebrot93 	|	Unitymedia	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

31	|	100.05	 Mb/s	|	39.42	 Mb/s	|	9	 ms	|	DerWinter	|	O2	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

32	|	89.27	 Mb/s	|	37.13	 Mb/s	|	9	 ms	|	Marcel2004 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

33	|	99.90	 Mb/s	|	36.05	 Mb/s	|	9	 ms	|	MrLoL1	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

34	|	213.91	 Mb/s	|	22.00	 Mb/s	|	9	 ms	|	INU.ID	|	Unitymedia	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

35	|	152.31	 Mb/s	|	10.39	 Mb/s	|	9	 ms	|	nWo-Wolfpac (alt)	|	Unitymedia	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

36	|	55.89	 Mb/s	|	6.09	 Mb/s	|	9	 ms	|	DON 	|	Tkrz Stadtwerke GmbH	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

37	|	94.96	 Mb/s	|	39.79	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	isnicable	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

38	|	28.80	 Mb/s	|	19.47	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	Lyran (alt) 	|	Wilhelm.Tel	|	32 Mb/s	|	
Link

39	|	95.70	 Mb/s	|	19.24	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	Lyran (neu) 	|	Wilhelm.Tel	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

40	|	252.42	 Mb/s	|	15.20	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	HanFred	|	UPC Cablecom	|	250 Mb/s	|	
Link

41	|	152.70	 Mb/s	|	14.75	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	raceandsound	|	UPC Cablecom	|	150 Mb/s	|	
Link

42	|	126.33	 Mb/s	|	10.62	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	taks	|	UPC Cablecom	|	125 Mb/s	|	
Link

43	|	48.92	 Mb/s	|	10.08	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	onlygaming	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

44	|	98.46	 Mb/s	|	9.99	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	cdo 	|	UPC Cablecom	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

45	|	73.92	 Mb/s	|	7.52	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	Rurdo 	|	UPC Cablecom	|	75 Mb/s	|	
Link

46	|	78.74	 Mb/s	|	7.39	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	ragainst 	|	UPC Cablecom	|	75 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2

47	|	99.97	 Mb/s	|	6.25	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	Weezer 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

48	|	91.94	 Mb/s	|	4.01	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	Deeron   	|	Unitymedia	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

49	|	64.08	 Mb/s	|	2.57	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	FuuuNick 	|	Telecolumbus	|	64 Mb/s	|	
Link

50	|	15.34	 Mb/s	|	2.22	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	Polyethylen 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	16 Mb/s [AnnexJ]	|	
Link1
Link2
Link3

51	|	31.18	 Mb/s	|	1.86	 Mb/s	|	10	 ms	|	W111 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	32 Mb/s	|	
Link

52	|	149.14	 Mb/s	|	15.35	 Mb/s	|	11	 ms	|	sozialhookah	|	UPC [AT]	|	150 Mb/s	|	
Link

53	|	240.11	 Mb/s	|	12.09	 Mb/s	|	11	 ms	|	Jointjonny (neu)	|	UPC Cablecom	|	250 Mb/s	|	
Link

54	|	47.59	 Mb/s	|	7.90	 Mb/s	|	11	 ms	|	mds51 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

55	|	122.72	 Mb/s	|	6.04	 Mb/s	|	11	 ms	|	GamerPC_2014	|	Unitymedia	|	120 Mb/s	|	
Link

56	|	162.48	 Mb/s	|	5.10	 Mb/s	|	11	 ms	|	KennyKiller	|	KabelBW	|	150 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2
Link3

57	|	32.76	 Mb/s	|	1.82	 Mb/s	|	11	 ms	|	Baerliner 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	32 Mb/s	|	
Link

58	|	89.65	 Mb/s	|	40.01	 Mb/s	|	12	 ms	|	Rapante_Rapante 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

59	|	98.19	 Mb/s	|	4.89	 Mb/s	|	12	 ms	|	z0Kng 	|	KabelBW	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2
Link3

60	|	89.19	 Mb/s	|	40.31	 Mb/s	|	13	 ms	|	marvelmaster 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

61	|	97.94	 Mb/s	|	39.41	 Mb/s	|	13	 ms	|	blautemple	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

62	|	204.17	Mb/s	|	25.27	Mb/s	|	13	ms	|	Nickles	|	Vodafone	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

63	|	157.87	 Mb/s	|	10.20	 Mb/s	|	13	 ms	|	bonbon2k	|	UPC Cablecom	|	150 Mb/s	|	
Link

64	|	52.66	 Mb/s	|	2.43	 Mb/s	|	13	 ms	|	Kusarr 	|	KabelBW	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

65	|	12.87	 Mb/s	|	0.91	 Mb/s	|	13	 ms	|	Arya 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

66	|	216.77	 Mb/s	|	21.11	 Mb/s	|	14	 ms	|	Frontline25	|	Unitymedia	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

67	|	198.23	 Mb/s	|	11.98	 Mb/s	|	14	 ms	|	Nickles (alt)	|	Vodafone	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

68	|	206.28	 Mb/s	|	9.66	 Mb/s	|	14	 ms	|	MezZo_Mix	|	Unitymedia	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

69	|	128.23	 Mb/s	|	5.96	 Mb/s	|	14	 ms	|	Chomper666	|	Unitymedia	|	120 Mb/s	|	
Link

70	|	118.37	 Mb/s	|	5.40	 Mb/s	|	14	 ms	|	Lowpinger	|	Deutsche Telekabel	|	120 Mb/s	|	
Link

71	|	93.67	 Mb/s	|	19.47	 Mb/s	|	15	 ms	|	Aegon 	|	In(n) Energie	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

72	|	339.03	 Mb/s	|	14.58	 Mb/s	|	15	 ms	|	Aldrearic	|	UPC Cablecom	|	250 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2

73	|	47.53	 Mb/s	|	9.46	 Mb/s	|	15	 ms	|	Uziflator 	|	1&1	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

74	|	50.34	 Mb/s	|	9.31	 Mb/s	|	15	 ms	|	Phir0n	|	Vodafone	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

75	|	105.21	 Mb/s	|	7.40	 Mb/s	|	15	 ms	|	guss (bis Mai 2013)	|	UPC Cablecom	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

76	|	104.69	 Mb/s	|	5.34	 Mb/s	|	15	 ms	|	robbe (alt)	|	Unitymedia	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

77	|	52.21	 Mb/s	|	2.48	 Mb/s	|	15	 ms	|	Lify 	|	Unitymedia	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

78	|	5.51	 Mb/s	|	0.56	 Mb/s	|	15	 ms	|	Zeus18 	|	Vodafone	|	6 Mb/s	|	
Link

79	|	159.37	 Mb/s	|	10.68	 Mb/s	|	16	 ms	|	Aldrearic (alt)	|	UPC Cablecom	|	150 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2
Link3

80	|	213.88	 Mb/s	|	9.76	 Mb/s	|	16	 ms	|	D4rkResistance	|	Unitymedia	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

81	|	213.46	 Mb/s	|	9.58	 Mb/s	|	16	 ms	|	robbe (neu)	|	Unitymedia	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

82	|	99.06	 Mb/s	|	6.07	 Mb/s	|	16	 ms	|	Nils_93 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

83	|	160.34	 Mb/s	|	5.72	 Mb/s	|	16	 ms	|	AKW89	|	Unitymedia	|	150 Mb/s	|	
Link

84	|	103.07	 Mb/s	|	4.98	 Mb/s	|	16	 ms	|	Icedaft	|	Unitymedia	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

85	|	153.91	 Mb/s	|	4.95	 Mb/s	|	16	 ms	|	TheBadFrag	|	Unitymedia	|	150 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2

86	|	99.37	 Mb/s	|	4.89	 Mb/s	|	16	 ms	|	RushoR 	|	Unitymedia	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

87	|	94.83	 Mb/s	|	40.29	 Mb/s	|	17	 ms	|	EcHiRaK 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

88	|	394.12	Mb/s	|	25.00	Mb/s	|	17	ms	|	cryon1c	|	Vodafone	|	400 Mb/s	|	
Link

89	|	47.12	 Mb/s	|	9.45	 Mb/s	|	17	 ms	|	unze 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

90	|	36.86	 Mb/s	|	5.33	 Mb/s	|	17	 ms	|	Valnesh 	|	EWE-Tel	|	35 Mb/s	|	
Link

91	|	22.84	 Mb/s	|	4.56	 Mb/s	|	17	 ms	|	Dr Bakterius (alt)	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	25 Mb/s	|	
Link

92	|	11.90	 Mb/s	|	1.03	 Mb/s	|	17	 ms	|	genetikk 	|	k.A.	|	k.A.	|	
Link

93	|	12.08	 Mb/s	|	0.97	 Mb/s	|	17	 ms	|	Nottulner 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

94	|	9.94	 Mb/s	|	0.90	 Mb/s	|	17	 ms	|	darkyy207 	|	Amplus	|	25 Mb/s	|	
Link

95	|	111.58	Mb/s	|	44.77	Mb/s	|	18	ms	|	FTTH 	|	Vodafone	|	225 Mb/s	|	
Link

96	|	99.94	 Mb/s	|	30.66	 Mb/s	|	18	 ms	|	Zocker_Boy	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

97	|	47.60	 Mb/s	|	9.06	 Mb/s	|	18	 ms	|	K3n$! 	|	1&1 via Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

98	|	47.73	 Mb/s	|	8.28	 Mb/s	|	18	 ms	|	Sturmi 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

99	|	47.57	 Mb/s	|	8.21	 Mb/s	|	18	 ms	|	moreply 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

100	|	103.14	 Mb/s	|	4.93	 Mb/s	|	18	 ms	|	Apokh	|	Unitymedia	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

101	|	50.48	 Mb/s	|	2.38	 Mb/s	|	18	 ms	|	Balthar 	|	Unitymedia	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

102	|	198.31	 Mb/s	|	12.04	 Mb/s	|	19	 ms	|	erNi85	|	Vodafone	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

103	|	47.59	 Mb/s	|	9.76	 Mb/s	|	19	 ms	|	Dr Bakterius 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

104	|	46.85	 Mb/s	|	9.53	 Mb/s	|	19	 ms	|	LastChaosTyp 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

105	|	122.59	 Mb/s	|	11.96	 Mb/s	|	20	 ms	|	Pladdaah (neu)	|	UPC Cablecom	|	125 Mb/s	|	
Link

106	|	50.73	 Mb/s	|	10.23	 Mb/s	|	20	 ms	|	MrizP 	|	EWETel	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2

107	|	50.36	 Mb/s	|	9.28	 Mb/s	|	20	 ms	|	Destro_	|	1&1	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

108	|	47.33	 Mb/s	|	8.44	 Mb/s	|	20	 ms	|	Timerle	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

109	|	90.29	 Mb/s	|	21.22	 Mb/s	|	21	 ms	|	Loop 86	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	100 Mb/s [VDSL]	|	
Link

110	|	3.57	 Mb/s	|	0.79	 Mb/s	|	21	 ms	|	FTTH 	|	easybell	|	16 Mb/s [~3 Mb/s]	|	
Link

111	|	6.00	 Mb/s	|	0.65	 Mb/s	|	21	 ms	|	_chiller_ (alt) 	|	1&1	|	16 Mb/s [6 Mb/s]	|	
Link

112	|	198.36	 Mb/s	|	12.05	 Mb/s	|	22	 ms	|	Reddgar (neu)	|	Vodafone	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

113	|	198.43	Mb/s	|	11.91	Mb/s	|	22	ms	|	pedi	|	Vodafone	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

114	|	216.40	 Mb/s	|	10.40	 Mb/s	|	22	 ms	|	D4rkResistance (neu)	|	Unitymedia	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

115	|	47.75	 Mb/s	|	9.46	 Mb/s	|	22	 ms	|	Chey0s 	|	1&1 via Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

116	|	99.21	 Mb/s	|	6.05	 Mb/s	|	22	 ms	|	Reddgar 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

117	|	10.43	 Mb/s	|	1.33	 Mb/s	|	23	 ms	|	Watertouch 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

118	|	5.90	 Mb/s	|	0.61	 Mb/s	|	23	 ms	|	Fre3eman 	|	1&1	|	6 Mb/s	|	
Link

119	|	60.12	 Mb/s	|	9.49	 Mb/s	|	24	 ms	|	michaslevin 	|	O2	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2
Link3

120	|	47.44	 Mb/s	|	9.40	 Mb/s	|	24	 ms	|	valandil 	|	O2	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

121	|	47.75	 Mb/s	|	9.23	 Mb/s	|	24	 ms	|	HenneHuhn	|	Vodafone	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

122	|	47.76	 Mb/s	|	8.27	 Mb/s	|	24	 ms	|	rackcity 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

123	|	23.30	 Mb/s	|	4.76	 Mb/s	|	24	 ms	|	Dirkschn25 	|	1&1 via Deutsche Telekom	|	25 Mb/s	|	
Link

124	|	44.44	 Mb/s	|	8.58	 Mb/s	|	26	 ms	|	Danomat 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

125	|	99.11	 Mb/s	|	6.00	 Mb/s	|	26	 ms	|	Fr0ntL1ner 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

126	|	32.51	 Mb/s	|	1.01	 Mb/s	|	26	 ms	|	benTi1985   	|	KabelBW	|	32 Mb/s	|	
Link

127	|	12.63	 Mb/s	|	0.97	 Mb/s	|	26	 ms	|	MyComputerTips	|	1&1	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

128	|	47.19	 Mb/s	|	8.93	 Mb/s	|	27	 ms	|	Pseudoephedrin 	|	1&1	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

129	|	46.62	 Mb/s	|	8.44	 Mb/s	|	27	 ms	|	eNortiz 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

130	|	92.74	 Mb/s	|	5.16	 Mb/s	|	27	 ms	|	_chiller_ (neu) 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

131	|	5.45	 Mb/s	|	1.92	 Mb/s	|	27	 ms	|	1000Foxi 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	16 Mb/s [6 Mb/s]	|	
Link

132	|	19.48	 Mb/s	|	20.42	 Mb/s	|	29	 ms	|	SquadLeader 	|	Drei	|	20 Mb/s	|	
Link

133	|	46.88	 Mb/s	|	9.44	 Mb/s	|	30	 ms	|	Falk 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

134	|	47.64	 Mb/s	|	9.38	 Mb/s	|	30	 ms	|	thegoodboy999 	|	O2	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

135	|	42.50	 Mb/s	|	7.63	 Mb/s	|	30	 ms	|	s3rious 	|	Vodafone	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

136	|	11.42	 Mb/s	|	5.21	 Mb/s	|	30	 ms	|	Pladdaah (alt)	|	T-Mobile	|	25 Mb/s [LTE]	|	
Link

137	|	18.41	 Mb/s	|	1.01	 Mb/s	|	30	 ms	|	Fenics 	|	MDDSL	|	18 Mb/s	|	
Link

138	|	100.06	 Mb/s	|	6.01	 Mb/s	|	31	 ms	|	taitoGER 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

139	|	23.08	 Mb/s	|	4.26	 Mb/s	|	31	 ms	|	cenic1990	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	25 Mb/s	|	
Link

140	|	45.90	 Mb/s	|	8.47	 Mb/s	|	33	 ms	|	Nils_93 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

141	|	96.14	 Mb/s	|	5.90	 Mb/s	|	33	 ms	|	Horilein 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

142	|	100.72	 Mb/s	|	6.02	 Mb/s	|	34	 ms	|	Uwe64LE 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

143	|	94.71	 Mb/s	|	29.25	 Mb/s	|	35	 ms	|	phileceed 	|	Swisscom	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link1
Link2

144	|	30.29	 Mb/s	|	11.52	 Mb/s	|	35	 ms	|	guss (Elternhaus) 	|	Deutsche Telekom LTE	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

145	|	13.41	Mb/s	|	0.93	Mb/s	|	35	ms	|	kaltes_eisen	|	Vodafone	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

146	|	47.27	 Mb/s	|	9.43	 Mb/s	|	36	 ms	|	1tch 	|	O2	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

147	|	42.43	 Mb/s	|	4.38	 Mb/s	|	36	 ms	|	Master-Gaben	|	K-Net GmbH	|	50 Mb/s	|	
Link

148	|	11.79	 Mb/s	|	0.95	 Mb/s	|	36	 ms	|	netheral	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

149	|	3.55	 Mb/s	|	0.52	 Mb/s	|	37	 ms	|	jamie 	|	Telekom	|	6 Mb/s	|	
Link

150	|	98.20	 Mb/s	|	5.93	 Mb/s	|	42	 ms	|	keinnick (neu) 	|	Kabeldeutschland	|	100 Mb/s	|	
Link

151	|	2.83	 Mb/s	|	0.35	 Mb/s	|	44	 ms	|	keinnick (alt) 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	16 Mb/s [3 Mb/s]	|	
Link

152	|	13.20	 Mb/s	|	1.04	 Mb/s	|	46	 ms	|	steffen0278 	|	Vodafone	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

153	|	2.98	 Mb/s	|	0.38	 Mb/s	|	47	 ms	|	1000Foxi (alt) 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	6 Mb/s [3 Mb/s]	|	
Link1
Link2

154	|	205.00	 Mb/s	|	19.87	 Mb/s	|	49	 ms	|	wr2champ	|	Unitymedia	|	200 Mb/s	|	
Link

155	|	12.61	 Mb/s	|	0.95	 Mb/s	|	49	 ms	|	WestEnd 	|	Vodafone	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

156	|	0.36	 Mb/s	|	0.22	 Mb/s	|	49	 ms	|	CoreLHD 	|	Vodafone	|	6 Mb/s [0,7 Mb/s]	|	
Link

157	|	12.17	 Mb/s	|	0.82	 Mb/s	|	52	 ms	|	edge1984 	|	O2/Alice	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

158	|	4.97	 Mb/s	|	0.55	 Mb/s	|	54	 ms	|	Darknesss 	|	Telekom	|	6 Mb/s [RAM]	|	
Link

159	|	10.79	 Mb/s	|	1.00	 Mb/s	|	55	 ms	|	MacMyver 	|	Encoline	|	16 Mb/s	|	
Link

160	|	2.95	 Mb/s	|	0.39	 Mb/s	|	56	 ms	|	XxTitanxXHD 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	6 Mb/s [3 Mb/s]	|	
Link

161	|	2.37	 Mb/s	|	0.38	 Mb/s	|	56	 ms	|	Dyfcom 	|	HTP	|	4 Mb/s	|	
Link

162	|	1.89	 Mb/s	|	0.36	 Mb/s	|	57	 ms	|	Oldschool-Gamer (alt) 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	2 Mb/s / 3 Mb/s	|	
Link

163	|	5.39	 Mb/s	|	0.53	 Mb/s	|	64	 ms	|	kerze21 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	6 Mb/s	|	
Link

164	|	1.44	 Mb/s	|	0.18	 Mb/s	|	73	 ms	|	xCiRE007x 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	6 Mb/s [2 Mb/s]	|	
Link

165	|	7.95	 Mb/s	|	0.74	 Mb/s	|	75	 ms	|	S754 (alt) 	|	UPC Cablecom	|	20 Mb/s	|	
Link

166	|	0.49	 Mb/s	|	0.10	 Mb/s	|	76	 ms	|	Schnabulator1337 	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	0,75 Mb/s	|	
Link

167	|	0.41	 Mb/s	|	0.08	 Mb/s	|	97	 ms	|	djitalo	|	Deutsche Telekom	|	2 Mb/s [0,3 Mb/s]	|	
Link

168	|	3.71	 Mb/s	|	0.22	 Mb/s	|	226	 ms	|	Coldhardt 	|	Vodafone	|	k.A.	|	
LinkZum 1. Post.


----------



## K3n$! (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*

*Teil #4: Stand-/ Uni- und Firmenleitungen*

*Teil #4.1: Download*



#|
*Download*
|Upload|Ping|ForenName|Breitbandanbieter|gebuchte Geschwindigkeit (bis zu)|Speedtest.net Link
1|1888,81Mb/s|854,11Mb/s|1ms|Reddgar|HOST DZIRE|2 Gb/s|
Link

2|1150,69Mb/s|948,48Mb/s|1ms|Reddgar|Nforce Entertainment |4 Gb/s |
Link
Youtube

3|924,12Mb/s|931,05Mb/s|32ms|.DeLuXer|TU Dresden (ZIH) |1 Gbit/s |
Link

4|912,91Mb/s|955,26Mb/s|1ms|Reddgar|Leaseweb |1 Gb/s |
Link

5|905,90Mb/s|938,06Mb/s|0ms|Dustin91|Universität Ulm |1 Gbit/s |
Link1
Link2

6|798,47Mb/s|858,51Mb/s|0ms|unze|Hetzner Online AG |1 Gbit/s |
Link

7|675,42Mb/s|531,75Mb/s|0ms|Jointjonny|Switch |10 Gbit/s Backbone (für ca. 2500 Personen) |
Link

8|632,02Mb/s|226,45Mb/s|2ms|Blu-Fire|WH-Netz (Uni Stuttgart) |1 Gbit/s |
Link

9|615,94Mb/s|779,99Mb/s|1ms|Quppi|KIT|1 Gb/s (symmetrisch)|
Link1
Link2
Link3

10|562,73Mb/s|920,91Mb/s|1ms|uka|Telefonica O² |400 Mb/s + Failover |
Link

11|441,56Mb/s|986,97Mb/s|3ms|rako81sna|netcup GmbH |1 Gb/s |
Link1
Link2

12|391,00Mb/s|447,53Mb/s|8ms|K3n$!|AGDSN via TU Dresden |Glasfaser [500 Mb/s] zur TU für ca. 1000 Personen |
Link1
Link2
Link3

13|347,11Mb/s|284,33Mb/s|0ms|Lt.Ford|WH-Netz (Uni Stuttgart) |Theoretisch 1 Gbit/s |
Link

14|293,61Mb/s|249,11Mb/s|0ms|taitoGER|netcup GmbH |300 Mb/s [1Gbit/s] |
Link

15|160,78Mb/s|172,58Mb/s|18ms|theCoyote|Uni Bonn |1 Gb/s |
Link

16|94,97Mb/s|94,39Mb/s|13ms|442|SWDD TU Dresden |100 Mb/s |
Link

17|94,18Mb/s|95,67Mb/s|15ms|HeinzNurgmann|RWTH Aachen|100Mb/s (synchron)|
Link

18|91,80Mb/s|50,70Mb/s|15ms|-H1N1-|M-Net |k.A. |
Link

19|80,96Mb/s|62,37Mb/s|16ms|M3talGuy|EWE-Tel |k.A. |
Link

20|38,62Mb/s|63,50Mb/s|10ms|noctum|Nacamar GmbH |k.A. |
Link
*Teil #4.2: Upload*



#|Download|
*Upload*
|Ping|ForenName|Breitbandanbieter|gebuchte Geschwindigkeit (bis zu)|Speedtest.net Link
1|441,56Mb/s|986,97Mb/s|3ms|rako81sna|netcup GmbH |1 Gb/s |
Link1
Link2

2|912,91Mb/s|955,26Mb/s|1ms|Reddgar|Leaseweb |1 Gb/s |
Link

3|1150,69Mb/s|948,48Mb/s|1ms|Reddgar|Nforce Entertainment |4 Gb/s |
Link
Youtube

4|905,90Mb/s|938,06Mb/s|0ms|Dustin91|Universität Ulm |1 Gbit/s |
Link1
Link2

5|924,12Mb/s|931,05Mb/s|32ms|.DeLuXer|TU Dresden (ZIH) |1 Gbit/s |
Link

6|562,73Mb/s|920,91Mb/s|1ms|uka|Telefonica O² |400 Mb/s + Failover |
Link

7|798,47Mb/s|858,51Mb/s|0ms|unze|Hetzner Online AG |1 Gbit/s |
Link

8|1888,81Mb/s|854,11Mb/s|1ms|Reddgar|HOST DZIRE|2 Gb/s|
Link

9|615,94Mb/s|779,99Mb/s|1ms|Quppi|KIT|1 Gb/s (symmetrisch)|
Link1
Link2
Link3

10|675,42Mb/s|531,75Mb/s|0ms|Jointjonny|Switch |10 Gbit/s Backbone (für ca. 2500 Personen) |
Link

11|391,00Mb/s|447,53Mb/s|8ms|K3n$!|AGDSN via TU Dresden |Glasfaser [500 Mb/s] zur TU für ca. 1000 Personen |
Link1
Link2
Link3

12|347,11Mb/s|284,33Mb/s|0ms|Lt.Ford|WH-Netz (Uni Stuttgart) |Theoretisch 1 Gbit/s |
Link

13|293,61Mb/s|249,11Mb/s|0ms|taitoGER|netcup GmbH |300 Mb/s [1Gbit/s] |
Link

14|632,02Mb/s|226,45Mb/s|2ms|Blu-Fire|WH-Netz (Uni Stuttgart) |1 Gbit/s |
Link

15|160,78Mb/s|172,58Mb/s|18ms|theCoyote|Uni Bonn |1 Gb/s |
Link

16|94,18Mb/s|95,67Mb/s|15ms|HeinzNurgmann|RWTH Aachen|100Mb/s (synchron)|
Link

17|94,97Mb/s|94,39Mb/s|13ms|442|SWDD TU Dresden |100 Mb/s |
Link

18|38,62Mb/s|63,50Mb/s|10ms|noctum|Nacamar GmbH |k.A. |
Link

19|80,96Mb/s|62,37Mb/s|16ms|M3talGuy|EWE-Tel |k.A. |
Link

20|91,80Mb/s|50,70Mb/s|15ms|-H1N1-|M-Net |k.A. |
Link
*Teil #4.3: Ping*



#|Download|Upload|
*Ping*
|ForenName|Breitbandanbieter|gebuchte Geschwindigkeit (bis zu)|Speedtest.net Link
1|905,90Mb/s|938,06Mb/s|0ms|Dustin91|Universität Ulm |1 Gbit/s |
Link1
Link2

2|798,47Mb/s|858,51Mb/s|0ms|unze|Hetzner Online AG |1 Gbit/s |
Link

3|675,42Mb/s|531,75Mb/s|0ms|Jointjonny|Switch |10 Gbit/s Backbone (für ca. 2500 Personen) |
Link

4|347,11Mb/s|284,33Mb/s|0ms|Lt.Ford|WH-Netz (Uni Stuttgart) |Theoretisch 1 Gbit/s |
Link

5|293,61Mb/s|249,11Mb/s|0ms|taitoGER|netcup GmbH |300 Mb/s [1Gbit/s] |
Link

6|912,91Mb/s|955,26Mb/s|1ms|Reddgar|Leaseweb |1 Gb/s |
Link

7|1150,69Mb/s|948,48Mb/s|1ms|Reddgar|Nforce Entertainment |4 Gb/s |
Link
Youtube

8|562,73Mb/s|920,91Mb/s|1ms|uka|Telefonica O² |400 Mb/s + Failover |
Link

9|1888,81Mb/s|854,11Mb/s|1ms|Reddgar|HOST DZIRE|2 Gb/s|
Link

10|615,94Mb/s|779,99Mb/s|1ms|Quppi|KIT|1 Gb/s (symmetrisch)|
Link1
Link2
Link3

11|632,02Mb/s|226,45Mb/s|2ms|Blu-Fire|WH-Netz (Uni Stuttgart) |1 Gbit/s |
Link

12|441,56Mb/s|986,97Mb/s|3ms|rako81sna|netcup GmbH |1 Gb/s |
Link1
Link2

13|391,00Mb/s|447,53Mb/s|8ms|K3n$!|AGDSN via TU Dresden |Glasfaser [500 Mb/s] zur TU für ca. 1000 Personen |
Link1
Link2
Link3

14|38,62Mb/s|63,50Mb/s|10ms|noctum|Nacamar GmbH |k.A. |
Link

15|94,97Mb/s|94,39Mb/s|13ms|442|SWDD TU Dresden |100 Mb/s |
Link

16|94,18Mb/s|95,67Mb/s|15ms|HeinzNurgmann|RWTH Aachen|100Mb/s (synchron)|
Link

17|91,80Mb/s|50,70Mb/s|15ms|-H1N1-|M-Net |k.A. |
Link

18|80,96Mb/s|62,37Mb/s|16ms|M3talGuy|EWE-Tel |k.A. |
Link

19|160,78Mb/s|172,58Mb/s|18ms|theCoyote|Uni Bonn |1 Gb/s |
Link

20|924,12Mb/s|931,05Mb/s|32ms|.DeLuXer|TU Dresden (ZIH) |1 Gbit/s |
LinkZum 1. Post.


----------



## K3n$! (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*

So, der Thread ist eröffnet. 
Viel Spaß beim Ergebnisse posten!


----------



## benTi1985 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*

Dann mach ich mal den Anfang.



 Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
32,51 Mb/s | 1,01 Mb/s | 26 ms | benTi1985 | KabelBW | CleverKabel32 | 
Link


----------



## Deeron (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*

Download   | Upload   | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
91,94 Mbps|4,01 Mbps|10ms|Deeronimo   |Unitymedia           |100Mbps                         | http://www.speedtest.net/result/2827244546.png


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link

22,84 Mb/s | 4,56 Mb/s | 17 ms | Dr Bakterius | Telekom | VDSL 25 | 
Link


----------



## hirschi-94 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link

100,57 Mb/s | 6,47 Mb/s | 2 ms | hirschi-94 | Kabeldeutschland | 100 Mbit/s | 
Link1
Link2
Die Ergebnisse sind schon etwas älter - problematisch?


----------



## K3n$! (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
> 
> 100,57 Mb/s | 6,47 Mb/s | 2 ms | hirschi-94 | Kabeldeutschland | 100 Mbit/s |
> Link1
> Link2Die Ergebnisse sind schon etwas älter - problematisch?



Ich denke nicht.
Deine Ergebnisse editier ich nachher rein


----------



## Lt.Ford (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
347,11 Mb/s | 284,33 Mb/s | 0 ms | Lt.Ford | WH-Netz (Uni Stuttgart) | Theoretisch 1 Gigabit/s | 
Link
Du hast übrigens bei der Uni-Download-Spalte "MB/s" statt "Mb/s" geschrieben. Wäre sonst ein bisschen zu viel


----------



## robbe (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link

104,69 Mb/s | 5,34 Mb/s | 15 ms | robbe | Unitymedia | 100 Mbit/s |
LinkBin am überlegen auf 150Mbit zu upgraden, allerdings weiß ich nicht so wirklich ob mir das die 10€/Monat zusätzlich wert ist.


----------



## K3n$! (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
> 347,11 Mb/s | 284,33 Mb/s | 0 ms | Lt.Ford | WH-Netz (Uni Stuttgart) | Theoretisch 1 Gigabit/s |
> Link
> Du hast übrigens bei der Uni-Download-Spalte "MB/s" statt "Mb/s" geschrieben. Wäre sonst ein bisschen zu viel




Geändert 



robbe schrieb:


> Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
> 
> 104,69 Mb/s | 5,34 Mb/s | 15 ms | robbe | Unitymedia | 100 Mbit/s |
> LinkBin am überlegen auf 150Mbit zu upgraden, allerdings weiß ich nicht so wirklich ob mir das die 10€/Monat zusätzlich wert ist.


 

Ja, so eine Entscheidung ist nie leicht


----------



## danomat (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*

Download  Upload  Ping  ForenName  Breitbandanbieter  gebuchte Geschwindigkeit  Speedtest.net Link
44,44 Mb/s  8,58 Mb/s   26 ms  Danomat Telekom  50 Mbit/s  http://www.speedtest.net/result/2829310304.png

wie zum geier bekomm ich die tabelle hin?


----------



## mds51 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link

47,59 Mb/s | 7,90 Mb/s | 11 ms | mds51 | Deutsche Telekom | VDSL 50 | 
Link


----------



## K3n$! (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



danomat schrieb:


> Download  Upload  Ping  ForenName  Breitbandanbieter  gebuchte Geschwindigkeit  Speedtest.net Link
> 44,44 Mb/s  8,58 Mb/s   26 ms  Danomat Telekom  50 Mbit/s  http://www.speedtest.net/result/2829310304.png
> 
> wie zum geier bekomm ich die tabelle hin?


 
Die Tabelle ist eher unwichtig beim Ergebnisse posten. 
Ehrlich gesagt, wäre es für mich beim Editieren sogar besser, wenn ihr es nur ganz normal postet,
denn beim Kopieren der Daten übernimmt der leider immer so eine komische Formatierung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link

153,91 Mb/s | 4,95 Mb/s | 16 ms | TheBadFrag | Unitymedia | 150 Mbit/s | 
Link
Link2So wenig upload...


----------



## K3n$! (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
> 
> 153,91 Mb/s | 4,95 Mb/s | 16 ms | TheBadFrag | Unitymedia | 150 Mbit/s |
> Link
> Link2So wenig upload...



In der Liste ergänzt.


----------



## Lt.Ford (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> So wenig upload...


 
Freu dich über die 4,95 Mb/s, ich komme zu Hause nicht über 2,1 Mb/s >.< (KabelBW)


----------



## K3n$! (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*

Los Leute, wir brauchen mehr Ergebnisse !


----------



## Coldhardt (14. Juli 2013)

Ich hab mir den Spass mal gemacht und das Ganze mit meinem Smartphone (iPhone 3GS/ 3G Vodafone Netz) getestet:

3,71 Mb/s | 0,22 Mb/s | 226 ms | Coldhardt | Vodafone | http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/i/588670927

Wobei ich über die 3,71 Mb/s Down etwas überrascht bin 

PC-Ergebnisse folgen heute Abend.


----------



## K3n$! (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*

Was wäre das für ein Tarif, also welche Bandbreite hast du gebucht?


----------



## Coldhardt (14. Juli 2013)

Weiß ich grad nicht genau, müsst ich nachschauen. Kommt dann wohl erst Mittwoch :/

Aber so wies aussieht ist das 40k oder so, kannst du das später noch editieren?


----------



## K3n$! (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*

Eigentlich meinte ich eher deine Mobilfunk-Leitung. Wäre hinterher gut zu wissen, wie viel von der gebuchten Leitung wirklich ankommt. 
Und editieren geht immer  ... außer der Thread wurde geschlossen


----------



## kerze21 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*

 5,39 Mb/s | 0,53 Mb/s | 64 ms | kerze21 | Telekom (noch) | http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2836542146



Alles über LAN... Drecks Leitung...


----------



## K3n$! (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



kerze21 schrieb:


> 5,39 Mb/s | 0,53 Mb/s | 64 ms | kerze21 | Telekom (noch) | Speedtest.net - My Results
> 
> Alles über LAN... Drecks Leitung...


 
Wenn sonst nicht mehr geht, sind gute 5MBit/s doch auch nicht schlecht. 
Welche Geschwindigkeit hast du gebucht?

Wird eingetragen.


----------



## kerze21 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Wenn sonst nicht mehr geht, sind gute 5MBit/s doch auch nicht schlecht.
> Welche Geschwindigkeit hast du gebucht?
> 
> Wird eingetragen.


 
Es geht ja mehr  seh ich ja an den der über uns wohnt und am selben kabel hängt..... der hat ja auch bald 9 mbit (die durch die telekom limitiert sind ) 

Gebucht waren 16.000


----------



## K3n$! (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



kerze21 schrieb:


> Es geht ja mehr  seh ich ja an den der über uns wohnt und am selben kabel hängt..... der hat ja auch bald 9 mbit (die durch die telekom limitiert sind )
> 
> Gebucht waren 16.000


 
Wenn du 16k gebucht hast, ist das so eine Fallback Lösung auf 6k oder sind schon direkt 16k möglich?
Ich frage nur deshalb, weil das für einen Vergleich ganz interessant ist, ob du nun von den 6k dann "nur" 5,5k bekommst oder ob man da von 16k ausgeht.


----------



## kerze21 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*

Wenn mich net alles täuscht war es mal ne fallbacklösung die sie auf ne reine 16k umschalten wollten (aber scheinbar nicht gemacht haben trotz mehrmaliger ermahung)


----------



## K3n$! (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*

Okay, dann schreib ich mal 6k dahinter.


----------



## kerze21 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Okay, dann schreib ich mal 6k dahinter.


 OK


----------



## K3n$! (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*

Wird die Leitung denn bald aufgestockt?


----------



## kerze21 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Wird die Leitung denn bald aufgestockt?


 Ach was, seitens der telekom rührt sich da nix trotz mehrmaliger ermahnung ..... und nach den letzten Sachen die sie sich erlaubt haben und der bevorstehenden Drosselung kriegen sie eh ne kündigung an den Kopf geschmissen... Kannst du nen Anbieter empfehlen ?? Ich hab hier oft Easybell gehört...

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## K3n$! (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



kerze21 schrieb:


> Kannst du nen Anbieter empfehlen ?? Ich hab hier oft Easybell gehört...



Das hängt stark von deinen lokalen Gegebenheiten ab, was man dir empfehlen kann. Generell kann man aber Easybell empfehlen. 
Wenn du Internet via Kabel-TV bekommen kannst, dann würde ich das vorziehen, sofern die Leitungen gut ausgebaut wurden. 

Bei Easybell kannst du dir vorab schon einen etwas genaueren Verfügbarkeitscheck einholen, d.h., sollte bei dir Easybell verfügbar sein, 
dann bekommst du eine garantierte Bandbreite und eine voraussichtliche Bandbreite mitgeteilt. Wird die garantierte unterschritten, 
dann kannst du ohne Grund kündigen, allerdings kannst du sowieso jederzeit kündigen 
Bei den Bandbreiten muss man allerdings noch bedenken, dass diese Schätzungen recht konservativ sind, also dass durchaus mehr ankommen kann, 
als vorausgesagt.


----------



## kerze21 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*

Fernsehen tun wir hier über Schüssel... DSL über Schüssel haben wir uns auch schon überlegt aber die Umrüstungskosten sind uns zu hoch ebenso wie der Ping  Kabel Deutschland bietet hier weder TV noch sonstwas -.-

Dann wirds wohl Easybell werden 

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## K3n$! (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*

Was sagt denn ein Easybell Verfügbarkeitscheck?
Von DSL via SAT kann ich nur abraten, sofern halbwegs richtiges DSL verfügbar ist. 
SAT DSL lohnt sich wirklich nur da, wo wirklich sonst überhaupt nichts läuft, also auch kein UMTS/LTE.


----------



## Decrypter (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



> Bei den Bandbreiten muss man allerdings noch bedenken, dass diese  Schätzungen recht konservativ sind, also dass durchaus mehr ankommen  kann,
> als vorausgesagt.



Das kann man nur unterstreichen !
Garantiert hat Easybell an meinem VDSL 35 MBit und als voraussichtliche Bandbreite 50 Mbit angegeben. Tatsächlich waren es nachher mit Profil 17a knappe 80 Mbit. Allerdings nicht mit der von Easybell "empfohlenden" AVM 7390, sondern mit der AVM 3370, die weitaus besser ist.

Ansonsten ist Easybell absolut zu empfehlen. Aber leider nur dort verfügbar, wo Telefonica Kollokation im HVT hat.


----------



## kerze21 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*

Easybell meinte minimum 2 mbit und wahrscheinlich 5 mbit... Und telefonica hat bei uns wat im kasten... im gegenteil zu vodafone und 1und1

Ich denke ma das dieselben 8 mbit ankommen wie bei dem über uns 

Gruß
Rouven


----------



## K3n$! (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*

Na dann, ab zu Easybell


----------



## kerze21 (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*

werden wir auch tun sobald der Vertrag ausläuft ....


----------



## Jointjonny (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



 Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
157.56 Mb/s | 9.36 Mb/s | 7 ms | Jointjonny | UPC Cablecom | Fiber Power 150 | 
Link


----------



## K3n$! (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



Jointjonny schrieb:


> Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
> 157.56 Mb/s | 9.36 Mb/s | 7 ms | Jointjonny | UPC Cablecom | Fiber Power 150 |
> Link


 
Und damit haben wir wohl einen neuen Spitzenreiter


----------



## bonbon2k (20. Juli 2013)

Ein richtiges Kopf-an-Kopf Rennen! Aber ich glaube, ich habe ihn soeben knapp geschlagen! 

Download: *157.87 Mb/s*
Upload: *10.20 Mb/s*
Ping: *13ms*
Forenname: bonbon2k
Breitbandanbieter: UPC Cablecom
Gebuchte Geschwindigkeit: Fiber Power 150
Speedtest.net Link: Speedtest.net - My Results

Beim Ping komme ich aber nicht heran, hab aber auch WLAN durch zwei Wände!


----------



## genetikk (20. Juli 2013)

Download: 11.90 Mb/s
Upload: 1.03 Mb/s
Ping: 17ms

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2848685575.png


----------



## K3n$! (20. Juli 2013)

@bonbon2k: Was bezahlt man für so eine Leitung?

@ genetikk: Bitte noch Anbieter und gebuchte Geschwindigkeit hinzufügen


----------



## bonbon2k (20. Juli 2013)

Kostet 79CHF also etwa 50€ im Monat. Ich habe aber ein Kombiangebot mit Telefon, HD-TV und Internet und bezahle für alles zusammen nur 60€


----------



## K3n$! (20. Juli 2013)

Das ist, denke ich, angemessen


----------



## Uwe64LE (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
100,72 Mb/s | 6,02 Mb/s | 34 ms | Uwe64LE | Kabel Deutschland | 100 Mb/s | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/2849609899.png


----------



## K3n$! (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Benchmark] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
> 100,72 Mb/s | 6,02 Mb/s | 34 ms | Uwe64LE | Kabel Deutschland | 100 Mb/s |
> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2849609899.png


 
Egänzt


----------



## eNortiz (25. Juli 2013)

Telekom
VSDL 50
Ping: 27ms
Down: 46.62 Mbps
Up: 8.43 Mbps

Speedtest.net - My Results

Was bin ich froh, dass ich umgezogen bin! Noch vor 2 Jahren waren es 384 kbps!


----------



## Ottilus (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*

Speedtest.net - My Results
Unitymedia 100


----------



## K3n$! (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



eNortiz schrieb:


> Telekom
> VSDL 50
> Ping: 27ms
> Down: 46.62 Mbps
> ...


 


Ottilus schrieb:


> Speedtest.net - My Results
> Unitymedia 100



So, hab ich euch beide hinzugefügt 
Weitere dürfen gern folgen!


----------



## keinnick (4. August 2013)

Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
2,83 Mb/s | 0,35 Mb/s | 44 ms | keinnick| Dt. Telekom| DSL 16000| 
Link


----------



## K3n$! (4. August 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
> 2,83 Mb/s | 0,35 Mb/s | 44 ms | keinnick| Dt. Telekom| DSL 16000|
> Link


 
Das ist dann aber eine Fall-Back-Lösung auf 3Mb/s oder?


----------



## keinnick (4. August 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber eine Fall-Back-Lösung auf 3Mb/s oder?



Das ist einer dieser "bis zu 16000" Tarife. Geschaltet wurden hier 3Mbit/s weil mehr nicht ankommt


----------



## K3n$! (4. August 2013)

Okay, dann schreib ich mal bei Geschwindigkeit 3Mb/s in Klammern dahinter.


----------



## Sturmi (4. August 2013)

Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
47,73 Mb/s | 8,28 Mb/s | 18 ms | Sturmi| Dt. Telekom| VDSL 50|  
Link


----------



## K3n$! (4. August 2013)

Sturmi schrieb:


> Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
> 47,73 Mb/s | 8,28 Mb/s | 18 ms | Sturmi| Dt. Telekom| VDSL 50|
> Link


 
Bist in der Liste. 

So langsam füllt sich ja das Ganze


----------



## MacMyver (4. August 2013)

Encoline
DSL 16000
Ping: 55
Down: 10.79Mbps
Up: 1.0 Mbps

Ookla Speedtest - My Results


----------



## valandil (6. August 2013)

Ist zwar ein wenig älter, aber was solls:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



o2-VDSL
VDSL50
Ping:   24ms
Down: 47,44Mbit/s
Up:     9,40Mbit/s


----------



## K3n$! (6. August 2013)

valandil schrieb:


> Ist zwar ein wenig älter, aber was solls:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
added.


----------



## Jointjonny (12. August 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



 Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
675.42 Mb/s | 531.75 Mb/s | 0 ms | Jointjonny | Switch | 10 Gbit Backbone (für ca. 2500 Personen) | 
Link
Am Arbeitsplatz


----------



## K3n$! (12. August 2013)

Das werd ich dann mal in die zweite Kategorie aufnehmen. 
Aber für 10GBit/s ist das doch recht wenig oder ?


----------



## Jointjonny (12. August 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Das werd ich dann mal in die zweite Kategorie aufnehmen.
> Aber für 10GBit/s ist das doch recht wenig oder ?


 
Die Arbeitsplätze sind nicht mit 10 Gbit angebunden sondern nur mit 1 Gbit. 
Ich denke es wäre noch mehr möglich.. Da ich auf diversen anderen Speedtest Servern "nur" um die 200 - 300 Mbit Up/Down hatte  
Möglicherweise limitieren die Server


----------



## K3n$! (12. August 2013)

Jointjonny schrieb:


> Die Arbeitsplätze sind nicht mit 10 Gbit angebunden sondern nur mit 1 Gbit.


 
Und damit soll man arbeiten? Unter solchen Bedingungen? Nee, nee.


----------



## Balthar (17. August 2013)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/2633582865.png

Unitymedia
50 MBit
Ping: 18ms
Down: 50.48Mb/s
Up: 2.38Mb/s


----------



## K3n$! (17. August 2013)

Balthar schrieb:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2633582865.png
> 
> Unitymedia
> 50 MBit
> ...


 
Und wieder einer mehr in der Liste


----------



## guss (19. August 2013)

LTE gibt es ja noch gar nicht. Beim Upload ist das nicht zu verachten 



Download|Upload|Ping|ForenName|Breitbandanbieter|gebuchte Geschwindigkeit|Speedtest.net Link
95,11 Mb/s|5,07 Mb/s|5 ms|guss (aktuell)|Kabel-BW|100 down / 5.0 up (Mb/s)|
Link

105,21 Mb/s|7,40 Mb/s|15 ms|guss (bis Mai 2013)|UPC Cablecom|100 down / 7.5 up (Mb/s)|
Link

30,29 Mb/s|11,52 Mb/s|35 ms|guss (Elternhaus)|Telekom LTE|Läuft zwar auf mich, aber keine Ahnung.|
Link


----------



## K3n$! (19. August 2013)

guss schrieb:


> LTE gibt es ja noch gar nicht. Beim Upload ist das nicht zu verachten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So, hab dich nun gleich dreimal in die Liste aufgenommen. Wäre nun noch gut zu wissen, welche Geschwindigkeit du bei LTE gebucht hast.
Ich tippe spontan auf 50 Mb/s.


----------



## guss (20. August 2013)

Danke. Gerade noch mal im Telekom Kundencenter eingeloggt. Gestern war ich zu blind: 30 GB Datenvolumen, maximal 100 Mbit/s im Download.


----------



## M3talGuy (20. August 2013)

Am Arbeitsplatz 



 Download | Upload | Ping | Forenname | Anbieter | Gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
80,96 mb/s | 62,37 mb/s | 16ms | M3talGuy | EWE-Tel | k.A. | 
Link


----------



## RAMTrinity (20. August 2013)

1,6 mb/sek


----------



## K3n$! (20. August 2013)

guss schrieb:


> Danke. Gerade noch mal im Telekom Kundencenter eingeloggt. Gestern war ich zu blind: 30 GB Datenvolumen, maximal 100 Mbit/s im Download.


 
Danke, habs ergänzt 



M3talGuy schrieb:


> Am Arbeitsplatz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hab dein Ergebnis der Fairness halber in die zweite Kategorie eingetragen. Weißt du zufällig, was ihr da für einen Tarif habt ?
Ich habe auf der EWE Seite unter Geschäftskunden nur SDSL Leitungen bis 10 Mb/s gefunden. Das hier sind ja min. 80 Mb/s bis 100 Mb/s symmetrisch.



RAMTrinity schrieb:


> 1,6 mb/sek


 
Hey, ich kann gern dein Ergebnis mit eintragen. Es sollen ja nicht nur die schnellsten Leitungen gemessen werden. 
Dann bist du eben 1. von hinten  Dazu bräuchte ich dann aber noch mehr Daten, so wie es die anderen auch getan haben


----------



## Oldschool-Gamer (27. August 2013)

Download : 1.89Mbit
Upload : 0,36Mbit
Ping : 57ms
Anbieter : Deutsche Telekom
Gebuchte Geschwindigkeit : 2,3Mbit


Speedtest: http://www.speedtest.net/result/2926804740.png



DSL-2000


----------



## K3n$! (29. August 2013)

Oldschool-Gamer schrieb:


> Download : 1.89Mbit
> Upload : 0,36Mbit
> Ping : 57ms
> Anbieter : Deutsche Telekom
> ...


 

Hab's aufgenommen. Allerdings fand ich die gebuchte Geschwindigkeit merkwürdig. 
Du hast den Download einer 2k Leitung und den Upload einer 3k Leitung.


----------



## matty2580 (29. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist nur ein Spaßpost mit meinem aktuellen mobile Internet. ^^
Vielleicht kommt ja einmal eine Liste mit dem schlechtesten Anschlüssen dazu?


----------



## K3n$! (29. August 2013)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt ja einmal eine Liste mit dem schlechtesten Anschlüssen dazu?


 
Das wäre in der Tat eine Überlegung Wert. Ist nur die Frage, wie hoch dort die Beteiligung wäre.


----------



## z0Kng (4. September 2013)

Download : 98,19Mbit
Upload : 4,89Mbit
Ping : 12ms
Anbieter : KabelBW
Gebuchte Geschwindigkeit : 100Mbit


----------



## K3n$! (4. September 2013)

z0Kng schrieb:


> Download : 98,19Mbit
> Upload : 4,89Mbit
> Ping : 12ms
> Anbieter : KabelBW
> Gebuchte Geschwindigkeit : 100Mbit


 
Der erste, der 3 Links postet


----------



## Blu-Fire (7. September 2013)

Download: *632.02 Mbit/s*
Upload: *226.45 Mbit/s*
Ping: *2ms*
Forenname: Blu-Fire
Anbieter: WH-Netz Uni Stuttgart
Gebuchte Geschwindigkeit: Gigabit
Speedtest.net Link:Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## cdo (11. September 2013)

Download   | Upload   | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte  Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link (Privater Anschluss)
98,46 Mb/s | 9,99 Mb/s | 10 ms | cdo | UPC BROADBAND GMBH | 100Mb/s Down / 10Mb/s Up | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Result  

Anschluss ist privat (keine Stand- /Uni- oder Firmenleitung)


----------



## Himmelskrieger (14. September 2013)

21,12 MB/s | 8,06 MB/s | 29 ms | Himmelskrieger | Deutsche Telekom | 50MB/s VDSL 50 | Speedtest.net Link

-Telekom Router sind echt langsam im Wlan, über Lan gibt es etwa +60% mehr .


----------



## K3n$! (14. September 2013)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> 21,12 MB/s | 8,06 MB/s | 29 ms | Himmelskrieger | Deutsche Telekom | 50MB/s VDSL 50 | Speedtest.net Link
> 
> -Telekom Router sind echt langsam im Wlan, über Lan gibt es etwa +60% mehr .


 
Hey, 
dann wäre es super, wenn du nochmal per LAN testen könntest. Da der Test ja auch für potentielle Kunden gedacht ist, 
wäre es da gut, wenn das Ergebnis nicht so durch das WLAN verfälscht wäre


----------



## danomat (14. September 2013)

Ich glaub eher nicht dass der speedverlust vom router kommt. Welches modell hast du?


----------



## K3n$! (14. September 2013)

Doch, das kann schon sein. Das Ergebnis sah bei meinem Speedport W722v damals via WLAN auch so aus.


----------



## danomat (14. September 2013)

Also ich hab bei meinem 723 mitn handy auch nur 21mbit aber mit jedem wlan stick über 180mbit


----------



## Nils_93 (22. September 2013)

Down: 45.90 Mbps
Up: 8.47 Mbps
Ping: 33 Ms
ISP: Telekom / VDSL 25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles per WLAN mit einem alten 2008`er MacBook.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## danomat (22. September 2013)

Nils? Vdsl 50 oder ham die dich zu deinem glück falsch geschalten?


----------



## xCiRE007x (22. September 2013)

Down: 1.44 Mbps
Up:     0.18 Mbps
Ping:   73 ms

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


fetzig wa.. da zahlt man 6k für weils nichts niedrigeres gibt.. Drecks telekom


----------



## Nils_93 (22. September 2013)

danomat schrieb:


> Nils? Vdsl 50 oder ham die dich zu deinem glück falsch geschalten?


 
Nee nee, war kein Verschreiber - deren Dummheit ist mein Glück! Und das seit bereits 21 Monaten. 
Bugs, Fehler und Glitches FTW


----------



## K3n$! (22. September 2013)

@Nils_93: Füge bitte noch den direkten Link zu speedtest.net an.


----------



## Nils_93 (22. September 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> @Nils_93: Füge bitte noch den direkten Link zu speedtest.net an.


 
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## K3n$! (22. September 2013)

@Nils_93: Danke, habs mit reingenommen. Allerdings habe ich den Tarif als 50 Mb/s beschrieben, da es hier eigentlich eher um das geschaltene Profil geht. 
Die User möchten ja gern gucken, inwiefern die geschaltenen Leitungen vom gebuchten abweichen


----------



## Uziflator (23. September 2013)

Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link

47,53 Mb/s | 9,46 Mb/s | 15 ms | Uziflator | 1&1 | VDSL 50 | 
Link


----------



## Nils_93 (23. September 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> @Nils_93: Danke, habs mit reingenommen. Allerdings habe ich den Tarif als 50 Mb/s beschrieben, da es hier eigentlich eher um das geschaltene Profil geht.
> Die User möchten ja gern gucken, inwiefern die geschaltenen Leitungen vom gebuchten abweichen


 
Alles klar, danke!


----------



## K3n$! (23. September 2013)

@Uziflator: Kannst du bitte mal einen Screenshot von der Fritzbox-Oberfläche posten, speziell Reiter "Internet > DSL-Informationen > DSL".
Mich wundert gerade, warum dein Ping so niedrig ist und meiner nicht  
> Ich bin auch bei 1und1 mit VDSL50, aber hier ist der Ping um min. 10ms höher. 

Ergebnis editier ich nachher rein.


----------



## Uziflator (23. September 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> @Uziflator: Kannst du bitte mal einen Screenshot von der Fritzbox-Oberfläche posten, speziell Reiter "Internet > DSL-Informationen > DSL".
> Mich wundert gerade, warum dein Ping so niedrig ist und meiner nicht
> > Ich bin auch bei 1und1 mit VDSL50, aber hier ist der Ping um min. 10ms höher.
> 
> Ergebnis editier ich nachher rein.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K3n$! (23. September 2013)

Danke 
Meine Werte sind sogar leicht besser und trotzdem ist mein Ping immer deutlich über 25ms


----------



## danomat (23. September 2013)

Standort evtl ausschlaggebend?


----------



## K3n$! (23. September 2013)

Wahrscheinlich, aber bei den BF3 Servern liegt der Ping auch bei min. 25ms. 
Gibt wohl wenig Server im Osten


----------



## robbe (23. September 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich, aber bei den BF3 Servern liegt der Ping auch bei min. 25ms.
> Gibt wohl wenig Server im Osten


 
Das ist glaube tatsächlich so. Allerdings hat ich auch in Leipzig immer nen ziemlich guten Ping zu zu westlichen Servern.


----------



## K3n$! (23. September 2013)

Ich habe sowohl in Berlin als auch in Dresden den nahezu gleichen Ping (beides VDSL Leitungen via Telekom).
Den Unterschied zwischen 15ms und 25ms werde ich wohl nie merken, aber es sieht einfach besser aus


----------



## Zeus18 (29. September 2013)

Vodafone Kunde. 



• Ist das viel oder wenig`?


----------



## K3n$! (29. September 2013)

Eher wenig. Wenn ich dich aufnehmen soll, wäre es gut zu wissen, welche Bandbreite du gebucht hast / geschaltet wurde.


----------



## WestEnd (29. September 2013)

Download: 12.61 Mbps
Upload: 0.95 Mbps
Ping: 49ms
ForenName: WestEnd
Breitbandanbieter: Vodafuck
Gebuchte Geschwindigkeit: DSL 16k
Speedtest.net Link: Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## Zeus18 (30. September 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Eher wenig. Wenn ich dich aufnehmen soll, wäre es gut zu wissen, welche Bandbreite du gebucht hast / geschaltet wurde.


 
DSL 6000 Vodafone.


----------



## .DeluXer (30. September 2013)

Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName |Breitbandanbieter| 1 | Speedtest.net Link

924,12 Mb/s | 931,05 Mb/s | 32 ms | DeluXer | TU-Dresden | Gigabyte Ethernet | 
Link
Muss mal später mit einem Cat6 Kabel und mit einer LWL-Netzwerkkarte probieren.


----------



## K3n$! (30. September 2013)

@WestEnd, Zeus18: Ich editier euch später rein 

@.DeluXer: Wo bist du da reingegangen ?


----------



## .DeluXer (30. September 2013)

Ich sitze hier im Büro im ZIH , also direkt an der Quelle


----------



## K3n$! (30. September 2013)

Dann heb' mal bitte die Volumenbegrenzung für die Wohnheime auf


----------



## .DeluXer (30. September 2013)

Hab mit dem Anschluss zu den Wohnheimen zwar nichts zu tun , aber wenn du den VPN der TU  benutzt könnte es sein das er nicht angerechnet wird , da Verbindungen zu Uni nicht gezählt wird.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. September 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> @WestEnd, Zeus18: Ich editier euch später rein
> 
> @.DeluXer: Wo bist du da reingegangen ?


 
LOL, was soll das heißen`?


----------



## K3n$! (30. September 2013)

@Zeus18: Das soll bedeuten, dass ich den Startpost mit euren Ergebnissen erst nachher editieren werde 

@.DeLuXer: Das funktioniert leider nicht mehr, zumindest die ganz normale Adresse/IP steht auch auf der Liste zur Berechnung des Traffics 
Weißt du zufällig, warum der Ping eigentlich so "schlecht" ist? Ich mein, bei der Leistung sollte das doch immer im einstelligen Bereich bleiben


----------



## Zeus18 (30. September 2013)

Ahh alles klar, ok.


----------



## .DeluXer (30. September 2013)

@K3n$!

Einige Wohnheime sind doch mit Richtfunk an das Rechenzentrum angeschlossen soweit ich weiß, ansonsten k.A


----------



## K3n$! (30. September 2013)

Die Wundtstr. nicht. Aber ich hatte mir ohnehin schon einen VDSL Anschluss besorgt. Die 7 GB pro Woche waren mir da einfach zu wenig.
Mittlerweile hat man das Limit ja auf 14GB angehoben, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Dustin91 (30. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K3n$! (30. September 2013)

@Zeus18: Häng bitte noch den Link zu speedtest.net an.

@Dustin91: Hau mal noch ein paar Daten zum Anschluss rein


----------



## Zeus18 (30. September 2013)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/3002246142.png


----------



## K3n$! (30. September 2013)

Danke, hab dich in die Liste aufgenommen 
Fehlen nur noch von Dustin91 die Info's zur Leitung.


----------



## Dustin91 (30. September 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Danke, hab dich in die Liste aufgenommen
> Fehlen nur noch von Dustin91 die Info's zur Leitung.


 
Sorry, hab keine 
Bin heute eingezogen und habe keinerlei Info über den vorhandenen Anschluss...


----------



## K3n$! (30. September 2013)

Dann find' das mal raus, zumindest welche mögliche Bandbreite ihr habt und dann editier ich dich rein


----------



## .DeluXer (1. Oktober 2013)

Sehe ich das eigentlich richtig das es noch kein Mainboard mit 10G-Base-T gibt ? Verwundert mich ehrlich gesagt schon ein bisschen.

Ist jemand hier bei bei der HL Komm bzw an.de ? Würde mich schon interessieren wie da die Werte aussehen.
an! Internet, Telefon, Fernsehen. Für Leipzig aus Leipzig.: Option 1000


----------



## xCiRE007x (2. Oktober 2013)

Überall letzter  Yuppie . ausser beim Ping.. da muss ich mit Coldhardt noch mal reden


----------



## K3n$! (2. Oktober 2013)

Irgendwer muss ja das Schlusslicht bilden


----------



## xCiRE007x (2. Oktober 2013)

Jap     Naja nächstes Frühjahr ist Umzug und wie es ausschaut auch ein Anbieterwechsel.. Mal sehen was es bringt ^^


----------



## TerrorMango (2. Oktober 2013)

Oh Mann, so ne 16k Leitung wär schon schön, aber in Österreich am Land gibts nur HSPDA und das ist furchtbar. 
A1 fixt das DSL pls.


----------



## FuuuNick (2. Oktober 2013)

Download: 64.08 Mbps
Upload: 2.57 Mbps
Ping: 10 ms
Anbieter: Telecolumbus
Gebuchte Geschwindigkeit: Kabel 64K
Speedtest: http://www.speedtest.net/result/3006445086.png
Sonstiges: Eigentlich sollte ich 3 Mbps Up kriegen, aber an sich bin ich ja auch zufrieden. ^^ Vielleicht ruf ich aber trotzdem irgendwann mal dort an.


----------



## .DeluXer (2. Oktober 2013)

Also ich hab ja auch Telecolumbus und da sieht es öfters schon mal so aus ( bei gebuchter 128er ) : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin wohl auch recht weit hinten 

2.98Mbps | 0.33Mbps | 65 | 1000Foxi | Deutsche Drosselkom  | 6K aber nur 3 kommen an wegen Dorfleitung^^ | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## robbe (3. Oktober 2013)

.DeluXer schrieb:


> Sehe ich das eigentlich richtig das es noch kein Mainboard mit 10G-Base-T gibt ? Verwundert mich ehrlich gesagt schon ein bisschen.
> 
> Ist jemand hier bei bei der HL Komm bzw an.de ? Würde mich schon interessieren wie da die Werte aussehen.
> an! Internet, Telefon, Fernsehen. Für Leipzig aus Leipzig.: Option 1000



War zwei Jahr dort, hatte aber nur die 100er Leitung. Die 500er und 1000er kann man nur per FTTH bekommen. Da sich im ausgebauten Gebiet überwiegend restaurierte Altbauten befinden, erlauben nur die allerwenigsten Eigentümer eine Verlegung der Glasfaser bis in die Wohnungen. Also sind die Häuser fast ausschließlich "nur" per FTTB angebunden.


----------



## K3n$! (3. Oktober 2013)

Schön, dass auch mal jemand seine Ergebnisse mit einer Telecolumbus Leitung zeigt 
Bei mir ist der Anbieter z.B. auch verfügbar (bis 128 Mb/s).

Aber ich habe da irgendwie bedenken, ob der auch die Leistung liefern kann.


----------



## .DeluXer (3. Oktober 2013)

Liefern kann das Telecolumbus eigentlich , aber in letzter Zeit ist es zu Stoßzeiten ziemlich langsam.


----------



## K3n$! (3. Oktober 2013)

Okay. Aber vielleicht ist das auch regionsbedingt. 
Mich würde ja mal der Ping bei dir im "Normalfall" interessieren. 

Ich hab da schon ganz Unterschiedliches gehört.


----------



## Dragon AMD (3. Oktober 2013)

Kabel deutschland
Download 46502 kbit/s- 5813 kbit/s
Upload 1615kbit/s-202kbit/s
Ping 29 ms


Mfg


----------



## Manu98 (3. Oktober 2013)

Na dann, 

Mit meiner Dorfleitung bin ich wohl auch eher hinten dran. 
6k von der Telekom:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FuuuNick (3. Oktober 2013)

Hey,

also es ist wirklich so, wenn man in Telecolumbus Foren so rumliest ist das öfters kritisch, allerdings hatte ich jetzt nicht soo große Probleme.
Einziges Ding, ich werde jetzt sehen müssen, wie ich von WLAN auf LAN wechsel, da ich im WLAN nur 1/4 meiner Bandbreite beziehen kann, im LAN die ganze - das ist aber vermutlich nur das Problem meiner Lage.
Die Pings sind dank der Kabelleitung schon recht tief, also mein höchstes Ergebnis mit WLAN war in letzter Zeit 27 (speedtest.net), im LAN 18 - normalerweise sind die Pings im W/LAN zwischen 10 und 20.


----------



## K3n$! (3. Oktober 2013)

@Dragon AMD und Manu98: Bitte der Anleitung 1. Post folgen, also bitte mit Link zu Speedtest.net und die Angabe zu gebuchter Geschwindigkeit anfügen. Danke.

@FuuuNick: Ich finde es auch schade, dass Kabeldeutschland den Laden nicht übernehmen durfte. Dann wäre das evtl. eine Option gewesen.


----------



## .DeluXer (4. Oktober 2013)

@K3n$! 

schau mal hier: Ping- / Speedtest - Seite 110 - Telefon und Internet - KKCommunity
Wenn nicht gerade eine Störung vorliegt sind die Pings eig ganz i.O.


----------



## edge1984 (5. Oktober 2013)

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results



 Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
12,71 Mb/s | 0,82 Mb/s | 56 ms | edge1984 | O2  | Alice DSL Light Flat | 
Link


----------



## K3n$! (12. Oktober 2013)

So, Ergebnisse sind wieder aktuell.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Oktober 2013)

Kann es sein, dass die Liste nicht ganz so repräsentativ für die Internetanschlüsse in Deutschland ist?  Ich vermute mal, das der "gewöhnliche deutsche Internetanschluss" eher so um die 16 Mbit/s liegt.


----------



## danomat (13. Oktober 2013)

Da geb ich dir recht, da
1. sich die ganzen dsl lite leute sich nicht die mühe machen hier "bewundert" zu werden und
2. sich diejenigen auch mit sicherheit weniger im internet aufhalten. 

So kenn ich das aus meinen dörfern in der umgebung. Die meisten jüngeren spielen meist auf konsolen da denen das netz schlichtweg zu langsam für die ganzen pc anwendungen is umd youtube und co schneller mit dem smartphone zu erreichen ist


----------



## K3n$! (13. Oktober 2013)

@TheBadFrag: Da hast du wohl recht. Ich hatte irgendwann auch mal den Titel geändert (in meiner Signatur ist noch der alte drin), 
in der Hoffnung, dass sich mehr "normale" Leute angesprochen fühlen. Mir wärs gerade recht, wenn mehr Ergebnisse mit <16Mb/s-Anschlüssen
drin stehen würden.


----------



## keinnick (13. Oktober 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Mir wärs gerade recht, wenn mehr Ergebnisse mit <16Mb/s-Anschlüssen
> drin stehen würden.



Ich würde aber nur ungern meinen Platz auf den hintersten Rängen abgeben


----------



## 1000Foxi (13. Oktober 2013)

Also ich bin ja schon drin. 
Mit 3k macht Internet aber auch nicht wirklich Spaß. 
Das blöde ist, 8 Häuser weiter ist 50k Kabel.  
Und ich denke ich verbrauche alleine mehr Volumen als das ganze Dorf zusammen, das ist so unfair :/


----------



## Manu98 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ja diese bambusleitungen gehen einem sowas von auf den Sack. Aber wenn man es nicht anders gewöhnt ist, dann ist es garnicht so schlimm. 
Ich kann bei meinen 360kb /sek gerade so kein YouTube in hd anschauen. Wenn ich direkt neben dem Router sitze geht's Grad so
Aber in meinem zimmer muss es alle 10-20 Sec nachladen. Aber vlt kann man ja mit einem wlan Stick mit Antenne noch mehr rausholen als mit dem internen Empfänger des Laptops. 
Was meint ihr?


----------



## K3n$! (13. Oktober 2013)

Nimm doch einfach ein Kabel


----------



## Manu98 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ja das ist das Problem. In meinem zimmer gibt es keinen lan Anschluss und Kabel kann ich auch nicht einfach so die Treppe hoch legen und dann in mein Zimmer. Dlan hab ich auch schon in Erwägung gezogen aber hab gelesen dass die latenz-Zeiten schlechter sind. Und ich hab ja eh schon nen ping von 50-60 ms zu Google.


----------



## K3n$! (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube, die Verzögerungen sind mittlerweile minimal. 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal diese hier ausprobieren und bei nicht gefallen/schlechtem Ping wieder zurückschicken:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00840W5S8

Damit solltest du dann sicherlich besser fahren als mit WLAN.


----------



## Manu98 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ok, Schaut gut aus.
Hab gedacht da kommt jetzt wieder so ein teil für 100 euronen  
Gibt es auch eine kleinere Variante, da ich niemals 500 mbit brauchen werde?


----------



## K3n$! (13. Oktober 2013)

Die 500 Mb/s sind nur Theorie. Ich selbst habe PowerLAN noch nie verwendet, 
aber viele berichten, dass die netto-Datenrate deutlich geringer ist. Ich denke, 
viel günstiger bei 2 Adaptern wirst du kommen.


----------



## Manu98 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ok aber das ist ja eh schon sehr günstig, wenn es dann auch einen Zweck hat. Ich bestelle das dann einfach und nehme gleich noch so einen wlan Stick mit und die bessere Lösung wird dann behalten.


----------



## K3n$! (13. Oktober 2013)

Das hört sich vernünftig an.


----------



## Manu98 (13. Oktober 2013)

Haja! 
Ich will ja gut vorbereitet sein wenn in 2 Monaten der erste eigen pc ins Haus kommt. 
Dann kann gemütlich gezockt werden. Bin halt eher so einer, der sich vorher viel Gedanken macht das man wenn es soweit ist wenig Probleme bekommt.


----------



## xCiRE007x (14. Oktober 2013)

Wieder News vom Schlusslicht .. Ich glaube hier ist gerade Apokalypse .. 5 Minuten um die Hauptseite zu Laden und dann noch der speedtest genau so lange .. Puh 

Dafür die Resultate 

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

Down: 0.35 Mb/s
Up: 0.05 Mb/s
Ping: 405 ms

Grüße


----------



## K3n$! (14. Oktober 2013)

Welche Geschwindigkeit hast du gebucht?


----------



## xCiRE007x (14. Oktober 2013)

Weiterhin die 6k bei der Telekom.. (Frage mich ja auch wie die 6k durch die 2k leitung hier jagen wollen.. aber nein 2k tarife gibts ja nicht -.-) 

Bin nun über mobiles Netz da.. mal sehen ob es sich bald einpegelt.. wollte ja noch aufn teamspeak


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Oktober 2013)

Da würd ich aber mal bei der Terrorkom anrufen. Selbst über ne halb verfaulte unisolierte Leitung von 1900 sollte es DSL 6k schaffen. Da kann ja irgendwas nicht stimmen.


----------



## xCiRE007x (14. Oktober 2013)

Das witzige ist ja auf der anderen Ecke des 13000 Seelen Dorfs ist ja schon VDSL (2) verfügbar -.-

Aber über DNS.net

Edit: es geht wieder halbwegs .. Zumindest aufm Handy über WLAN mal sehen wie es am Rechner ist


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. Oktober 2013)

Über ne Leitung von 1900 soll es 6k geben? 
Also ich hab hier auch nur 3k obwohl ich 6k gebucht hab, und klein ist es nicht. 
Das blöde ist, ein SACKGASSENDORF hier in der Nähe hat 16k -.-


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Oktober 2013)

Grade in älteren Häusern ist das Telefonnetz so derbe schlecht mit oxidierten Kontaktstellen, lausig verlegten Leitungen und vielem mehr, dass man mal das Modem und Splitter mit 1m Kabel direkt an den Telefonanschluss klemmen sollte.(natürlich im beisein eines Terrorkommitarbeiters, da der Anschluss und die Dose ja eigentum der Terrorkom ist) Ist es dann besser, sollte vielleicht mal das Leitungsnetz im Haus in Ordnung gebracht werden.

Das Gleiche gilt für die Koax Verkabelung im Haus. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie oft sich Leute schon beim Internetanbieter beschwert haben, obwohl die Hausverkabelung schuld ist.


----------



## 1000Foxi (14. Oktober 2013)

Das wird demnächst mal überprüft


----------



## unze (14. Oktober 2013)

Download: 798.47Mb/s
Upload: 858.51Mb/s
Ping: 0ms
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

Rechenzentrum - 1GBit 

Daheim (Telekom VDSL 50MBit)
Download: 47.12Mb/s
Upload: 9.45Mb/s
Ping: 17ms
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## K3n$! (17. Oktober 2013)

Thread ist wieder aktuell!


----------



## noctum (22. Oktober 2013)

Firma:
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

*Download*

38.62Mb/s


*Upload*

63.50Mb/s


*Ping*

10 ms

*Rating*

5/5 Stars

*Device*



*CARRIER*

4/5 Stars
NACAMAR GMBH

*Server*

FRANKFURT

edit: ich raff das mit der Formatierung nicht


----------



## K3n$! (22. Oktober 2013)

> edit: ich raff das mit der Formatierung nicht



Die Formatierung ist auch eigentlich egal 
Wichtig ist mir nur, dass ihr mir schreibt, welchen Anbieter und welche Geschwindigkeit ihr gebucht habt. 
Den Rest entnehme ich aus dem Link zu speedtest.net.

> Hier also bitte noch die gebuchte Geschwindigkeit herausfinden, wenn möglich.


----------



## Lify (25. Oktober 2013)

52.21 Mb/s | 2.48 Mb/s | 15 ms | Lify | Unitymedia | 50 k-Leitung | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## K3n$! (28. Oktober 2013)

Lify schrieb:


> 52.21 Mb/s | 2.48 Mb/s | 15 ms | Lify | Unitymedia | 50 k-Leitung | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


 

Bist drin


----------



## addicTix (29. Oktober 2013)

94.92 MBit/s | 6.24 MBit/s | 16ms | Weezer | Kabel Deutschland | 100 Mbit/s | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## Lowpinger (29. Oktober 2013)

118.37 Mbit/s | 5.4 Mbit/s | 14ms | Lowpinger | Deutsche Telekabel | 120Mbit/s | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## K3n$! (29. Oktober 2013)

Weezer schrieb:


> 94.92 MBit/s | 6.24 MBit/s | 16ms | Weezer | Kabel Deutschland | 100 Mbit/s | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


 


Lowpinger schrieb:


> 118.37 Mbit/s | 5.4 Mbit/s | 14ms | Lowpinger | Deutsche Telekabel | 120Mbit/s | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


 

Und ihr seid auch dabei, #39 und #40


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Oktober 2013)

Juhu ich bin ja immernoch auf dem Treppchen.

Kann doch garnicht sein, dass sonst niemand im Forum 150 Mbit/s gebucht hat.


----------



## addicTix (30. Oktober 2013)

Update:


99.97 MBit/s | 6.25 MBit/s | 10ms | Weezer | Kabel Deutschland | 100 Mbit/s | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## michaslevin (30. Oktober 2013)

Download 48,14 Mbps | Upload  9,49 Mbps| Ping   24 ms| ForenName  Michaslevin| Breitbandanbieter  O2| gebuchte Geschwindigkeit  50 Mbps| http://www.speedtest.net/result/3068230628.png


----------



## michaslevin (31. Oktober 2013)

Download 48,06 Mbps | Upload  9,61 Mbps| Ping   15 ms| ForenName  Michaslevin| Breitbandanbieter  O2| gebuchte Geschwindigkeit  50 Mbps|Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## K3n$! (31. Oktober 2013)

@Weezer, michaslevin: Wenn ihr eure Ergebnisse mit mehreren Tests belegen wollt, dann postet das bitte gleich beim ersten Beitrag, 
denn das macht mir ganz schön Arbeit, jeden Tag die Ergebnisse zu aktualisieren.


----------



## michaslevin (31. Oktober 2013)

ok mach mich


----------



## mds51 (4. November 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link

47,70 Mb/s | 7,90 Mb/s | 11 ms | mds51 | Deutsche Telekom | 50 Mbit/s | 
Link1
Link2
Update Download


----------



## rackcity (4. November 2013)

12.52mbits | 0.96mbits | 19ms | rackcity | Telekom Deutschland | 16.000 Gebucht | http://www.speedtest.net/result/3077366618.png


----------



## mrfloppy (4. November 2013)

mal ehrlich, der test ist für die katz und warscheinlich bei vielen ohne aussagekraft

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3079121189http://www.speedtest.net/result/3079121189.png

ich habe eine 18M leitung bei Netcologne, synchron ist die fritzbox mit 22075. dazu passt der speedtest nicht wirklich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie man sieht sehr unzuverlässig der speedtest


----------



## K3n$! (4. November 2013)

Hmm komisch, ich habe bisher immer sehr genaue Angaben bekommen.
Die anderen sind scheinbar auch recht zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis, hat sich zumindest noch keiner beschwert.

Bei deiner super Leitung kommen die Server vielleicht nicht richtig hinterher


----------



## mrfloppy (5. November 2013)

Naja aus 18 mach streckenweise 35?  Aber schön  wäre es


----------



## Thallassa (7. November 2013)

Mit neuer Leitung.
119.97 mbits | 5.73 mbits | 8ms | Thallassa | Cablesurf.de | 120 000 gebucht | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

Sehr akkurates und schönes Ergebnis - und das um 10 uhr abends.


----------



## Valnesh (8. November 2013)

36,86 Mb/s | 5,33 Mb/s | 17 ms | Valnesh | EWE-Tel | 35 Mbit/s | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

Leitungskapazität laut Fritz!Box 103k da würde noch einiges mehr gehen


----------



## .DeluXer (12. November 2013)

Also laut meiner Erfahrung machen die meisten Speedtest Server ab 300 Mb/s nicht mehr mit , Ausnahmen sind die Server großer Anbieter wie T-Mobile/Vodafone gewesen.


----------



## K3n$! (12. November 2013)

.DeluXer schrieb:


> Also laut meiner Erfahrung machen die meisten Speedtest Server ab 300 Mb/s nicht mehr mit , Ausnahmen sind die Server großer Anbieter wie T-Mobile/Vodafone gewesen.


 
Ich warte ja immer noch auf Test via Glasfaser von dir


----------



## Nils_93 (13. November 2013)

99.06 Mb/s | 6.07 Mb/s | 16 ms | Nils_93 | Kabel Deutschland | 100 Mbit/s | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

Ich denke mal der Wechsel hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (21. November 2013)

93,47Mb/s | 5,21Mb/s | 4ms | Kannibalenleiche | wilhelm.tel | 100Mb/s | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

Bald zieh ich um, mal sehen wie dann die Leitung ist


----------



## K3n$! (23. November 2013)

Startposts sind wieder aktuell !


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Dezember 2013)

6,00Mb/s | 0,65Mb/s | 21ms | _chiller_ | 1&1 (Telekom?) | 16Mb/s | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

Wie in der Steinzeit, laut 1&1 soll effektiv DSL7500 hier ankommen


----------



## K3n$! (2. Dezember 2013)

@_chiller_: Weißt du, ob dir ein 16Mb/s oder ein 6Mb/s Anschluss geschaltet wurde?


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Dezember 2013)

Laut Vertrag hab ich einen 16k Anschluss bestellt, aber was da hinter der Steckdose steckt kann ich auch nicht sehen.


----------



## K3n$! (2. Dezember 2013)

Das steht auch öfter im Router drin, welche Profile geschaltet wurden. 
Wäre für andere Nutzer interessant, wenn sie gucken möchten, was "möglich" ist bzw. wie zuverlässig die Angaben sind.

Wenn die Telekom z.B. sagt, wir schalten dir 16k und es kommen nur 6k an, dann ist das nicht so dolle.
Wenn die Telekom aber sagt, wir schalten dir von vorn herein nur 6k und die kommen dann auch komplett an, 
dann ist das wiederum "sehr gut"/zuverlässig, auch wenn man gern die 16k hätte.

Im Endeffekt ist es sowieso nur ein Eintrag in Klammern dahinter


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. Dezember 2013)

Kann mir wer erklären wieso mein Router 3,5k anzeigt, aber ich im effektiven Speedtest nie mehr als 3,1k hab?


----------



## K3n$! (2. Dezember 2013)

Bandbreiten-Rechner

Das liegt daran, dass dort noch durch Protokoll-Overhead, etc. paar Datenpakete "verloren" gehen.
Mit dem Link kannst du ausrechnen, was dann rein rechnerisch möglich wäre.


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Dezember 2013)

Nun ja, hab mal kurz in meine Fritz-Box reingeschaut und dieses Diagramm entdeckt. Theoretisch wäre also knapp 7k drin, toll ist das natürlich nicht aber gedrosselt sieht das jetzt auch nicht aus.


----------



## K3n$! (2. Dezember 2013)

Kannst du vielleicht noch einen Screen vom Reiter "DSL" machen?


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Dezember 2013)

Bitte schön. Allerdings versteh ich da nur noch Bahnhof


----------



## K3n$! (2. Dezember 2013)

Also die Leitungskapazität besagt, dass theoretisch bis zu 12,5Mb/s drin wäre, dir aber aktuell nur 6,9Mb/s bzw. reale 6Mb/s geschalten wurden. 
Daher setze ich bei deinem Ergebnis das noch mit in Klammern.


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. Dezember 2013)

Eyy!
Da steht bei mir an Kapazität knapp 7k!
Wir haben 6k gebucht!
Was soll denn das?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K3n$! (2. Dezember 2013)

Da solltet ihr mal mit eurem Anbieter sprechen. Die Leitung wird künstlich vom DSLAM begrenzt.


----------



## 1000Foxi (2. Dezember 2013)

Kann das irgendwie an der Leitung liegen oder so? 
Oder ist der Wert direkt am Eingang hier im Haus gemessen? 
Will da nicht wie ein Vollidiot ankommen


----------



## K3n$! (2. Dezember 2013)

Die Leitungskapazität wird von der Box anhand der Dämpfung berechnet und die restlichen Werte werden gemessen (glaube ich zumindest).
Ruf einfach an und sag, dass deine Box anzeigt, dass mehr möglich wäre. Deine Dämpfung ist auch relativ niedrig, weshalb es mich sowieso
wundert, warum du nur so wenig Bandbreite abbekommst.


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Dezember 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Also die Leitungskapazität besagt, dass theoretisch bis zu 12,5Mb/s drin wäre, dir aber aktuell nur 6,9Mb/s bzw. reale 6Mb/s geschalten wurden.
> Daher setze ich bei deinem Ergebnis das noch mit in Klammern.


 
Das sind immerhin ungefähr 50% die mir fehlen Oo Woran könnte sowas liegen, an 1und1 oder an einer maroden Leitung? ^^


----------



## K3n$! (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich schätze mal, dass das an der Telekom liegt und euch einfach eine 6k Leitung geschaltet wurde.
Es heißt ja auch nicht, dass du auch 12,5Mb/s erreichen kannst. Das ist nur Theorie.


----------



## Horilein (2. Dezember 2013)

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

Alles schick.


----------



## 1000Foxi (3. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt haben wir uns beschwert und die meinten wir hätten nur einen 3k Vertrag. 
Jetzt geht es garnicht mehr. 
Die meinten aber theoretisch wären 16k für nen Euro drin. 
Mein Vater meint aber wenn die so weiter machen dann geht er weg von denen


----------



## Polyethylen (5. Dezember 2013)

Für den Upload danke ich Annex J 
Rein theoretisch habe ich ja Fullsync mit 17.693 kBit/s down und 2731 kibt/s up... Dummer Overhead 

14,84 Mb/s | 2,21 Mb/s | 10 ms | Polyethylen | Deutsche Telekom | 16 Mb/s | Link


----------



## _chiller_ (6. Dezember 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, dass das an der Telekom liegt und euch einfach eine 6k Leitung geschaltet wurde.
> Es heißt ja auch nicht, dass du auch 12,5Mb/s erreichen kannst. Das ist nur Theorie.


 
Ich habe mittlerweile den Wechsel zu Kabel Deutschland eingeleitet, dort bekomme ich 100Mbit geliefert und habe letztendlich sogar noch einen günstigeren Tarif. Vielen Dank daher für die Beratung, es wird mal Zeit fürs 21Jahrhundert was meine Internetverbindung angeht


----------



## K3n$! (6. Dezember 2013)

Das ist wohl die beste Variante


----------



## RushoR (7. Dezember 2013)

99,37 mbits | 4,89 mbits | 16ms | RushoR | Unitymedia | 3Play 100 |http://www.speedtest.net/result/3150721899.png


----------



## -H1N1- (11. Dezember 2013)

91,8 Mbps | 50,7 Mbps | 15ms | -H1N1- |M-Net | 100 | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## Arya (11. Dezember 2013)

*_chiller_* 
  Das ist bei mir ähnlich wir haben sogar 1,5 Megabyte in der Sekunde mit einem 2x gelöteten kabel vom dsl eingang zur tan dose geht...
Nur ein Telekom router kann sowas... NICHT 

Ist ein mist teil, noch nicht einmal 24 Stunden ohne eine unterbrechung wenn alle im netz sind 


12,87 Mbps| 0,91 Mbps | 13ms| Colonge| Telekom | analog 16K | http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3158577680


----------



## K3n$! (11. Dezember 2013)

Startpost aktualisiert!

@-H1N1-: Ist das ein Tarif, den auch Privatkunden buchen können? Ich habe bei M-Net keinen Tarif gefunden, bei dem man 100/*5*0 Mb/s bekommt. 
Vielleicht hast du ja mal einen Link dazu


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mich verbessert 
Denn mein Ping ist deutlich besser geworden, keine Ahnung wieso 
Bald bekomme ich auch 6k, wenn die Telekom sich mal beeilen würde 
Aber hier erstmal mein jetziges Ergebnis:

3.06Mbit/s | 0.40Mbit/s | 47 | 1000Foxi | Telekom | 6k, wir sind am kämpfen  | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## ragainst (11. Dezember 2013)

ping 14 ms
down 76.58
up 7.39
Cablecom
75/7

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## K3n$! (11. Dezember 2013)

@1000Foxi: Ich editiere dann deine neue Leitung rein. 

@ragainst: Füge bitte noch Anbieter und gebuchte Geschwindigkeit hinzu.


----------



## crae (11. Dezember 2013)

Wie halt die einen immer bei 6k rumgurken und die anderen um die 100k raushauen, irgendwie gibts da echt noch große Lücken.

mfg, crae


----------



## K3n$! (11. Dezember 2013)

Ja, leider schon. Ab und an gibts aber auch mal Lichtblicke. Bei meinem Cousain wird jetzt dort, 
wo es nur LTE gibt (Landeshauptstadt), Glasfaser (=FTTH) ausgebaut. Der freut sich schon, als
wenn Weihnachten und Ostern zusammen wäre


----------



## -H1N1- (12. Dezember 2013)

Jepp, ist ne Firmenleitung (S-DSL)


----------



## K3n$! (12. Dezember 2013)

Gut, denn die 50Mb/s Up wären den anderen gegenüber sicherlich unfair 
Weißt du die Geschwindigkeiten, die ihr bekommen solltet? > 100/50 ?


----------



## crae (12. Dezember 2013)

Jo bei mir is auch sicher, dass ausgebaut wird, aber noch nicht wann. Obwohl man sich mit der Zeit mit 6k gut arrangiert^^ ...Als ich das gehört habe war ich auch drauf 

mfg, crae


----------



## -H1N1- (13. Dezember 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Weißt du die Geschwindigkeiten, die ihr bekommen solltet? > 100/50 ?


Nein, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## _chiller_ (17. Dezember 2013)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> 6,00Mb/s | 0,65Mb/s | 21ms | _chiller_ | 1&1 (Telekom?) | 16Mb/s | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
> 
> Wie in der Steinzeit, laut 1&1 soll effektiv DSL7500 hier ankommen


Der Anbieterwechsel ist vollzogen, mit einem sensationellen Ergebnis 

92,74Mb/s | 5,16Mb/s | 27ms | _chiller_ | Kabel Deutschland | 100Mb/s | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle für die Anregung einen Anbieter zu wechseln ^^


----------



## s3rious (18. Dezember 2013)

42,50 Mb/s | 7,63 Mb/s | 30 ms | s3rious | Vodafone VDSL | 50 Mb/s | Link


----------



## Oldschool-Gamer (18. Dezember 2013)

42.12Mb/s | 8.22Mb/s | 8ms | Oldschool-Gamer | Deutsche Telekom | 50K | http://www.speedtest.net/result/3173002009.png


----------



## Low (18. Dezember 2013)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Der Anbieterwechsel ist vollzogen, mit einem sensationellen Ergebnis
> 
> 92,74Mb/s | 5,16Mb/s | 27ms | _chiller_ | Kabel Deutschland | 100Mb/s | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
> 
> Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle für die Anregung einen Anbieter zu wechseln ^^


 
Wtf dachte die haben nur 100Mbit?


----------



## Ex3cut3r (18. Dezember 2013)

93.70Mb/s | 9.94Mb/s | 4ms | Ex3cut3r | o2/Wihelm.Tel | 100K -> Speedtest.net by Ookla - My 
Results

Ist eine Glasfaser/FTTB Leitung. 30€ mtl.


----------



## michaslevin (19. Dezember 2013)

update Download http://www.speedtest.net/result/3174205934.png


----------



## Oldschool-Gamer (21. Dezember 2013)

michaslevin schrieb:


> update Download http://www.speedtest.net/result/3174205934.png



Mobilfunk?


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



 Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
84,70 Mb/s | 20,00 Mb/s | 5 ms | Kannibalenleiche | willy.tel | 100.000/20.000 | 
Link
Umgezogen, leider schlechter Download, geht aber grad noch klar


----------



## AKW89 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*

160,34 Mbit/s | 5,74 Mbit/s | 16 ms | AKW89 | Unitymedia NRW GmbH | 3play PREMIUM 150 (Horizon) | Link 1


----------



## Low (22. Dezember 2013)

Das ist deutlich über 150 Mbit/s wow


----------



## michaslevin (23. Dezember 2013)

.....


----------



## Offset (23. Dezember 2013)

Wtf 160mb/s....Ich finde 1,3 schon ok. 
Mal abgesehen von den Downloadzeiten...


----------



## Manu98 (24. Dezember 2013)

Hier kommt man aber ganz schön durcheinander mit den ganzen Einheiten 

Mit 160 Mb/s werden wohl 160 Mbit/s gemeint oder irre ich?

Denn normalerweise gilt:
Mbit = mb
MByte =Mb


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke auch hier gehts eigentlich um MBit/s. 
Denn 160MB/s wären 1280MBit/s also mehr als Gigabit. Das hat man als Privatperson bestimmt nicht.


----------



## 1000Foxi (24. Dezember 2013)

Och Jungs. 
Hier werden von der Usern eigentlich immer MBit gepostet. 
1Mbit = 125KB/s DL Rate. 
100Mbit = 12,5MB/s DL Rate.


----------



## michaslevin (24. Dezember 2013)

Oldschool-Gamer :du bist mit angrenzender wahrscheinlichkeit ein leben lang von deinen mitmenschen mishandelt worden


----------



## Low (25. Dezember 2013)

Müll.


----------



## K3n$! (25. Dezember 2013)

@all: Morgen werde ich mal wieder den Thread aktualisieren 
Hatte bis jetzt noch keine Zeit dafür.



Low schrieb:


> Müll.


 
Du meinst doch aber hoffentlich nicht den Thread 

Edit: Startpost aktualisiert. 
Ich hoffe, ich habe dabei niemanden vergessen


----------



## Ex3cut3r (26. Dezember 2013)

Sauber, danke fürs aktualisieren.


----------



## AKW89 (27. Dezember 2013)

Sorry hatte mir den post vor meinem zur Hand genommen daher die Mb/s ist jetzt im post selber auf Mbit/s geändert.

Aber wenn ich alles richtig gemacht habe und den Techniker genug bequatscht habe, gibt es demnächst ein Update


----------



## cenic1990 (27. Dezember 2013)

23.08Mb/s | 4.26Mb/s | 31ms | cenic1990 | Deutsche Telekom | 25k -> Speedtest


----------



## K3n$! (27. Dezember 2013)

AKW89 schrieb:


> Sorry hatte mir den post vor meinem zur Hand genommen daher die Mb/s ist jetzt im post selber auf Mbit/s geändert.
> 
> Aber wenn ich alles richtig gemacht habe und den Techniker genug bequatscht habe, gibt es demnächst ein Update


 

Ich habe mich z.B. bei den Einheiten an Speedtest.net orientiert. 
Persönlich würde ich aber Mbit/s vorziehen. 

Was will denn der Techniker da noch verbessern?


----------



## AKW89 (27. Dezember 2013)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Was will denn der Techniker da noch verbessern?


 
Mich ins Tester Programm von Unity aufnehmen, heißt ich teste die neuen Kommenden Produkte.


----------



## K3n$! (27. Dezember 2013)

AKW89 schrieb:


> Mich ins Tester Programm von Unity aufnehmen, heißt ich teste die neuen Kommenden Produkte.


 
Das wäre wiederum sehr interessant


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (29. Dezember 2013)

Download:                      0,49Mb/s
Upload:                          0,10Mb/s
Ping:                              76ms
ForenName:                     Schnabulator1337
Breitbandanbieter:            Telekom
gebuchte Geschwindigkeit: 768Kb/s
Speedtest.net link:            Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## K3n$! (8. Januar 2014)

So, #59 ist jetzt auch drin


----------



## Falk (18. Januar 2014)

46,88 Mbps | 9,44 Mbps | 30ms | Falk | Telekom | 50 Mbps | Link

Die Fritzbox synct mit 51,4/10, irgendwo geht da noch was auf der DLAN-Strecke verloren. Aber bin schon ganz zufrieden.


----------



## K3n$! (18. Januar 2014)

Ich meine, dass man sowieso nicht auf die maximale Bandbreite kommen kann > Protokolloverhead.
Was mich aber verwundert, sind zwei Dinge:

Zum einen sagt diese Seite hier, dass man theoretisch ja nur 44Mbit/s haben dürfte
und 
zum anderen kommen komischerweise die Leute mit Kabel-Internet deutlich näher an die gewünschte Bandbreite.


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Januar 2014)

Ich bekomme ja auch mehr, als meine gebuchte Bandbreite. Das liegt daran, dass die Anbieter einfach die Leitung schneller schalten. Da wird nicht 150Mbit/s geschaltet, sondern 160 oder 165. Dann sind die Kunden zufrieden und meckern nicht, dass sie keine volle Bandbreite bekommen.


----------



## K3n$! (18. Januar 2014)

Ahh, das wird wohl der Grund sein. 
Nur warum ist das eigentlich nur bei den Kabelanbietern so?


----------



## K3n$! (20. Januar 2014)

Thread wieder aktuell. 

Anzahl Ergebnisse aktuell: *60*


----------



## steffen0278 (21. Januar 2014)

13,2 Mb/s   | 1,04 Mb/s   | 46ms   | steffen0278   | Vodafon   | 16 Mbit/s  | http://www.speedtest.net/result/3247446127.png


----------



## N00bler (23. Januar 2014)

Schnabulator1337 schrieb:


> Download:                      0,49Mb/s Upload:                          0,10Mb/s Ping:                              76ms ForenName:                     Schnabulator1337 Breitbandanbieter:            Telekom gebuchte Geschwindigkeit: 768Kb/s Speedtest.net link:            Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results



Ich glaube du meinst eher 768Kbits. ^^

Sorry, musste einfach mal den Klugscheisser in mir raushängen lassen.


----------



## dbilas (23. Januar 2014)

102,06 Mb/s| 6,16 Mb/s| 8ms| dbilas| Kabel Deutschland| 100 Mbit/s | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

Und hier mein Smartphone Tarif
Bild: screenshot_2014-01-237wa9a.png - abload.de


----------



## Darknesss (25. Januar 2014)

4,97 Mb/s | 0,55 Mb/s | 54ms | Darknesss | Telekom | 6016 kbit/s RAM (DSL 6000 RAM) |http://www.speedtest.net/result/3258290378.png


----------



## jamie (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



 Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
3,55 Mb/s | 0,052 Mb/s | 37 ms | jamie | Telekom | DSL 6K (?) | 
Link


----------



## K3n$! (6. Februar 2014)

So, aktueller Stand: *64 Ergebnisse*

Thread ist wieder aktuell!


----------



## Aldrearic (6. Februar 2014)

Download


 Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
155,26 Mb/s |  10.63 Mb/s | 16 ms | Aldrearic | UPC-Cablecom | Kabel 150K | 
Link
Upload


 Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
143,63 Mb/s |  10.68 Mb/s | 18 ms | Aldrearic | UPC-Cablecom | Kabel 150K | 
Link


----------



## Polyethylen (8. Februar 2014)

Update :

15,34 Mb/s | 2,22 Mb/s | 10 ms | Polyethylen | Deutsche Telekom | 16 Mb/s [Annex-J] | Link1 Link2 Link3


----------



## TheBadFrag (18. Februar 2014)

Ich hab hier mal ne kleine Liste mit Speedtests, wo man reale Downloadgeschwindigkeiten messen kann. Die Standorte sind aus Deutschland eigendlich gut erreichbar.
http://proof.ovh.net/files/
Tele2 Speedtest -- Warp9.Tele2.NET
Alles über Netzwerke bei LeaseWeb
Speedtest
http://www.speedtest.qsc.de/
thinkbroadband :: Download Test Files

Mache sind Sparse-Dateien die in Echtzeit von einer CPU generiert werden, andere sind fest erstellte Dummy-Dateien mit Checksumme zum überprüfen.

Wer mal nen anständigen Download machen will, kann ja mal die 1000GB Testdatei von Tele2 vollständig runterladen. (Screenshot nach Fertigstellung nicht vergessen!)


----------



## Chey0s (19. Februar 2014)

Hier mal meine Leitung 
47.75 Mb/s | 9.46 Mb/s | 22 ms | Chey0s | 1&1 via Deutsche Telekom | 1&1 DSL 50000 | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## taitoGER (19. Februar 2014)

Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
293,61 Mbps 249,11 Mbps 0ms taitoGER Netcup GmbH 300 Mbps http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3316923177


----------



## uka (19. Februar 2014)

Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net
434,72 Mbps |  687,84 Mbps | 1 ms | uka| Telefonica O² | 400 Mbp+Failover | 
LINK


----------



## robbe (19. Februar 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hab hier mal ne kleine Liste mit Speedtests, wo man reale Downloadgeschwindigkeiten messen kann. Die Standorte sind aus Deutschland eigendlich gut erreichbar.
> http://proof.ovh.net/files/
> Tele2 Speedtest -- Warp9.Tele2.NET
> Alles über Netzwerke bei LeaseWeb
> ...



Würd ich glatt machen, hab aber leider nur noch 400GB auf der Platte frei


----------



## K3n$! (19. Februar 2014)

@taitoGER, uka: Uni-/Firmenleitungen?


----------



## taitoGER (19. Februar 2014)

Ne... Ich wohne in der Nähe eines RZ und die habe hier ganz früher Glasfaser gelegt... Dann haben sie gemerkt das man noch gar keine Daten über Glasfaser bekommt. Nun wo es geht, und Glasfaser noch liegt, sind hier solche "sonder" Tarife möglich, da ich einen Gewerbeschein habe


----------



## uka (19. Februar 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> @taitoGER, uka: Uni-/Firmenleitungen?



Schwer zu sagen. Prinzipiell liegt die Leitung an der Firma an, dennoch habe ich für einen kleinen Betrag eine Leitung mit gleichen Parametern vom Provider in meine Wohnung bekommen (die Wohnung ist über der Firma). 

Keine Ahnung wie man das definieren kann - ich Zahle es selbst, aber ohne die Firma wäre das wiederum auch nicht möglich gewesen nem ich mal an .


----------



## K3n$! (19. Februar 2014)

Hmm, ich würde euch dann eigentlich lieber in die gesonderte Kategorie schieben, da ihr die Leitungen ja nicht als "normale" Privatperson bekommen habt.
> Einmal Gewerbeschein und das andere mal ist das ja quasi die Leitung der Firma, die du (uka) mitbenutzt, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.

Möchte das nur fair den anderen gegenüber gestalten


----------



## taitoGER (22. Februar 2014)

Ein Gewerbeschein kostet jeden 20€.... Aber verstehe schon


----------



## Aldrearic (22. Februar 2014)

Neu Download 


 Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
159.37 mb/s |  10.45 Mb/s | 19 ms | Aldrearic | UPC-Cablecom | Kabel 150K | 
Link
Edit: Bis März 2014


----------



## taitoGER (27. Februar 2014)

Wobei mir heute aufgefallen ist, meine Angabe mit 300Mbps war falsch. Die Anbindung ist 1Gbps. Speedtest ist nur einfach zu langsam.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K3n$! (27. Februar 2014)

Noch habe ich die Ergebnisse ja nicht reineditiert. Von daher kannst du ja noch ein wenig probieren


----------



## Jointjonny (28. Februar 2014)

Wurde heute frisch geschalten  Vielleicht geht ja noch mehr 



 Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
240.11 mb/s |  12.09 Mb/s | 11 ms | Jointjonny | UPC-Cablecom | Kabel 250K | 
Link


----------



## Icedaft (5. März 2014)

Download      Upload          Ping       Foren Name       Breitbandanbieter        gebuchte   Geschwindigkeit       Speedtest.net   Link   
      103,07 Mb/s  4,98   Mb/s    16   ms    Icedaft             Unitymedia                 Kabel   100K                           Link


----------



## K3n$! (6. März 2014)

Thread aktualisiert !

@taitoGER: Schau mal bei den anderen Ergebnissen, welche Server dort benutzt wurden. Vielleicht kannst du ja dein Ergebnis noch verbessern 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...ie-schnell-ist-deine-leitung.html#post5442937


----------



## CoreLHD (9. März 2014)

Gehen statt dem Link auch Screenshots? Ansonsten muss ich nochmal einen Test außerhalb der App machen.


----------



## K3n$! (9. März 2014)

Ja, ein Link direkt von Speedtest.net wäre schon gut


----------



## xCiRE007x (11. März 2014)

Diese Schwankungen nerven einfach mal. Gestern halbwegs okay, da kann man ja mit ein paar Minuten vorbuffern das Video gucken (bemerke 360p YT 22 Minuten lang).  Aber heute ist es wieder furchtbar. Ich glaube ich führe bald irgendwie Tagebuch und werde mich dann mal freundlich bei der Telekom melden.

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

Down: 0,35Mb/s
Up: 0,08 MB/s
Ping: sagenhafte 439 ms. 

Das bei einem Rechner in der Leitung (meiner), nebenher das Handy (macht keine Updates , genau wie der Rechner). Ich habe beim Rechner lediglich Safari geöffnet (FB; PCGHX; Speedtest) Das kann doch nicht sein.


----------



## K3n$! (11. März 2014)

Wie schnell wäre es, wenn es halbwegs "okay" wäre ?


----------



## xCiRE007x (11. März 2014)

Da dümpelt es bei 1000 bis 1400er. Bemerke wir haben 6k gebucht.


----------



## uka (14. März 2014)

Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net
562,73 Mbps |  920,91 Mbps | 1 ms | uka| Telefonica O² | 400 Mbp+Failover | 
LINK
Und ich lade nie etwas hoch 

http://www.speedtest.net/results.php?sh=797f7020e0eb2ffa58a355be2ab99c91&ria=0


----------



## keinnick (18. März 2014)

Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net
98,20 Mbps | 5,93 Mbps | 42 ms | keinnick | KD | 100Mbit/s| 
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results 
 Update, endlich keine 3Mbit mehr, tschüss Telekom!


----------



## *Otto* (18. März 2014)

Hi, 5 Jahre auf PCGH Registriert und hier mein erster Post 



209.86 Mb/s |99.36 Mb/s| 19 ms | *Otto* | Deutsche Telekom | Fiber 200|Link


----------



## Icedaft (18. März 2014)

Wo gibt es von der Telekom Glasfaser, was kostet der Spaß und wieviel MB-Datenvolumen sind drin?


----------



## *Otto* (18. März 2014)

Im Südwesten, Rastatt. Klick   . Laut AGB 400 gig .


----------



## Icedaft (18. März 2014)

Autsch. 55€ nur für Internet und Telefonie ist aber schon ein Wort...


----------



## *Otto* (18. März 2014)

Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts


----------



## Icedaft (18. März 2014)

Na ja, ist relativ - für 15€ mehr hättest Du ja Fernsehen inklusive...  bei Unitymedia bezahlt man unterm Strich (inkl. FritzBox) mit 72,90€ monatlich für das große Paket 2,90€ mehr und hat vor allem nicht diesn Upload.


----------



## Icedaft (18. März 2014)

Na ja, ist relativ - für 15€ mehr hättest Du ja Fernsehen inklusive...  bei Unitymedia bezahlt man unterm Strich (inkl. FritzBox) mit 72,90€ monatlich für das große Paket 2,90€ mehr und hat vor allem nicht diesn Upload.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. März 2014)

Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
47,19 Mb/s|8,93 Mb/s|27 ms|Pseudoephedrin|1&1|VDSL 50k|
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## K3n$! (18. März 2014)

@*Otto*: Kannst du bitte mal einen Tracert zu heise.de ausführen? Mich würde mal die Latenz interessieren. 
Bei meinem Cousin wird auch gerade FTTH durch die Telekom ausgebaut (aktuell stehen die Bauarbeiter bei ihm vor der Tür  ). 

> Start > Ausführen > cmd > tracert heise.de

Und das Ergebnis dann bitte mal hier posten, danke 

@all: Beiträge editiere ich demnächst wieder in die Startposts.


----------



## *Otto* (18. März 2014)

@ K3n$!
 1     <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms
 2      *        *        *
 3      7 ms     7 ms     3 ms
 4      6 ms     6 ms     6 ms
 5      6 ms    13 ms     6 ms
 6  7 ms     7 ms    10 ms 
 7      7 ms     7 ms     7 ms
 8      7 ms     7 ms     7 ms

@ Icedaft :  Hab ich ja...Entertain + HD Packet und Hardwaremiete ca 75 €


----------



## -Ultima- (18. März 2014)

KD 32000/2000




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K3n$! (18. März 2014)

@*Otto*: Danke. Also ist der Ping in dem Speedtest relativ "hoch"


----------



## ragainst (18. März 2014)

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3379082659+


----------



## *Otto* (18. März 2014)

@ K3n$!      
2ter Test. Nur Ping     Ping 

Schon besser
http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3379201844


----------



## crae (18. März 2014)

Wie kriegt man zu einem Server eigentlich 0ms (oder von mir aus auch 4), geht doch praktisch nur, wenn er nahezu neben einem steht oder?

mfg, crae


----------



## -Ultima- (18. März 2014)

Wer weiß wie genau die Messung ist...
Vllt sind es ja z.B 0,42ms oder 0,1337ms und wird deshalb als 0 abgerundet angezeigt.


----------



## crae (18. März 2014)

Ne ist schon klar, dass das irgendwas in dem Dreh sein muss, nur da musst du doch trotzdem fast neben dem Server wohnen^^


----------



## 1000Foxi (18. März 2014)

Kann schon möglich sein wenn man eben den Server selber hostet oder direkt daneben hockt.
Man hat wenn man den Server im eigenen Netzwerk hat immer Pings unter ner ms weil das Signal ja nur über den eigenen Router geht und dann direkt zum Server, ohne ins Internet zu gehen.
Sonst könnte ich mir das nur so erklären, dass man direkt neben der Verteilerstelle wohnt.
Gibt ja durchaus Leute die nen 0er Ping haben.
uka hier aus dem Forum hat z.B nen 1er Ping.
Kannst ja mal in den Startpost gucken, wenn er da schon vermerkt ist.
Und bei den Firmenleitungen sind einige mit 0 dabei. 

EDIT: Oh, mein neuer Ping ist ja garnicht im Startpost vermerkt!
http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3379603949 
Mittlerweile hab ich nämlich nen stabilen 47er Ping (wirklich IMMER 47 ms )
Vertrag usw ist alles gleich geblieben, also spare ich mir das hier mal.
Gibt nämlich einen Server in Köln bei dem hab ich 47 und bei nem anderen 67 O.o


----------



## W111 (30. März 2014)

Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
31,18  Mb/s|1,86 Mb/s|10 ms|W111|Kabel Deutschland|DOCSIS 2 - 32mbit|Speedtest.net by  Ookla - My Results​



Speedtest am Access Point im EG​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darkyy207 (5. April 2014)

Diese Tabelle kann ich jetzt zwar nicht kopieren aber meine Ergebniss hier bitte sehr


Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## K3n$! (5. April 2014)

@darkyy207: Dann verrate mir bitte noch deinen Provider und deine gebuchte Geschwindigkeit


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (5. April 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
> 47,19 Mb/s|8,93 Mb/s|27 ms|Pseudoephedrin|1&1|VDSL 50k|
> Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


 
Gibts irgendwann mal wieder ein Listenupdate?


----------



## darkyy207 (5. April 2014)

UPS sorry, amplus ist der Provider und gebucht ist bis 25000. 

Mfg


----------



## K3n$! (5. April 2014)

@Pseudoephedrin: Ja, kommt nachher. Hatte die letzten Wochen leider keine Zeit 

@darkyy207: Danke 



Edit: Habe die Startposts aktualisiert! Ich hoffe, ich habe niemanden vergessen ^^

@-Ultima-: Bitte mal einen direkten Link zu speedtest.net posten, dann kommst du auch in die Liste


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. April 2014)

Verdammt bin ja nur noch 7.  Wird Zeit das Unitymedia hier mal schnelleres Internet anbietet. ...gestern waren die EA Server auch schon wieder total überlastet... Habe fast 10 Minuten gebraucht um Dead Space runterzuladen.


----------



## K3n$! (5. April 2014)

Stimmt, 150 Mbit/s sind auch einfach viel zu wenig


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. April 2014)

Gib mal lieber ein paar MBit ab!


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. April 2014)

Gerne, was zahlst du denn?


----------



## 1000Foxi (6. April 2014)

Also, 10 Cent für 10mbit wären doch super.


----------



## HanFred (7. April 2014)

Hallo, hat jemand von euch vielleicht eine Ahnung, woran es liegen könnte, dass meine Resultate bei speedtest.net einfach die 200mbps-grenze nicht überschreiten wollen? Ich habe viele verschiedene (schweizer und ein paar wenige deutsche) Server ausprobiert, bei gut 190 war jeweils Ende. Beim Test von CNLabs werden mir hingegen die vollen 250 (und darüber hinaus) attestiert, die ich von UPC Cablecom auch bekommen sollte.
Mit Testdownloads von hier war ich auch soweit zufrieden, wobei ich den Eindruck habe, dass die Geschwindigkeit nicht wirklich stabil ist.
Jammern will ich nicht, aber es ist einfach etwas irritierend, dass andere auf speedtest.net offensichtlich höhere Werte erreichen und ich eben nicht. ISP und Zugangspunkt werden korrekt erkannt, soweit ich das beurteilen kann.


----------



## K3n$! (7. April 2014)

Hallo und willkommen im PCGH Forum 

Hast du es mal zu verschiedenen Tageszeiten probiert? Mal einen anderen Browser oder PC getestet? 
Vielleicht verträgt sich das Speedtest Script nicht mit deinem PC 

Ansonsten einfach mal alle Server durchprobieren, bei manchen Standorten gibt es auch mehrere Server zur Auswahl, 
falls du das noch nicht getestest haben solltest.


----------



## HanFred (7. April 2014)

Ich habe erst seit dem 1.4. 250/15mbps, vorher waren's 150/10. Diese wurden bis anhin auch immer korrekt gemessen. Ja, verschiedene Tageszeiten habe ich bereits probiert, diverse Server wie gesagt auch.
Werde noch mit dem anderen PC testen, mit dem IE oder so. Aber ich bezweifle, dass die Resultate anders aussehen werden.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. April 2014)

Der Test bei Speedtest.net braucht viel CPU Leistung bei so hohen Geschwindigkeiten, weil es Flash ist. Der Test von UPC ist Java.

Am besten an nem Rechner mit mehr CPU Power testen.


----------



## HanFred (9. April 2014)

Da sieht's auch nicht besser aus. Naja, vielleicht liegt's auch am Modem. Ich werd's weiter beobachten und mich ggf. beim Provider beschweren.

Edit: Die Firewall war wohl die Schuldige. Im Bridge-Mode erreiche ich den gebuchten Speed.



Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName |  Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net  Link

252,42 Mb/s | 15,20 Mb/s | 10 ms | HanFred | UPC Cablecom | 250 Mb/s | 
Link


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (10. April 2014)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link

32,76 Mb/s | 1,82 Mb/s | 11 ms | Baerliner | KD | 32000/2000 | 
Link


----------



## K3n$! (12. April 2014)

So, ihr seid nun auch dabei 

Und von mir selbst gibt es auch nochmal ein Update:



 Download | Upload | Ping | Forenname | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Links
 391,00 Mb/s | 447,53 Mb/s | 8 ms | K3n$! | AGDSN via TU Dresden | Glasfaser [500 Mb/s] zur TU für ca. 1000 Personen | 
Link1
Link2
Link3
Wenn ich Google direkt via CMD anpinge, bin ich bei 4 ms


----------



## Icedaft (12. April 2014)

Eyh, UNI zählt nicht!...


----------



## K3n$! (12. April 2014)

Deswegen steht das ja auch unten


----------



## taitoGER (26. April 2014)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*

Privat-Anschluss:

Download	 Upload	 Ping	 ForenName	 Breitbandanbieter	 gebuchte Geschwindigkeit
100,06 Mb/s	 6,01 Mb/s	 31 ms	 taitoger	 Kabeldeutschland	 100 Mbit/s




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dustin91 (26. April 2014)

Ich hab auch mal wieder was. Damit habe ich jetzt Platz 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldrearic (26. April 2014)

Tz geht ja mal gar nicht 

Neue Leitung Download
260.10 mb/s | 10.89 mb/s | 20ms | Aldrearic | UPC-Cablecom | 250mb/s | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## Lyran (26. April 2014)

Dann sichere ich mir mal Platz 3 beim Upload 

28.80Mb/s | 19.47Mb/s | 10 ms | Lyran | Wilhelm.Tel | 32000/20000 | Link


----------



## taks (29. April 2014)

126.33Mb/s | 10.62Mb/s | 10 ms | taks | UPC Cablecom | 125/10 | Link


----------



## Addi (30. April 2014)

441.56 Mb/s | 951.28 Mb/s | 5 ms | rako81sna | netcup GMBH | 1 gbit up/ down | http://www.speedtest.net/result/3472059701.png

Leider kann ich den Downstream im Moment nicht voll benutzen, da läuft noch so Einiges im Hintergrund


----------



## Icedaft (30. April 2014)

Bäh, geh weg, das ist ja abartig....


----------



## Aldrearic (30. April 2014)

In 2 Jahren hab ich auch ne 1Gb Leitung ätsch


----------



## Icedaft (30. April 2014)

Na dann sind ja wenigstens die Internetleitungen bei Euch Schweizern schnell...


----------



## 1000Foxi (30. April 2014)

Seid doch alle Leise, in 5 Jahren bin ich bestimmt über den 3k!


----------



## Aldrearic (30. April 2014)

keine Ahnung, die veranstalten hier in der nächsten Zeit einen Geschwindigkeitskrieg. Speed Wars Episode 1 ^^


----------



## Zeus18 (30. April 2014)

Nun jetzt eine VDSL 50.000er Leitung

Vodafone


----------



## michaslevin (1. Mai 2014)

Download update: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Addi (1. Mai 2014)

Ich hätte da auch noch was, ist aber schon ne Weile her...
Daher habe ich kein Speedtest.net Link.

Soll aber auch nicht in die Rangliste rein, sondern nur zu Anschauungszwecken dienen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K3n$! (2. Mai 2014)

Ich werde am Wochenende mal die Startposts aktualisieren, ist ja wieder einiges zusammen gekommen


----------



## crae (3. Mai 2014)

Mhh schade, so kurz vor einer vierstelligen Zahl^^ ...Ist schon krass wie viel da durch geht.


----------



## K3n$! (3. Mai 2014)

So, ich habe die Startposts wieder aktualisiert. 

Die Ergebnisse, die hier nur als Bilder im Forum hochgeladen werden (ohne Link zu Speedtest.net),
kann ich leider nicht mit in die Listen aufnehmen.


----------



## Dustin91 (3. Mai 2014)

Oh, das habe ich vergessen 

Hier der Link:

http://www.speedtest.net/result/3463942121.png


----------



## K3n$! (3. Mai 2014)

Habs aktualisiert


----------



## michaslevin (3. Mai 2014)

hier noch! Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## Shutdown2198 (14. Mai 2014)

10,13 Mb/s | 0,93 Mb/s | 1ms | Shutdown2198 | Deutsche Telekom | DSL 16.0000 | Link


----------



## Rurdo (20. Mai 2014)

*73,93Mb/s | 7,52Mb/s | 10ms | Rurdo | UPC | 75k Down / 7,5k Up | *http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3511079402


Wlan


----------



## Aldrearic (22. Mai 2014)

Neue Leitung Download Aktuell
*268.51 mb/s* | 12.17 mb/s | 16ms | Aldrearic | UPC-Cablecom | 250mb/s | Link

Neue Leitung Upload Aktuell
147.51 mb/s | *14.58 mb/s* | 16ms | Aldrearic | UPC-Cablecom | 250mb/s | Link


----------



## FTTH (22. Mai 2014)

3.57 Mb/s | 0.79 Mb/s | 21ms | FTTH | easybell | 16 Mbit/s (1 Mbit/s garantiert 3 Mbit/s vermutet) | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## K3n$! (24. Mai 2014)

Ergebnisse wieder aktuell!

Jetzt mit 82 Einträgen


----------



## Duff166 (30. Mai 2014)

94,46 Mb/s | 60,78 Mb/s | 2ms | Duff166 | Vereinigte Stadtwerke Media GmbH | Glasfaser (100k) | LINK


----------



## S754 (1. Juni 2014)

7.95 Mbps | 0.74 Mbps | 75ms | S754 | UPC | 20 Mbps | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## Aldrearic (14. Juni 2014)

Neue Leitung Download Aktuell schnellstes Ergebnis.
*339.03 mb/s* | 11.48 mb/s | 15ms | Aldrearic | UPC-Cablecom | 250mb/s | Link


----------



## K3n$! (14. Juni 2014)

Du bekommst bei deiner 250Mb/s Leitung knapp 90Mb/s mehr?


----------



## Aldrearic (14. Juni 2014)

Jop. aber nur zu bestimmten Zeiten. 

Sonst halt den hier ^^ http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3531095204


----------



## robbe (15. Juni 2014)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das dieses Ergebnis richtig ist. Die Geschwindigkeit wird ja anhand einer Configdatei auf dem Modem festgelegt. Die festgelegte Geschwindigkeit liegt da zwar etwas über 250Mbit, aber nur geringfügig. Tippe da ganz stark auf Messfehler, ein richtiger Downloadtest, wäre da sicher Aussagekräftiger.


----------



## Aldrearic (15. Juni 2014)

Wie kommst du darauf, dass es ein Messfehler sei? Misst denn Speedtest falsch?
Diese Resultate kamen nur dadurch zustande, da ich für eine kurze Zeit mehr Bandbreite zur Verfügung hatte. Hab ich auch anhand der DL Geschwindigkeit festgestellt und daher den Test laufen lassen.
Ist vom Anbieter aus gesteuert, wenn zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt in einem Gebiet wenig online sind, wird die überschüssige Bandbreite unter jenen aufgeteilt, die on sind. Ist schon seit 10 Jahren so, geschieht aber nur selten. Oder ich merke es halt per Zufall.
Nur gibt es kein Server, ausgenommen von Steam, der kein Limit hat wo ich dies auch nutzen kann. In Steam sind DL Geschwindigkeiten über 10mbyte/sek keine Seltenheit. Ausserhalb von steam komme ich selten auf überhaupt 10mbyte/sek


----------



## Addi (15. Juni 2014)

Ich kann dir aus Erfahrung sagen das man bei Speedtest.net NIE zu hohe Messgeschwindigkeiten hat, eher weniger(manche Server limitieren) besonders bei Leitungen dieses Kalibers.

Selbst mit ganz dicken Leitungen wie meine (siehe Platz 1 im Upload http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/i...ie-schnell-ist-deine-leitung.html#post5442937)

Anbei ein kleiner Screen, der zeigt das die Werte stimmen, selbst bei einer viel größeren Leitung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Muss mal die Uhr aufm Server umstellen  )

Nachtrag: neuer Uploadrekord 

UPDATE: 388.00 Mb/s | 968.97 Mb/s | 3 ms | rako81sna | netcup GMBH | 1 gbit |Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## FTTH (15. Juni 2014)

Wie kommst du zu so einem Anschluss?


----------



## keinnick (15. Juni 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> Wie kommt man zu so einem Anschluss?



In dem man sich in einem RZ mit entsprechender Anbindung einen Server mietet.


----------



## XxTitanxXHD (15. Juni 2014)

oHH Man meine Verbindung ist so schlecht das glaubt ihr nicht Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
Down: 2,95 Up 0,39


----------



## Addi (15. Juni 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> In dem man sich in einem RZ mit entsprechender Anbindung einen Server mietet.


 
100 Punkte  Ist echt ganz geil so ein Teil zu haben. Läuft nen Teamspeak 3 Server drauf.

Und bei Bedarf Gameserver. CS:GO, AsettoCorsa, etc.


----------



## FTTH (15. Juni 2014)

> oHH Man meine Verbindung ist so schlecht das glaubt ihr nicht Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
> Down: 2,95 Up 0,39


Welche Geschwindigkeit? 6000 RAM Annex B?


----------



## Addi (15. Juni 2014)

Übrigens




Aldrearic schrieb:


> Nur gibt es kein Server, ausgenommen von Steam, der kein Limit hat wo  ich dies auch nutzen kann. In Steam sind DL Geschwindigkeiten über  10mbyte/sek keine Seltenheit. Ausserhalb von steam komme ich selten auf  überhaupt 10mbyte/sek


 
Komisch...10 mbyte/s wären etwa nur 80Mbit. Probier mal ein anderen Steamserver.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robbe (15. Juni 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, dass es ein Messfehler sei? Misst denn Speedtest falsch?
> Diese Resultate kamen nur dadurch zustande, da ich für eine kurze Zeit mehr Bandbreite zur Verfügung hatte. Hab ich auch anhand der DL Geschwindigkeit festgestellt und daher den Test laufen lassen.
> Ist vom Anbieter aus gesteuert, wenn zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt in einem Gebiet wenig online sind, wird die überschüssige Bandbreite unter jenen aufgeteilt, die on sind. Ist schon seit 10 Jahren so, geschieht aber nur selten. Oder ich merke es halt per Zufall.
> Nur gibt es kein Server, ausgenommen von Steam, der kein Limit hat wo ich dies auch nutzen kann. In Steam sind DL Geschwindigkeiten über 10mbyte/sek keine Seltenheit. Ausserhalb von steam komme ich selten auf überhaupt 10mbyte/sek


 
Frag mich trotzdem wie das funktionieren soll. Wie schon geschrieben, bekommt das Modem ein Configfile entsprechend deines Vertrages, in dem die Geschwindigkeit festgelegt ist. Und das Modem wird sicher nicht Ständig ein neues Configfile aufgespielt bekommen (was auch einen Neustart erfordern würde), bloß weil grade mal etwas Bandbreite frei ist.


----------



## crae (15. Juni 2014)

Rechenzentrum? Und du darfst das privat nutzen, oder bin ich total auf dem Holzweg?

mfg, crae


----------



## Addi (15. Juni 2014)

Es gibt Firmen die bauen, kaufen oder mieten ein Rechenzentrum. 

Da stehen ganz viele Server, die weiter vermietet werden.

Und so einen habe ich / wir gemietet. Der Spaß fängt für was brauchbares bei 20€/Monat an.

Das wären dann "Vserver" ,Da wird ein großes "ServerRack" virtuell aufgeteilt (per Software).

Ein dedizierter Server, auf dem nur eine Partei laufen soll ist daher vergleichsweise teuer.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Licht ins Dunkele bringen


----------



## crae (15. Juni 2014)

Ok denke schon, du hast einen Server eines Rechenzentrums gemietet, über den du mordschnell angebunden bist. Kann aber nicht jeder mieten nehme ich an, kommt auf die Distanz an? Wäre ja sonst cool, 20 Euro im Monat....oder war das ein Tippfehlen und du meintest 200?

mfg, crae


----------



## Addi (15. Juni 2014)

Der Server hat mit meiner Leitung nichts am Hut.

Den Server stellst du dir vor wie ein ganz normaler PC.

Den gebe ich dann Befehle was er machen soll.


----------



## crae (15. Juni 2014)

Ach so, oh man wieso komm ich Idiot da nicht drauf, wenn du schon Vserver erwähnst...da du den Speedtest verlinken kannst, hast du auf dem Server wahrscheinlich ne grafische Oberfläche, mal blöd gefragt, kann man mit sowas arbeiten....also von den Latenzen her, oder bringts sowas nur für Serverhosting. So jetzt hör ich aber auf mit dem Off-Topic, hat mich nur noch interessiert^^

mfg, crae


----------



## Addi (15. Juni 2014)

Auf dem Server läuft Windows Server 2012 .
Naja ich greife per Remotedesktopverbindung auf den Server zu.
Oder über ein anderes Interface, mit den man Beispielsweise sogar Windows installieren kann oder auch ins Bios gehen kann.

Bei der Remotedesktopverbindung denkt man manchmal man wäre auf seinem eigenen PC  Passiert selbst mir ab und zu.


----------



## Reddgar (16. Juni 2014)

912.91 Mb/s | 955.26 Mb/s | 1 ms | Reddgar | Leaseweb | 1 Gbit |  Klick

Würde sagen, erster


----------



## Addi (16. Juni 2014)

Wo bist du denn Erster ?


----------



## Reddgar (16. Juni 2014)

Ah gut, man sollte schon so weit runter scrollen ;D

Dann halt 2.? Naja, heute noch paar mal durchtesten, dann bin ich aber erster


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. Juni 2014)

Ich will sofort deine Leitung!  Nach ein paar Monaten mit 150 MBit/s hat man sich total dran gewöhnt.


----------



## CoreLHD (16. Juni 2014)

Na dann würde ich mal sagen Letzter:

0,36 Mbit/s | 0,22 Mbit/s | 49 ms | CoreLHD | Vodafone | 6 Mbit/s | LINK

Nachdem ich eine Stunde gebraucht habe bis ich überhaupt ein Ergebnis hatte weil der Test sich immer aufhängt ist es doch ziemlich hoch, normal sind es eher ~0,2 down.
Laut Speedtest habe ich Note F- und die Leitung langsamer als die von 98% der anderen Tester...


----------



## 1000Foxi (16. Juni 2014)

Hauptsache der Ping stimmt.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (18. Juni 2014)

Hier sind mal meine Ergebnisse mit WLAN 

46.85 Mb/s | 9.53 Mb/s | 19 ms | LastChaosTyp | Deutsche Telekom | 50 Mb/s | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## crae (18. Juni 2014)

Oh man 0,2mbits, sowas sollte man in einem Land wie Deutschland nicht mehr finden.

mfg, crae


----------



## Dirkschn25 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



 Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
23,30 Mb/s | 4,76 Mb/s | 24 ms | Dirkschn25 | 1&1 | VDSL25 | 
Link


----------



## K3n$! (25. Juni 2014)

Bin aktuell wieder sehr beschäftigt, die Startposts werden aber demnächst aktualisiert!


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (1. Juli 2014)

53,34mbit/s | 4,97mbit/s |8ms |knaeckebrot93 |Unitymedia |50mbit/s Down /5mbit/s Up| Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Benchmark] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*

So mal nach einer neuen Leitung ( mit viel Stress ) ein Update:

47,59 Mb/s | 9,76 Mb/s | 19 MS | Dr Bakterius | Telekom / VDSL 50 | Link


----------



## K3n$! (1. Juli 2014)

Ich denke mal, am Wochenende werde ich die Startposts aktualisieren


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juli 2014)

Eilt ja nicht und wir haben ja schließlich alle ein Real Life


----------



## Kusarr (1. Juli 2014)

52,66 Mb/s | 2,43 Mb/s | 13 MS | Kusarr | Kabel BW | 3PlaySmart 50 _[50mbit/s Down /2,5mbit/s Up]_ | Link


----------



## K3n$! (5. Juli 2014)

So, jetzt aber 
Ich hoffe, ich habe keinen vergessen. Dazu gekommen sind nun 10 neue und 2 aktualisierte Ergebnisse. 

Insgesamt sind es nun 105 [91 + 14] Ergebnisse


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. Juli 2014)

...laut dieser Statistik haben 50% der Deutschen 50Mbit/s oder schneller... Ja ne.

Wenn das nächste mal jemand über ein Spiel mit 40GB meckert, dann vermerke ich das mal ganz einfach als trollen und verweise auf diesen Thread.


----------



## K3n$! (5. Juli 2014)

Mach das mal


----------



## LastChaosTyp (5. Juli 2014)

Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass wir hier in nem PC-Forum sind und sich die Leute, die sich an solchen Threads beteiligen, eher Wert auf ihre Leistung legen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juli 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...laut dieser Statistik haben 50% der Deutschen 50Mbit/s oder schneller... Ja ne.
> 
> Wenn das nächste mal jemand über ein Spiel mit 40GB meckert, dann vermerke ich das mal ganz einfach als trollen und verweise auf diesen Thread.



Die 50er Leitung zu bekommen hatte mich viele Haare gekostet, meine Halsschlagadern sind jetzt noch geschwollen. Das Wort mit dem T würde ich ja eher abändern nicht das es auf die Bonuskarte angerechnet wird


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (5. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K3n$! (5. Juli 2014)

@Bios-Overclocker: Wenn ich dein Ergebnis berücksichtigen soll, dann poste bitte den direkten Link zu speedtest.net


----------



## Reddgar (10. Juli 2014)

Reddgar schrieb:


> 912.91 Mb/s | 955.26 Mb/s | 1 ms | Reddgar | Leaseweb | 1 Gbit |  Klick
> 
> Würde sagen, erster


 
Jetzt mein Heimanschluss:

99.21 Mb/s | 6.05 Mb/s | 22 ms | Reddgar | Kabel Deutschland | 100 Mbit |  Klick


----------



## saphira33 (10. Juli 2014)

126.09 up 10.66 down ping 7ms  Cablecom 75 mb/s gebucht, heimanschluss. Manchmal ist noch ein besserer Ping drin 

Edit: und noch besserer download  126.43 down 10.61 up ping 14 ms


----------



## Reddgar (10. Juli 2014)

Ja lag aber eher am Server. War am entscheiden, Ergebnis mit Speed oder ping.


----------



## MrizP (19. Juli 2014)

50,73 Mb/s | 10,23 Mb/s | 20 ms | MrizP | EWE Tel | 50 Mbit | Link 1 Link 2 http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3634433338


----------



## Dyfcom (25. Juli 2014)

2,37Mb/s | 0,38Mb/s | 56 ms | Dyfcom | HTP | 4 Mbit 

(Gezahlt Wird für 16 Mbit)

http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/a/905233516

Sorry, musste das am Handy machen...

Tausche gerne gegen 1 Gigabit oder FTTH, 16.000 reichen mir eigentlich auch schon.

Paar Details? 
-4,5km lang (war mal 2,5km lang)
-Unterm Kanal ist Wasser im Kabelschacht. 
-Winter 2012-2013 offenes Loch wo es rein geregnet und gefroren hat.
-Kabelmuffe, weil ein Bagger die mal durch geschaufelt hat

Warum wird nicht ausgebaut? 
Weil es Dörfer gibt wo es kaum bis gar kein DSL gibt. 93% haben eine bessere Leitungen in Deutschland? Also nicht schlecht genug, kein ding wird eh jeden Monat schlechter 

Also wer mir eine Unterschrift spenden will, kein ding nehme ich gerne an


----------



## FTTH (25. Juli 2014)

Schon den Downstream-SNR auf 3 dB gesenkt?


----------



## Dyfcom (25. Juli 2014)

LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass wir hier in nem PC-Forum sind und sich die Leute, die sich an solchen Threads beteiligen, eher Wert auf ihre Leistung legen



Schließe mich hier mal nicht an, meine Leitung ist eher wie ein Rentner, alles schön langsam und bloß kein stress machen und bei Befehls Überforderung wird abgeschaltet! 

Zurück zur Brieftaube mit USB-Mod und Rauchzeichen!


----------



## Dyfcom (25. Juli 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> Schon den Downstream-SNR auf 3 dB gesenkt?



Das mit dem Router modifizieren? Nein


----------



## FTTH (25. Juli 2014)

Selbst schuld.


----------



## Dyfcom (25. Juli 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> Selbst schuld.



Was würde es denn genau für ein unterschied machen?


----------



## K3n$! (25. Juli 2014)

Guck mal in den anderen angepinnten Thread. Das kann viel bewirken


----------



## Dyfcom (25. Juli 2014)

Von 1,6mbit auf 2-2.1mbit, Steigerung von 500kbit, joa dann wäre ich mal wieder auf den Stand von Anfang 2012. 

Werde morgen das mal ausprobieren und was sich so aus der 7330 so raus holen lässt. Wäre echt ziemlich toll wenn da schon 10-30% mehr Leistung kommt. Sonst lohnt sich das ja nicht...


----------



## michaslevin (3. August 2014)

hallo zusammen, kürzlich kam ein herr der telekom zu mir ins haus und fragt mich über mein internet aus1? 1. ist das normal? darf ers sowas oder war er nur auf kundenfang? als ich ihn erzählte das ich noch einen allten alice vertrag hatte der von o2 ünernommen wurde mit telefon und  mit einer 50 leitung und die ab un zu mer bringt und ich ihm dann noch sagte, dass ich im schnitt 25 euro im monat zahle wurde er ganz verstört und konnte e snicht glauben bis ich ihm die daten zeigte..dann war er auch schon ganz schnell weg..und liebe gemeinde was soll man davon halten ? hab ich was zu bfürchten oder kann ich das antakta legen ? höre gern....


----------



## danomat (3. August 2014)

Kam der gute herr denn auch mit einem telekom auto?

Die gez macht sowas auch gern mal


----------



## michaslevin (3. August 2014)

hab ich nicht gesehen hatte so ein hellblaues hemd an und eine aktenmappe unterm arm... naja mal abwarten..


----------



## FTTH (3. August 2014)

> kürzlich kam ein herr der telekom zu mir ins haus und fragt mich über mein internet aus1?


Was hat er gefragt?


> 1. ist das normal?


Wenn vor kurzem ausgebaut wurde ja sonst nein. In beiden Fällen geht es darum Verträge abzuschließen. 


> hab ich was zu bfürchten oder kann ich das antakta legen ?


Welche Bedenken hast du?


----------



## michaslevin (7. August 2014)

was ich für eine leitung bzw vernindung hätte. er wolle sich die verteiler steckdose angucken... nur komisch das er genau zu mit kam obwohl andere im haus ebenfalls internet haben.. hab ihn blauäugisch einfach in die wohnung gelassen.. werd das dann mal unterbinden obwohl es mich ja juckt mich einfach mal zu beschweren obwohl das ja garnicht mein ding ist...


----------



## FTTH (7. August 2014)

Wenn es keine Störung gab war er nicht von der Telekom.


----------



## machine4 (7. August 2014)

michaslevin schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, kürzlich kam ein herr der telekom zu mir ins haus und fragt mich über mein internet aus1? 1. ist das normal? darf ers sowas oder war er nur auf kundenfang? als ich ihn erzählte das ich noch einen allten alice vertrag hatte der von o2 ünernommen wurde mit telefon und  mit einer 50 leitung und die ab un zu mer bringt und ich ihm dann noch sagte, dass ich im schnitt 25 euro im monat zahle wurde er ganz verstört und konnte e snicht glauben bis ich ihm die daten zeigte..dann war er auch schon ganz schnell weg..und liebe gemeinde was soll man davon halten ? hab ich was zu bfürchten oder kann ich das antakta legen ? höre gern....


 
Mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Verkäufer, der nicht von der Telekom ist, aber von denen beauftragt wurde. Meist werden die in Gebieten Eingesetzt, in denen Ausgebaut wurde und dementsprechend neue Verträge mit IP, VDSL, etc gemacht werden können. Direkt in die Wohnung würde ich so jemanden nicht lassen, aber an der Haustüre kann man schon mal mit denen quatschen.


----------



## Reddgar (2. September 2014)

Kennt jemand ne Lösung um mehr als 1 Gbit zu testen? Meistens schafft Speedtest.net nichtmal 1 Gbit Up/-Down. Ich habe aber 4 Gbit  (500 MB/s Up & Download)


----------



## K3n$! (3. September 2014)

Probier mal via Bittorrent etwas zu laden. Das Problem wird hier nur sein, dass du halt was großes brauchst, was aber wiederum auch viele Leute seeden. 
Oder teste mal hier die 10GB Datei:
Index of /


----------



## Reddgar (5. September 2014)

1150.69 Mb/s | 948.48 Mb/s | 1 ms | Reddgar | NForce Entertainment | 4 Gbit |  Klick

Leider geben die Speedtest Server echt nicht mehr her! Woanders könnte ich locker 520 MB/s (4Gbit) erreichen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvtGppubsVI (Gab leider kein Vollspeed)


----------



## Icedaft (5. September 2014)

Wo gibt es solche Leitungen und was kostet der Spaß....


----------



## Reddgar (5. September 2014)

Ist nicht ganz günstig 

Zumal man für Upload Traffic auch noch 3€ pro TB zahlt  Geht btw. von 1-20 Gbit (Pro Server) Wobei man echt krassen SSD Raid für 2,5GB/s (20Gbit) Up/Download braucht XD.

4 Gbit geht so ab 220€ los  (15 TB Traffic, 8 Kern Xeon, 8 GB RAM, 240GB SDD (Sonst wirds nichts mit dem Speed) und 4 TB HDD)


----------



## Icedaft (5. September 2014)

Also UNI bzw. gewerblich.... für einen Privat-User wäre das schon Hardcore....


----------



## raceandsound (5. September 2014)

Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link

Download/Upload/Ping siehe link, Forenname raceandsound, Anbieter UPC, gebuchte Geschwindigkeit 100/10 wurde aber jetzt auf 150/15 vom Anbieter erhöht.

Ping war schon mal besser (zwischen 5-7ms), werde das in den nächsten Tagen nochmals testen.

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## Reddgar (5. September 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Also UNI bzw. gewerblich.... für einen Privat-User wäre das schon Hardcore....



Naja, ich nutze den eig auch Privat. Zahle ich auch aus eigener Tasche  Nix da Uni oder Firma oder so !


----------



## danomat (5. September 2014)

Klar nutzt du den privat aber das ist nicht deine internetgeschwindigkeit sondern ein dedi server. 

Darum gings doch


----------



## KennyKiller (9. September 2014)

Hier sind meine Werte. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich einige Testdurchläufe durchgeführt hab um jeweils auf die Ergebnisse zu kommen . Werde demnächst mal ein LAN-Kabel mit zur Uni nehmen und dort bisschen testen .

162.48 Mb/s | 5.10 Mb/s | 11 ms | KennyKiller | Kabel BW | 150 Mbit | Link1 Link2 Link3


----------



## thegoodboy999 (10. September 2014)

Download   | Upload   | Ping | ForenName      | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
47,64 Mbps|9,38 Mbps|30ms|thegoodboy999 |o2                       |50Mbps VDSL                  | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## KennyKiller (11. September 2014)

Ich möchte hier mal eine kleine Kritik äußern. Ich verstehe nicht wieso hier Pingmessungen von <= 1 ms akzeptiert werden. Von 0ms Pings ganz zu Schweigen. Das müsste ja heißen der Ping war < 0,5 ms  . Solche Werte sind absolut unrealistisch und können nur im lokalen Netzwerk erreicht werden. Selbst Messungen von 2 ms sind meiner Meinung nach zweifelhaft. Wenn man mal etwas nach dem Thema in Verbindung mit speedtest.net googelt scheint sich zu bestätigen, dass es häufig mal zu Fehlmessungen beim Ping kommen kann.

Man könnte, um sowas zu Vermeiden, z.B. eine Regelung einführen, welche mehrere Pingmessungen an verschiedenen Servern verlangt, woraus dann der Mittelwert gebildet wird.


----------



## Reddgar (11. September 2014)

Bei Heimleitungen verstehe ich das noch. Nur bei Servern (Besitze selber einen 4 Gbit Dedicated Server) ist 1ms keine seltenheit.


----------



## KennyKiller (12. September 2014)

Reddgar schrieb:


> Bei Heimleitungen verstehe ich das noch. Nur bei Servern (Besitze selber einen 4 Gbit Dedicated Server) ist 1ms keine seltenheit.


 
Habe mich eben mal in den RDS Server im Rechenzentrum meiner Uni eingeloggt. Das kann ich weil ich dort ebenfalls Mitarbeiter bin  Und das beste was ich erreicht habe sind 4 ms. Ich kann mir hierfür zwei Gründe vorstellen. Entweder die Server in der Nähe sind alle total lahm oder es liegt an der Firewall bzw. dem Zugriffsscanner von McAfee, diesen kann ich nämlich nicht deaktivieren. Benutze privat den gleichen und habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass dieser schon etwas bremst. Das Rechenzentrum hängt übrigens am eigenen 10 Gbit/s Backbone . Vielleicht hab ich ja demnächst mal die Möglichkeit an einem Rechner ohne Zugriffsscanner zu testen. Das Problem ist nur, dass der Campus riesig ist und da geht auch wieder Geschwindigkeit verloren...

Bleibe trotzdem bei der Meinung, dass ein Ping von < 0,5 ms unrealistisch ist.


----------



## K3n$! (12. September 2014)

Ich denke, das kommt auf die verwendete Technik an. 
Ich kann mir bei Glasfaseranschlüssen durchaus vorstellen, dass dort Pingzeiten von unter 5ms erreicht werden. 
Gerade auch bei neuen Kabelanschlüssen sind die Pingzeiten sehr gering. 

Ich muss dir aber recht geben, bei dem Ergebnis von shutdown2198 handelt es sich wohl um einen Fehler.
Ich würde daher shutdown2198 bitten noch ein zwei Tests zu machen. Wenn ich die Startposts editiere, 
werde ich das aktuelle Ergebnis mit einem * markieren und auf die Diskussion verweisen. 

Man weiß natürlich bei den Ergebnissen von Speedtest.net nicht, ob die nicht vielleicht auch alles was <1ms ist, 
einfach als 0ms degradieren, sprich: es wird keine Nachkommastelle betrachtet. 
Nichtsdestotrotz kann ich es durchaus nachvollziehen, dass die Leute im Rechenzentrum Pingzeiten von 0,5ms bekommen können.


----------



## KennyKiller (12. September 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Man weiß natürlich bei den Ergebnissen von Speedtest.net nicht, ob die nicht vielleicht auch alles was <1ms ist,
> einfach als 0ms degradieren, sprich: es wird keine Nachkommastelle betrachtet.


 
Stimmt! Ich kenne es von Java so, dass bei einer Umwandlung einer Gleitkommazahl in eine ganze Zahl die Nachkommastellen wegfallen.



K3n$! schrieb:


> Gerade auch bei neuen Kabelanschlüssen sind die Pingzeiten sehr gering.



Ich habe die beste Leitung, die Kabel BW für Privatkunden anbietet und erreiche auch "nur" 11ms.



K3n$! schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz kann ich es durchaus nachvollziehen, dass die Leute im Rechenzentrum Pingzeiten von 0,5ms bekommen können.



Ich kann mir den "hohen" Ping an dem RDS Server meiner Uni dann wirklich nur durch den Zugriffsscanner erklären... 

Dennoch werde ich meine Skepsis erst ablegen wenn ich so einen 0ms Ping mit eigenen Augen gesehen habe


----------



## robbe (13. September 2014)

Hab in letzter Zeit bei Speedtest auch ab und zu mal nen 1er Ping, mit ner ganz normalen Kabelleitung. Also defintiv Messfehler.


----------



## FTTH (13. September 2014)

Sieht man in diesem Video auch gut. a1 gigaspeed 1gbit ftth !!! - YouTube 2ms Bei dieser Strecke.


----------



## KennyKiller (14. September 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> Sieht man in diesem Video auch gut. a1 gigaspeed 1gbit ftth !!! - YouTube 2ms Bei dieser Strecke.


 
2ms von Wien nach Houston  Soviel zum Thema Fehlmessungen


----------



## robbe (14. September 2014)

Grad gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anderer Server:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich den 1ms Server per CMD an pinge, kommt nen Mittelwert von 17ms raus.


----------



## KennyKiller (14. September 2014)

Am RDS Server meiner Uni zeigt sich ähnliches.


myplex.org in Köln

KPN in Amsterdam

Beide Tests gerade gemacht. Nachts konnte ich bei dem Server von KPN allerdings noch etwas mehr an Downstream erreichen.


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (14. September 2014)

WAS???? 300 Mb pro Sekunde??? ich habe 1,5-3 und bin damit wirklich zu frieden;D...


----------



## KennyKiller (14. September 2014)

CPU-bruzzler schrieb:


> WAS???? 300 Mb pro Sekunde??? ich habe 1,5-3 und bin damit wirklich zu frieden;D...


 
Von welcher Leitung sprichst du jetzt? Meine Uni hat eine 10 Gbit/s Anbindung. Das willst du aber nicht wirklich mit deiner privaten Leitung vergleichen?  Wobei 1,5-3Mbit/s ja wirklich sehr langsam sind. Hatte bis vor ein paar Jahren auch noch 2 Mbit/s, dann kam der Wechsel auf Kabel und habe direkt mal ein Sprung auf 50 Mbit/s gemacht. Die Telekom kann da einfach nicht mehr mithalten! Die sind jetzt stolz wie Bulle, dass sie 6% aller deutschen Haushalte 100 Mbit/s anbieten können, da lachen sich die Kabelbetreiber doch kaputt. Ab diesen November werden die deutschen Kabelanbieter 200 Mbit/s down und 10 Mbit/s up für Privatkunden anbieten können, momentan ist das Maximum 150/5. Also Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, wenn du kannst wechsel zu Kabel! Ich zahle bei Kabel BW genauso viel für 150 Mbit/s wie ich bei der Telekom für mittlerweile 3-6 Mbit/s bezahlen würde...


----------



## jojo_hau (14. September 2014)

Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
44,88 Mb/s|9,87 Mb/s| 1ms | jojo_hau |Deutsche Telekom  |50 Mb/s | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FTTH (14. September 2014)

FTTH oder VDSL2?


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (14. September 2014)

KennyKiller schrieb:


> Von welcher Leitung sprichst du jetzt? Meine Uni hat eine 10 Gbit/s Anbindung. Das willst du aber nicht wirklich mit deiner privaten Leitung vergleichen?  Wobei 1,5-3Mbit/s ja wirklich sehr langsam sind. Hatte bis vor ein paar Jahren auch noch 2 Mbit/s, dann kam der Wechsel auf Kabel und habe direkt mal ein Sprung auf 50 Mbit/s gemacht. Die Telekom kann da einfach nicht mehr mithalten! Die sind jetzt stolz wie Bulle, dass sie 6% aller deutschen Haushalte 100 Mbit/s anbieten können, da lachen sich die Kabelbetreiber doch kaputt. Ab diesen November werden die deutschen Kabelanbieter 200 Mbit/s down und 10 Mbit/s up für Privatkunden anbieten können, momentan ist das Maximum 150/5. Also Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, wenn du kannst wechsel zu Kabel! Ich zahle bei Kabel BW genauso viel für 150 Mbit/s wie ich bei der Telekom für mittlerweile 3-6 Mbit/s bezahlen würde...




Ich spreche von einer DOrfleitung im tiefsten Urwald des Taunusgebirges... Aber ich bin mit 2 mb schon sehr zufrieden... Kumpels, die 3km weiter leben haben 200 kbytes/sec. Aber es ist spannend zu hoehren, dass in Großstädten 50 mb und mehr im download möglich sind... Naja noch 2 Jahre und ich bin hoffentlich auch an einer Uni mit 150 gbit


----------



## KennyKiller (14. September 2014)

CPU-bruzzler schrieb:


> Naja noch 2 Jahre und ich bin hoffentlich auch an einer Uni mit 150 gbit


 
Du meinst wohl mbit?

Redest du jetzt generell von bit oder byte? 200kbyte sind nämlich ungefähr 1,5Mbit.

Ich wohne übrigens auch eher ländlich  (An Stadtkreis angrenzende Kleinstadt)


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (14. September 2014)

Häh? Also ich rede Byte... Also wie viel hast du Dwnload in Megabyte? ich komme auf bis 3 MB/sec und habe wie gesagt Freunde, die kommen auf ein 15tel von diesem Wert ...


----------



## KennyKiller (14. September 2014)

8 bits = 1 byte ist dir bekannt oder? Das heißt du hast 24 Mbit/s, das ist doch für Dorf-DSL sogar richtig gut.


----------



## Duff166 (30. September 2014)

*Aktualisierung:*

94,67 Mb/s | 95,76 Mb/s | 1ms | Duff166 | Vereinigte Stadtwerke Media GmbH | Glasfaser (100k) | LINK


----------



## K3n$! (30. September 2014)

Ich werde die Tage die Startposts mal wieder aktualisieren.


----------



## K3n$! (3. Oktober 2014)

Startposts wieder aktuell. Aktuell nun mit *99* Einträgen im "normalen" Bereich und *15* Uni-/Firmenleitungen.


----------



## Reddgar (4. Oktober 2014)

Manno, wenn die Speedtest.net Server mal mehr hergeben würden, wäre ich mit weiten Abstand vorne  Im Upload stinken die aber alle (Wie im Video zu sehen, schaffe ich easy 500 MB/s) Habe noch KEIN Speedtest gefunden, der mehr als 1 Gbit hat... Traurig  Hätte auch noch nen 10 GBit Server gehabt ^^ !


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Oktober 2014)

Die meisten Speedtest Server sind mit 10Gbit/s angebunden. Wenn du nicht höher kommst, dann wird deine CPU zu schwach sein. Dieser Flash Test braucht bei viel Bandbreite eine richtig schnelle CPU.


----------



## Reddgar (6. Oktober 2014)

Ist nen Intel Xeon E3-1270 V2 @ 3.50GHz

Edit: gerade den Server extra neugestartet, CPU Last war im Idle zwischen 0 und 2%. Beim Speedtest ging die CPU auf 20% (Google Chrome). Speed war 1200 Mbit, denke kaum, dass da was mit 10 Gbit ist


----------



## theCoyote (6. Oktober 2014)

Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
160.78Mb/s | 172.58Mb/s | 18 | theCoyote | Uni-Bonn | 1GB/s | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

also kleine Notiz:
ich mache das von einem Ultrabook aus das leider nicht den besten Prozessor hat, das dürfte die erste Verfälschung der Leistung sein
wobei das wahre Problem eher der Router ist der zwischen dem Anschluss in meiner Wohnung und meinem Laptop hängt, der kann leider nicht so viel, ohne hab ich schon die 250mb/s geschaft, und interessant das mein Upload höher als mein Download ist 

ps: darf ich auch ins Hochschulrechenzentrum gehen und da einen Test machen um in die Highscore zu kommen, oder muss das mein eigener Anschluss sein ?


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Oktober 2014)

Reddgar schrieb:


> Ist nen Intel Xeon E3-1270 V2 @ 3.50GHz
> 
> Edit: gerade den Server extra neugestartet, CPU Last war im Idle zwischen 0 und 2%. Beim Speedtest ging die CPU auf 20% (Google Chrome). Speed war 1200 Mbit, denke kaum, dass da was mit 10 Gbit ist


 Daran wirds wohl liegen.  Flash ist nicht wirklich multicore optimiert, daher war er da schon quasi am Limit. Und bei 1200 MBit/s muss der Server ja mit 10 GBit/s angebunden sein, weil es keine 2 Gbit/s Netzwerkkarten gibt.


----------



## K3n$! (7. Oktober 2014)

theCoyote schrieb:


> Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
> 160.78Mb/s | 172.58Mb/s | 18 | theCoyote | Uni-Bonn | 1GB/s | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
> 
> also kleine Notiz:
> ...


 

Ja, darfst du. Bis ich die Startposts wieder editiere, vergeht sicherlich auch noch ein bisschen Zeit. 
Du kannst also auch gern dein Heimergebnis optimieren


----------



## theCoyote (7. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Daran wirds wohl liegen.  Flash ist nicht wirklich multicore optimiert, daher war er da schon quasi am Limit. Und bei 1200 MBit/s muss der Server ja mit 10 GBit/s angebunden sein, weil es keine 2 Gbit/s Netzwerkkarten gibt.


 
naja, wenn man sich aber umguckt findet man durchaus 10Gib/s Netzwerkkarten 
http://www.hardwarehouse.de/product_info.php?products_id=3264758
kostet nur 360 euro


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Oktober 2014)

Natürlich gibt es 10 Gbit/s Netzwerkkarten.

Warum sollte es die nicht geben?


----------



## Reddgar (9. Oktober 2014)

Bei meinem Anbieter ist maximal sogar 20 Gbit möglich  Ist nur sehr teuer


----------



## 1tch (10. Oktober 2014)

Gut, dann mal auch meine neue.
Der Teckniker sagte, es sei ein Wunder, dass so viel ankommen. Die Verteiler im alten Haus sind die reinste Katastrophe  

47,27 Mb/s | 9,43 Mb/s | 36 ms | 1tch | O2 | 50 Mb/s | Link1


----------



## killerkappi (16. Oktober 2014)

Also hier noch meinaltes abo. Am 1. Januar werde ich auf Init7 mit einem Gbit/s symetrisch umsteigen werde mich dan nochmals melden XD. Aber hier die werte:
10.46 Mb/s | 1.12 Mb/s | 6 ms | killerkappi | Swisscom | 10 Mb/s |


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit es nicht zur verwirrung kommt wohne in der Schweiz daher Swisscom


----------



## dodo741 (16. Oktober 2014)

15.768 Down/ 1.45 Up/ Ping 8 

1&1 16.000


----------



## 442 (27. Oktober 2014)

94,97 Mb/s | 94,39 Mb/s | 13 ms | 442 | SWDD TU Dresden | 100 Mb/s | Link

Hab mich schon gefreut weit oben auf der Liste zu stehen .. aber im Uni-Netz bin ich ja weit unten.  Ist allerdings Wohnheim, hab ich da noch 'ne Chance auf die andere Liste zu kommen? 
Wie komm ich bitte ins ZIH-Zentrum um dort mal nen Speedtest zu machen?


----------



## Dustin91 (27. Oktober 2014)

442 schrieb:


> 94,97 Mb/s | 94,39 Mb/s | 13 ms | 442 | SWDD TU Dresden | 100 Mb/s | Link
> 
> Hab mich schon gefreut weit oben auf der Liste zu stehen .. aber im Uni-Netz bin ich ja weit unten.  Ist allerdings Wohnheim, hab ich da noch 'ne Chance auf die andere Liste zu kommen?
> Wie komm ich bitte ins ZIH-Zentrum um dort mal nen Speedtest zu machen?


 
Mein Ergebnis ist auch aus dem Wohnheim, also kannste dir da den ersten Platz auch abschminken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Oktober 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Mein Ergebnis ist auch aus dem Wohnheim, also kannste dir da den ersten Platz auch abschminken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Holy shit! Habt ihr ne Vollumenbegrenzung? Ansonsten hätte ich erstmal schön nen Server auf dem Zimmer stehen.


----------



## Dustin91 (27. Oktober 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Holy shit! Habt ihr ne Vollumenbegrenzung? Ansonsten hätte ich erstmal schön nen Server auf dem Zimmer stehen.


 
Nope. Zum Glück nicht  Aber wozu n Server? Auch gerne per PN. Mit Servern kenn ich mich 0,0 % aus


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Oktober 2014)

Geld verdienen? 

...wenn du dich mit Servern aber nicht auskennst, dann solltest du das lieber lassen.


----------



## stingray (31. Oktober 2014)

Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
94.17Mb/s | 9.94Mb/s | 7 ms | stingray | O2 TELEFONICA GERMANY | 100/10 MBit/s | http://www.speedtest.net/result/3873479151.png

Kosten pro Monat: 29,95 € inkl. Fritzbox

Privater Anschluss. Örtlicher FTTH/FTTB Glasfaseranbieter. Laut Aussage des ISP wären theoretisch 1 GBit/s Down- und Upload möglich. Momentan ist das größtmögliche Internetpaket jedoch 100/10 MBit/s. Soll sich aber scheinbar nächstes Jahr ändern. Ich hoffe auf mindestens 200/50.


----------



## D4rkResistance (6. November 2014)

Da, ich seit gestern in den Genuss meines Internet-Upgrades gekommen bin und derzeit niemanden persönlich kenne, der ne dickere Leitung hat, als ich, muss ich mich hier einfach mal outen.  Hier die Daten:

*Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link*
213,88 Mb/s | 9.76 Mb/s | 16 ms | D4rkResistance | Unitymedia | 200/10 MBit/s | http://www.speedtest.net/result/3887244438.png

Kosten pro Monat: 50 €; inkl. Horizon-HD-Recorder, PayTV + HD-Paket (Syfy, FOX, TNT, etc.), Festnetz-Flat (3Play Premium 200).


----------



## K3n$! (26. November 2014)

So, die Startposts sind wieder aktuell. 
Jetzt mit *103* "normalen" Internetleitungen und *17* Stand-/Unileitungen.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (27. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



89,65 | 40,01 | 12ms | Rapante_Rapante| Telekom | VDSL 100 | Link


----------



## K3n$! (27. November 2014)

Ich nehme mal an, dass du Vectoring hast. 
Kannst du mal eine Traceroute zu heise.de posten?


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (27. November 2014)

Richtig.^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K3n$! (27. November 2014)

Das sieht ja latenz-mäßig ziemlich gut aus


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (27. November 2014)

Jap, bei BF4 hab ich meistens n 10er Ping, vorher 20-24.

Lediglich der Download ist etwas schwach, liegt aber am G.inp, mal gespannt ob das noch behoben wird. Sync besteht mit vollen 102 mbit mit genug Reserve.


----------



## marvelmaster (3. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



89.19 | 40,31 | 13ms | marvelmaster| Telekom | VDSL 100 | Link


----------



## killerkappi (10. Januar 2015)

Also nun mein neues internet ist on
Provider: init7 Abo: fiber7 gbit symetrisch Effektife raten liegen bei ca 940mbits up+down
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## marvelmaster (10. Januar 2015)

Wtf das schafft kein wlan ^^


----------



## killerkappi (10. Januar 2015)

Ich habe auch nicht behauptet es handelt sich um wlan. Da habe ich mit 5ghz und meinem htc one 250Mbits down 150up bei 5M entfernung.


----------



## marvelmaster (10. Januar 2015)

Ich mein ja nur das man die volle bandbreite mit wlan garnicht ausnutzen kann...mal abgesehen davon das sogar hdds dafür teilweise zu langsam sind...aber trotzdem hätt ich das auch gern


----------



## killerkappi (10. Januar 2015)

Bin von 10 Mbits auf 1000umgestiegen ist doch einzimlicher unterschied. Vorher hat man über jedes Mbit weniger sich aufgeregt und jetzt sind 10 Mbits peanuts. Nun habe auf steam auf ne hdd 50MByte/s weiss ehrlichgesagt nicht was limitiert steam oder die hdd


----------



## K3n$! (10. Januar 2015)

Na morderne Festplatten sollten schon locker 125 MB/s Durchsatz schaffen. 
Ich werde morgen mal den Startposts aktualisieren.

Edit: Der Preis von 777CHF ist ja wirklich sehr günstig, wenn man das mal mit den Preisen für DSL in Deutschland vergleicht. 
Wenn ich mich nicht vertan habe, dann sind das so knapp 54€ im Monat oder?

Bei dem Steam Durchsatz würde ich mal auf die Server von Steam tippen.


----------



## killerkappi (10. Januar 2015)

64.75CHF pro monat da kommen 54euro in etwa hin. Nun man muss sagen normale provider sind abzocker bis zum geht nicht mehr swisscom zb verlangt für ein gbit abo ein komplettpaket welches ca 300fr kostet im monat und einfach billiges tv und telefon drin hat. Upload ist dan auch nur 100Mbit. oder für 10Mbits hab ich 49CHf gezahlt.


----------



## Dustin91 (10. Januar 2015)

Habe auch mal wieder einen Speedtest gemacht. Mein Download und Upload wurden ein wenig besser.
Bedeutet Kupfermedaille bei Down- und Upload 

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## killerkappi (10. Januar 2015)

Download:943.43 | Upload:944.45 | Ping :1| killerkappi | init7 | gbit symetrisch | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so das wäre noch die normgerechte statistik. Geht unter privat nutzung oder? Achja was vlt noch wichtig ist habe bereits einen eintrag mit dem alten internet wäre gescheit den zu ersetzen


----------



## K3n$! (11. Januar 2015)

@killerkappi: Ich denke, dass du einen ganz "normalen" Anschluss für Privatkunden hast, also wie vorher bei Swisscom oder?
Dein anderes Ergebnis, sofern ich das denn überhaupt schon eingetragen habe, würde ich drin lassen. Mir geht es ja vor allem darum, 
dass die User vergleichen können, sprich: Wieviel bleibt von dem "bis zu xxx Mbit/s" übrig.


----------



## killerkappi (11. Januar 2015)

K3n$! schrieb:


> @killerkappi: Ich denke, dass du einen ganz "normalen" Anschluss für Privatkunden hast, also wie vorher bei Swisscom oder?
> Dein anderes Ergebnis, sofern ich das denn überhaupt schon eingetragen habe, würde ich drin lassen. Mir geht es ja vor allem darum,
> dass die User vergleichen können, sprich: Wieviel bleibt von dem "bis zu xxx Mbit/s" übrig.


Und ja es handelt sich um ein heimanschluss bzw abo.Es läuft über FTTH also nur über glasfaser erhältlich, dazu muss die telefonzentralle in deiner nähe mit dem provider ein vertrag haben. Ich dachte mehr das es einwenig komisch aussieht wenn ich 2mal in der liste bin aber mich stört das nicht. Der witz ist der swisscom anschluss war auch bereits über ftth XD war wohl einbisschen unterfordert


----------



## K3n$! (11. Januar 2015)

So, Startposts wieder aktuell. 
Jetzt mit der neuen #1: killerkappi und seiner symmetrischen 1Gbit/s Verbindung von init7


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2015)

Ich will auch so eine Leitung haben...  ...ich gurke immer noch auf meiner 150Mbit/s Leitung rum.

Nach dieser Aussage kommen die ganzen DSL 2000 User wieder mit ihren Mistgabeln und Fackeln  *undweghier*


----------



## 1000Foxi (11. Januar 2015)

*Mistgabel und Fackel raushol* Auf ihn!


----------



## Nottulner (11. Januar 2015)

Download: 12,08 Mb/sec
Upload: 0,97 Mb/sec
Ping: 17ms
Forenname: Nottulner
Provider: Deutsche Telekom
Anbindung: 16mbit

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## Icedaft (11. Januar 2015)

Jetzt treiben sich die Preußenfans schon im PCGH-Forum rum... Ne,ne[emoji1]. Gibt es in Nottuln kein Kabel?[emoji16]


----------



## Amon (11. Januar 2015)

Nottuln ist tiefstes Münsterland da ist das Internet echt noch Neuland. [emoji16]


----------



## Nottulner (12. Januar 2015)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Jetzt treiben sich die Preußenfans schon im PCGH-Forum rum... Ne,ne[emoji1]. Gibt es in Nottuln kein Kabel?[emoji16]



Nee ich wohne 50m zuweit weg vom Verteiler sonst hätte ich schon VDSL aber vllt baut es ja mal irgendwer aus in naher Zukunft. Im Industriegebiet an der Autobahn gibt es das schon.


----------



## taks (12. Januar 2015)

Aber ist schon interessant, die Hälfte der Top20 ist bei der Cablecom ^^
Wieso wohne ich bloss nicht mehr in der Schweiz


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (12. Januar 2015)

Naja, aber nur im Download. Bei den deutschen KNB gibts doch inzwischen auch 200/10 Leitungen. KabelBW würde mir das gerne verkaufen, ich finde den hohen Vdsl Upload aber interessanter. FTTH wäre natürlich noch besser.^^


----------



## robbe (12. Januar 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Nottuln ist tiefstes Münsterland da ist das Internet echt noch Neuland. [emoji16]



Kabel gibt es ja bei euch, allerdings ist Nottuln noch sogenanntes "Non-Upgrade-Gebiet". Sprich nur TV, kein Internet/Telefon über Kabel. Ist aber sicher nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis geupgradet wird.


----------



## Nottulner (12. Januar 2015)

robbe schrieb:


> Kabel gibt es ja bei euch, allerdings ist Nottuln noch sogenanntes "Non-Upgrade-Gebiet". Sprich nur TV, kein Internet/Telefon über Kabel. Ist aber sicher nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis geupgradet wird.



In 10 Jahren vllt.


----------



## robbe (12. Januar 2015)

Würd ich nicht sagen. Die kleinen Dörfer zwischen den ausgebauten Gebieten werden zurzeit recht rasant ausgebaut.


----------



## Icedaft (12. Januar 2015)

Bei mir könnte ich 200Mbit haben über Unity, mein Bruder wohnt in einer älteren Seitenstraße, in der außer Ihm nur noch Rentner leben, da gibt es im Maximum 2Mbit über die Telekom... Es kommt also auch darauf an, in welcher Gegend man wohnt.


----------



## killerkappi (12. Januar 2015)

Cablecom hat hier in der schweiz einen zwispältigen Ruf. Wenn alles funktioniert ist es gut und günstig. Wenn jedoch mal etwas nicht funktioniert ist der support ziemlich schlecht. Wegen ftth habe ich glück das ich in einer der grösseren städten wohne und mein block sowieso umgebaut wurde als  die ftth einrichteten. Nun wie ist das eigentlich in deutschland mit ftth hat da jeder seine eigene faser bis zur telefonzentrale wie in der schweiz?Bzw bin mir gar nicht sicher könnten sogar 4 Pro wohnung sein den habe 4 buchsen und laut meinem provider hat jeder sein eigenes Zitat init7: Die Strecke zwischen dem Fiber7-Pop in der Telefonzentrale und dem Fiber7-Kunden basiert auf Gigabit-Ethernet. Das ist eine dedizierte Punkt-Punkt Verbindung, dh. jeder Fiber7-Kunde hat sein „eigenes Gigabit“ und muss dieses mit niemandem teilen. Andere FTTH-Technologien, insbesondere im Ausland, basieren auf GPON, wo die verfügbare Bandbreite auf mehrere Kunden aufgeteilt wird. GPON kommt für Fiber7 nicht zur Anwendung.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (12. Januar 2015)

Telekom setzt auf GPON.


----------



## taks (12. Januar 2015)

killerkappi schrieb:


> Cablecom hat hier in der schweiz einen zwispältigen Ruf. Wenn alles funktioniert ist es gut und günstig. Wenn jedoch mal etwas nicht funktioniert ist der support ziemlich schlecht. Wegen ftth habe ich glück das ich in einer der grösseren städten wohne und mein block sowieso umgebaut wurde als  die ftth einrichteten. Nun wie ist das eigentlich in deutschland mit ftth hat da jeder seine eigene faser bis zur telefonzentrale wie in der schweiz?Bzw bin mir gar nicht sicher könnten sogar 4 Pro wohnung sein den habe 4 buchsen und laut meinem provider hat jeder sein eigenes Zitat init7: Die Strecke zwischen dem Fiber7-Pop in der Telefonzentrale und dem Fiber7-Kunden basiert auf Gigabit-Ethernet. Das ist eine dedizierte Punkt-Punkt Verbindung, dh. jeder Fiber7-Kunde hat sein „eigenes Gigabit“ und muss dieses mit niemandem teilen. Andere FTTH-Technologien, insbesondere im Ausland, basieren auf GPON, wo die verfügbare Bandbreite auf mehrere Kunden aufgeteilt wird. GPON kommt für Fiber7 nicht zur Anwendung.



Also in meinem Wohnblock hatte Cablecom einen Wandler im Keller von Glas zu Coax.
Für 125Mbits hatte es trotzdem gereicht.


----------



## killerkappi (12. Januar 2015)

also gegen aussen hattest du ein glasfaser anschluss oder umgekehrt? Bei mir waren die pings über kupfer bei ca 90ms und die downloadraten schwankten zwischen 5und 9Mbit/s damals


----------



## taks (12. Januar 2015)

killerkappi schrieb:


> also gegen aussen hattest du ein glasfaser anschluss oder umgekehrt? Bei mir waren die pings über kupfer bei ca 90ms und die downloadraten schwankten zwischen 5und 9Mbit/s damals



Jop, bis zum Haus Glas, und Inhouse dann Coax.


----------



## Apokh (16. Januar 2015)

Download: 103.14 Mbps
Upload: 4.93 Mbps
Ping: 18 ms
Forenname: Apokh
Breitbandanbieter: Unitymedia
gebuchte Geschwindigkeit: 100 MBit
Speedtest.net Link


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. Januar 2015)

*206.28 Mbps| 9.66 Mbps | 14 | MezZo_Mix | Unitymedia | 200 Mbps | SpeedTest*


----------



## phileceed (28. Januar 2015)

*94,65 Mb/s Download
29,04 Mb/s Upload
35ms
phileceed
Swisscom
100 Mb/s
Link1 Link2
*


----------



## Fenics (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link

18.41 Mb/s | 1,01 Mb/s | 30 ms | Fenics | MDDSL | 18 Mbit/s down 1 Mbit/s up | 
Link1Ping zum Teil auch bis 24ms...


----------



## Lyran (29. Januar 2015)

Update:

95,70 Mb/s | 19,24 MB/s | 10 ms | Lyran | wilhelm.tel | 100 Mb/s | Link


----------



## Reddgar (29. Januar 2015)

Moin Leute. Hab mittlerweile von 4 Gbit auf 10 Gbit aufgerüstet. Muss sagen, dass ich nirgends nen Speedtest finde, der über 1 Gbit geht.

Wenn ich auf große Server von OCH hochlade komme och meist auf ca. 950 MB/s upload, was ja auch nichtmal 10 Gbit sind... Jemand eine Idee wo ich mal meine 10 Gbit auslasten kann um hier erneut die Liste zu sprengen ?


----------



## marvelmaster (29. Januar 2015)

Wie krank ist das bitte?


----------



## Icedaft (29. Januar 2015)

10 Gbit? Du bist ganz klar "raus".....


----------



## marvelmaster (29. Januar 2015)

Btw es gibt garkeine Festplatte die das kann


----------



## K3n$! (29. Januar 2015)

@Reddgar: Ich würde mal nach anderen Hostern schauen, die am gleichen Knotenpunkt vertreten sind. 
Das Problem ist ja nur, dass die Datei ziemlich groß sein sollte. Selbst eine 4GB ISO ist ja in 4 Sekunden geladen. 
Die meisten Anbieter bieten leider nur so kleine Größen wie 100MB an.

Tele2 Speedtest Service


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (29. Januar 2015)

marvelmaster schrieb:


> Btw es gibt garkeine Festplatte die das kann


Nur RAM, SSDs..


----------



## Reddgar (29. Januar 2015)

Um auf 950 MB/s zu kommen, lade ich bspw 30x3GB Datein gleichzeitig hoch. 

Sowas geht beim Speedtest ja leider nicht

& Klar geht das mit nem SSD Raid !  Manchmal komme ich beim FTP Server auf 1,5 GB/s im Download, sind sogar mehr als 10 Gbit XD


----------



## marvelmaster (29. Januar 2015)

Oder mit 10 pcs gleichzeitig den 1gb test machen


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (29. Januar 2015)

Ist das ne private Leitung oder wohnst du im Rechenzentrum?


----------



## marvelmaster (29. Januar 2015)

Er sollte mit der leitung nen eigenen speedtest hosten ^^


----------



## Reddgar (29. Januar 2015)

marvelmaster schrieb:


> Er sollte mit der leitung nen eigenen speedtest hosten ^^



Hab schon mal überlegt bei Speedtest.net mich eintragen lasse, dachte mir dann aber nur, wozu?

Hab btw. festgestellt das Google Chrome müll ist ab ca. 600 MBit hängt sich der Browser auf und zieht 100% CPU Load. Das mit 16x 2,66 GHz....


----------



## marvelmaster (29. Januar 2015)

Solche probleme willich auch mal haben xD


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Januar 2015)

Screenshots oder die Leitung exsistiert nicht!


----------



## Reddgar (29. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Screenshots oder die Leitung exsistiert nicht!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht mal wieder 95% CPU Last. Im "Idle" atm schon 20% wenn ich ma wieder neustarte zeig ich euch die vollen 10 Gbit falls Bedarf besteht 

Jetzt halt leider nur noch 6.9 Gbit :/ (790 MB/s). Nicht wundern mit dem dem Diagramm, extra kurz hochgeladen um den Upload nicht abzuschließen  Denn so ein 500 MB Part ist ziemlich schnell geuppt ;D

Edit: Warum sollte ich auch lügen? Mein 4 Gbit Server war auch real  Video ist mit in der Top-Liste wie ich's beweise


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*

omg .. wie macht man so ne Tabelle xD .. Moment^^


----------



## Reddgar (29. Januar 2015)

Was für eine Tabelle? :S

Das ist ein Programm um mehrere Dateien gleichzeitig auf mehrere Server zu schieben


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Januar 2015)

Nich schlecht die Leitung.


----------



## Reddgar (29. Januar 2015)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Nich schlecht die Leitung.



Ja ist ganz nett ^^ Dumm nur wenn die CPU meist schlapp macht oder die Server auf der anderen Seite zu lahm sind, weshalb man 20-40 Verbindungen braucht 

In 2-3 Monaten wird wieder was schnelleres geholt ! Schnellere CPU etc. Evtl dann sogar 20 GBit :'D

Edit: Nach oben sind keine Grenzen, mein Kollege hat sogar 30 GBit...


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link

99,11 Mb/s |6,00 Mb/s | 26 ms | 
Fr0ntL1ner
 | Kabel Deutschland | 100k | 
Link


----------



## K3n$! (29. Januar 2015)

@Reddgar: Kannst du mal kurz erklären, wie man zu so einer Leitung kommt? Wie bekommt man z.B. 30Gbit/s ?  Remote-Server? Was bezahlt man dafür?


----------



## Reddgar (30. Januar 2015)

10 Gbit Server gibt es schon ab 20€ monatlich (mit Gutschein 10€) sind dann allerdings sehr schwach, da man den mit 15 usern teilt. (HostDzire (Reseller))

Nforce bietet 1-20Gbit dedicated Server, von ca. 150€ bis ~500€ (ohne extras)

Bei Leaseweb über reseller auch 30 Gbit (Preis weiß ich atm nicht)


----------



## K3n$! (30. Januar 2015)

Und jetzt noch die Frage: Wozu braucht man sowas? (außer natürlich, um im Speedtest-Thread den längsten zu haben  )


----------



## Apokh (30. Januar 2015)

Da hat er sich schon disqualifiziert.


----------



## keinnick (30. Januar 2015)

Reddgar schrieb:


> http://abload.de/img/screenshot593uez.png
> 
> Wie man sieht mal wieder 95% CPU Last. Im "Idle" atm schon 20% wenn ich ma wieder neustarte zeig ich euch die vollen 10 Gbit falls Bedarf besteht
> 
> ...



Ok, cool. Du hast Dir (lt. Deiner IP 185.63.252.106) bei https://host-palace.com oder einem Reseller von denen einen Windows-Server gemietet bzw. da untergestellt und die bieten als Addon eine 10Gbit/s-Anbindung an. Nur ist das jetzt glaub ich nicht der Sinn dieses Threads gewesen. Ich kann mir auch irgendwo so ein Ding mieten oder bei meinem Arbeitgeber unterstellen nur was bringt mir das in der Praxis?


----------



## Reddgar (30. Januar 2015)

Warum disqualifiziert? 

"4. Stand-/ Uni- und Firmenleitungen"

So, ich habe den Server nicht gemietet um bei den Tests den längsten zu haben ... Der 10 GBit ist momentan vorübergehend bis ich mir bei NForce wieder einen miete. Ich gebe ja wohl keine 350€ monatlich aus für Speedtests?! Bisschen den Kopf einschalten... Ich arbeite damit, was soll ich sonst damit machen?! Außer Geld verdienen bleibt da ja wohl nichts übrig oder?


----------



## danomat (30. Januar 2015)

Na klar. Du kannst nur ein gelangweilter Millionär sein um hier anzugeben


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Januar 2015)

danomat schrieb:


> Na klar. Du kannst nur ein gelangweilter Millionär sein um hier anzugeben


Der hätte so eine Leitung zuhause und müsste sich keinen Server leihen.


----------



## sozialhookah (1. Februar 2015)

Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
149,14 Mbps|15,36 Mbps|11ms|sozialhookah|UPC Austria|250Mbps(ist aber dieses Monat noch auf 150Mbps begrenzt)|Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## DON (3. Februar 2015)

*Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
55,89Mbps | 6,09Mbps | 9ms | DON | tkrz Stadtwerke GmbH | 50Mbps | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results*


----------



## Fre3eman (7. Februar 2015)

Leider ist nicht mehr möglich



Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
5,9mbps | 0,61Mbps | 23ms | Fre3eman | 1&1 | 6 MB/s| Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## K3n$! (7. Februar 2015)

Bitte wie im 1. Post angegeben hier die Daten posten, sonst kann ich dich leider nicht in die Liste aufnehmen (wenn ich das nächste Mal aktualisiere).


----------



## Fre3eman (8. Februar 2015)

erledigt


----------



## K3n$! (8. Februar 2015)

Der Link fehlt immer noch


----------



## Fre3eman (8. Februar 2015)

jetzt aber 

Sorry für SPAM


----------



## robbe (13. Februar 2015)

Tarifupgrade:

Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
213,46Mbps | 9,58Mbps | 16ms | robbe | Unitymedia | 200 MB/s| Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## K3n$! (1. März 2015)

Startposts aktualisiert, jetzt mit *117 Testergebnissen*


----------



## 1000Foxi (22. März 2015)

Endlich mehr als 3k!

*5.45mbps | 1.92mbps | 27 | 1000Foxi | Telekom | 16k | **Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

*Habe auf dem Teamspeak der in Frankfurt steht immer 23 Ping, auf den komme ich beim Test aber leider nie.


----------



## Watertouch (22. März 2015)

10.43mbps | 1.33mbps | 23 | Watertouch | Telekom | 16K | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## rackcity (25. März 2015)

Update:


47.76 Mbps | 8.27 Mbps| 24 | rackcity| Deutsche Telekom | 50K V-DSL | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## Marcel2004 (27. März 2015)

*Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
*89.27Mb/s |  37.13Mb/s |  9 ms | Marcel2004 | Telekom | Magenta L - VDSL 100 |  Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## Aegon (20. April 2015)

Download 93.67Mb/s | Upload 19.47Mb/s | Ping 15 ms | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

Eine kleine Verbesserung gegenüber den 100KB/s, die ich vorher hatte


----------



## brazzjazz (25. April 2015)

Ich würde schon behaupten, dass meine Leitung sehr schnell ist - es sei denn, ich stehe mal drauf.


----------



## EcHiRaK (25. April 2015)

Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
94.83Mb/s | 40.29Mb/s | 17 ms | EcHiRaK | Telekom | Magenta L - VDSL 100 | 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SquadLeader (29. April 2015)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



 Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
19,48 Mb/s | 20,42 Mb/s | 29 ms | SquadLeader | Drei | 20 Mb/s down 5Mb/s up | 
Link

19,28 Mb/s | 3,37 Mb/s | 34 ms | SquadLeader | Drei | 20 Mb/s down 5Mb/s up | 
Link
Erstes Ergebnis mit LTE, zweites mit UMTS.
LTE schlägt zu beginn kurz auf 35 Mb/s bevor es auf Vertragsgeschwindigkeit gedrosselt wird, der Upload lässt sich aber von diesem Limit nicht sonderlich beeindrucken.
Wird langsam Zeit für den 150/50 Vertrag, hoffe da ist noch viel zu holen.


----------



## moreply (29. April 2015)

47,57 MB/s|8,21MB/s|18 ms|moreply |Telekom|50MB/s|Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## Lunixx (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link

213,50 Mb/s | 9,93 Mb/s | 6 ms | Lunixx | Unitymedia | 200 Mbit/s |
Link


----------



## S754 (12. Juni 2015)

SOOOO, jetzt bin ich auch endlich mal dran mit schnellerer Geschwindigkeit! Bitte Updaten. 

97.18 Mbps | 7.96 Mbps | 8 ms | S754| Lampert | 100/8 | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (18. Juni 2015)

Wie bekommt ihr so einen Ping ? Wo muss ich umziehen ?


----------



## S754 (18. Juni 2015)

MyComputerTIPS schrieb:


> Wie bekommt ihr so einen Ping ? Wo muss ich umziehen ?



Siehe Profil: A:\Vorarlberg\
^^


----------



## onlygaming (18. Juni 2015)

Ich hab ne 6K Leitung und folgende ergebnisse laut dem Ookla Speedtest:

Ping: 44ms
Download speed: 5,53Mbps
Upload Speed:0,55Mbps


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (18. Juni 2015)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Ich hab ne 6K Leitung und folgende ergebnisse laut dem Ookla Speedtest:
> 
> Ping: 44ms
> Download speed: 5,53Mbps
> Upload Speed:0,55Mbps



Da steht ein Beispiel wie man es schreiben soll.


----------



## K3n$! (19. Juni 2015)

Ja, bitte am Beispiel orientieren. Wichtig ist der Link und der eigentliche Anbieter + gebuchter Leitung. 
Die Daten entnehme ich meistens ohnehin des Links.

Die Startposts werde ich nachher mal editieren, wenn ich es nicht vergesse.


Edit:

Startposts wieder aktuell. Jetzt mit *127* Ergebnisse, *12* Änderungen, *10* Neue.


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (2. Juli 2015)

94.18 Mbps |95.67 Mbps | 15 ms |HeinzNurgmann| RWTH Aachen | 100/100 | Link
bald kommt der gigabit


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (4. Juli 2015)

12.63Mb/s | 0.97 Mb/s | 20-26 | MyComputerTips | 1&1 | 16Mb DSL | Link

Abends 20ms, am Tag so zwischen 24-27
(Internet kostet mich 29€)  normalerweise nur 25€... (4€ wegen dieser Freischaltung von einem anderen Anbieter oder so)


----------



## Chomper666 (6. Juli 2015)

128,23Mb/s | 5,96Mb/s | 14ms | Chomper666 | Unitymedia | 120Mb Kabel | http://www.speedtest.net/result/4483812072.png

Hi hier auch mal meine Inet Leitung


----------



## Frontline25 (10. Juli 2015)

Gestern ein Upgrade von 100.000 auf 200.000 bekommen 

Yes,  auf Platz 5 der download geschwindigkeit und anscheinend schnellste leitung von Unitmedia aus 

*216,77 MB/s | 21,11 MB/s | 14 ms | Frontline25 | Unitymedia | 200.000 |  http://www.speedtest.net/result/4493799088.png*


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (13. Juli 2015)

Ich bin so was von neidisch yhhh ich hab 16k und 70% hier hat 50k+..  ehhhh


----------



## Damir (23. August 2015)

122,72 MB/s | 6,04 MB/s | 11 ms | GamerPC_2014 | Unitymedia | 120.000 | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## isnicable (23. September 2015)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



 Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
94,96Mb/s | 39,79Mb/s | 10ms | isnicable| Telekom| 100mb/s| 
Link


----------



## Sanyoo01 (23. September 2015)

48,86mbs /9,79mbs/4ms/Sanyoo01 / A1 Telekom /50mbs / Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## djitalo (23. September 2015)

0,41 MB/s | 0,08 MB/s | 97 ms | djitalo | Deutsche Telekom | 2000 kbit/s | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

Die Leute beschweren sich über 16k ? 
Wir schreiben bald das Jahr 2016 und ich schlürfe mit meinen 384 kbit/s durch die Welt
Für mich gibt es keine Alternative


----------



## Icedaft (24. September 2015)

Schau hier mal rein: Zukunft Breitband - Breitband vor Ort

Von Internet via Satellit, Sat-gestützter Leitung (Upload dann über die Telefonleitung), über LTE, Richtantenne, regionale Glasfaseranbieter usw., die Anbieter haben sich mittlerweile einiges einfallen lassen um auch weiße Flecken auf der Karte versorgen zu können. Oft teuer im Vergleich zu DSL & Co. und manchmal mit einigen weiteren Nachteilen behaftet, aber theoretisch/technisch kann man überall einen Internetanschluss mit mehr als 2Mbit/s einrichten lassen.

Nicht unbedingt ein Trost, aber technisch gesehen realisierbar.


----------



## Timerle (24. September 2015)

Endlich VDSL... 

47.33 Mbps | 8.44 Mbps | 20 ms | Telekom | 50/10 |  Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## Destro_ (28. September 2015)

50.36 Mbps | 9.28 Mbps | 20 ms | 1&1 |  Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## K3n$! (17. Oktober 2015)

Startposts wieder aktuell, jetzt *136 + 18* Einträge!


----------



## larry020 (25. Oktober 2015)

95.05 Mbps | 94.10 Mbps | 1 ms | Stadtwerke Media | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## DerWinter (1. November 2015)

Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link

100.5 Mb/s | 39.42 Mb/s | 9 ms | DerWinter| o2  | 100 Mbit/s | 
Link


----------



## D4rkResistance (16. November 2015)

Dann mal ein kleines Update von mir...bin vor 8 Monaten umgezogen.  Bitte Score in den Listen anpassen. 



Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link

216.40 Mb/s | 10.40 Mb/s | 22 ms | D4rkResistance| Unitymedia  | 200 Mbit/s | 
Link


----------



## Reddgar (27. November 2015)

Mal geupgradet zuhause  Server ist aber noch immer unangefochten auf Platz 1. Wenn die Server denn mal mehr standhalten würden als Läppische 1 GBit, würde man da auch mehr sehen im Result....



Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link

198.36 Mb/s | 12.05 Mb/s | 22 ms | Reddgar | Kabel Deutschland  | 200 Mbit/s | 
Link


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link

152,31 Mb/s | 10,39 Mb/s | 9 ms | nWo-Wolfpac | Unitymedia | 200 Mbit/s | 
Link
Normalerweise erreiche ich die vollen 200 MBit/s aber ich bin über WLAN im Netz


----------



## blautemple (8. Dezember 2015)

Nach 7 Jahren mit unter 1Mb/s der reinste Segen 

97,94 Mb/s 39,41Mb/s 32ms blautemple Telekom 100/40Mb/s Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## Nickles (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link

198.23 Mbit | 11.98 Mbit | 14 ms | Nickles | Vodafone/Kabeldeutschland (Fusioniert) | 200 Mbit down 12 Mbit up | 
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## PCTom (16. Dezember 2015)

EDIT  1


----------



## Reddgar (21. Dezember 2015)

Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link

1888.81 Mb/s | 854.11 Mb/s | 1 ms | Reddgar | HOST DZIRE  | 2 Gbit/s | 
Link
Tja im Upload bekomme ich bei speedtest.net keine 2 Gbit


----------



## HenneHuhn (21. Dezember 2015)

Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link

47,74 Mb/s |9,23 Mb/s | 24 ms | HenneHuhn | Vodafone  |50 Mbit/s | 
Link


----------



## Pladdaah (12. Januar 2016)

ALT  11.42    | 5.21    | 30ms  |Pladdaah | Tmobile (LTE) | 25Mbit/s |Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
NEU 122.59 | 11.96 | 20ms  |Pladdaah | UPC | 125 Mbit/s | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## Zocker_Boy (12. Januar 2016)

Ich weiß grad gar nicht, ob ich diesen Thread schon mal geschrieben hab  Egal, doppelt hält bekanntlich besser xD



Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link

99.94 Mb/s | 30.66 Mb/s | 18 ms | Zocker_Boy | Telekom  | 100 Mbit/s | 
Link


----------



## Placebo (21. Januar 2016)

Von grässlicher Dorfleitung (1Mbit up/0,08Mbit down) zu brandneuem Glasfaser ins Haus und zur Zeit kaum anderen Nutzern in der gesamten Leitung im Ort 



Download|Upload|Ping|ForenName|Breitbandanbieter|gebuchte Geschwindigkeit|Speedtest.net Link
93,67Mb/s|5,64Mb/s|0ms|Placebo|Bisping&Bisping|50Mbit/s|
Link


----------



## MrLoL1 (26. Januar 2016)

99,90 Mb/s |36,05 Mb/s| 9ms | MrLoL1| Telekom | 100Mbit | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

EDIT: Doppelpost


----------



## MrLoL1 (26. Januar 2016)

99,90 Mb/s |36,05 Mb/s| 9ms | MrLoL1| Telekom | 100Mbit | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## DirtyPants (27. Januar 2016)

90,29 Mb/s | 21,22 MB/s | 21 ms | Loop | Telekom | 100 Mb/s |Link


----------



## Nickles (3. Februar 2016)

Gibts auch andere Seite die man posten kann? Problem is bei speedtest, das geht zu schnell.
Hab hier ne 10gbit Leitung (Server) anliegen aber der Test ist so schnell vorbei dass ich nicht über 1024 mbit komme..........


----------



## Basaltkopp (9. Februar 2016)

94,97 Mb/s | 39,39 MB/s | 8 ms | Basaltkopp | Telekom | 100 Mb/s | Speedtest.net


----------



## AmateurExperte (11. Februar 2016)

87,84 Mb/s|87,13Mb/s|3ms|AmateurExperte|HeLi NET|10Mb/s [FTTH]|


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phir0n (11. Februar 2016)

Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link

50.34 Mb/s | *9.31 Mb/s | 15 ms | Phiron | Vodafone  | 50 Mbit/s | 
http://www.speedtest.net/result/5077710202.png


----------



## Doggycat (11. Februar 2016)

Download	Upload	         Ping	    breitbandanbieter    	gebuchte Geschwindigkeit	
170 Mb/s    	51Mb/s	      10 ms	    Stiegeler                         150 Mbit/s	


Ich hatte ebenfalls davor eine 1mbit Leitung beim Umbau direkt Glasfaserkabel gelegt


----------



## K3n$! (14. Februar 2016)

Ich schaffe leider momentan nicht, die Liste zu aktualisieren.
Ich bitte daher noch um etwas Geduld


----------



## Master-Gaben (14. Februar 2016)

Download | Upload     | Ping    | ForenName       | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
42,4 Mb/s |  4,4 Mb/s | 36 ms | Master-Gaben | K-Net Gmbh             | 50 Mb/s                                        | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## NRJX (14. Februar 2016)

___Download________| Upload_______| Ping___| ForenName___| Breitbandanbieter__| gebuchte Geschwindigkeit |_Speedtest.net Link
___**21,66 Mbps_____**0,97MBps____**1ms___**NRJX________**Unitymedia________** 20Mbps________________**  Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## wr2champ (27. Februar 2016)

Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link

205.00Mb/s | 19.87Mb/s | 49 ms | wr2champ | Unitymedia  | 200 Mbit/s | 
Link


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (27. Februar 2016)

Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link

429.78Mb/s | 20.41Mb/s | 7 ms | nWo-Wolfpac | Unitymedia  | 400 Mbit/s | 
Link


----------



## Quppi (1. März 2016)

*Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link*
615.94Mb/s | 779.99 Mb/s | 1ms | Quppi | KIT | 1 Gbit (synchron) | 
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results 
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results 
Weiß nicht genau, wo du das einordnen willst. Der Test ist bei mir zu Hause im Zimmer gemacht, aber unser Anbieter ist ja ne Uni


----------



## INU.ID (1. März 2016)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link

  213,91 Mb/s | 22 Mb/s | 9 ms | INU.ID | Unitymedia | 200 Mbit/s | 
Link


----------



## onlygaming (12. April 2016)

VDSL 50 der Telekom :

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

Leitung ist Tag und Nacht voll da, sehr zufrieden


----------



## nonamez78 (13. April 2016)

Da hab ich doch eben nicht blöd geguckt. Wollte aus meiner Kabelleitung die TV Optionen raushaben. Das ginge während der Vertragslaufzeit nur mit einem Bandbreiten Update (hatte 200/20 von UM). War mir recht, kostet ein paar Euro fürs Internet mehr, aber für TV weniger. Nach 20 Minuten war der Router offline und nun seh ich das Bild im Anhang.

Das braucht doch kein Mensch . Aber wie immer "nice2have".

Ergebnis


----------



## erNi85 (15. April 2016)

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## koffeinjunkie (18. April 2016)

Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## Frontline25 (28. April 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
> 
> 429.78Mb/s | 20.41Mb/s | 7 ms | nWo-Wolfpac | Unitymedia  | 400 Mbit/s |
> Link


Weißt du zufällig wie ihr angebunden seit ? Also die Entfernung vom Kabel verteiler? Oder desweiteren?

Ps: Wie wird es eigendlich abgeregelt? Er hat schließlich mal 29.000 extra, wir haben hier ca 15-16.000 extra Ab und zu hat der Router schluckauf und gibt uns sogar 235.000 für 3-5 Sekunden 

Ps2: Mein Vater hatn angebot von der Telekom bekommen mitn Magenta vertrag wo wir weniger zahlen würden und sogar mehr Upload bekommen würden ... Jedoch lese ich von Gerüchten, dass auch die Magenta Tarife eventuell gedrosselt werden würden?
Telekom will nähmlich hier die Straße aufreißen und überall Glasfaser verlegen die nächsten Monate


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (28. April 2016)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig wie ihr angebunden seit ? Also die Entfernung vom Kabel verteiler? Oder desweiteren?
> 
> Ps: Wie wird es eigendlich abgeregelt? Er hat schließlich mal 29.000 extra, wir haben hier ca 15-16.000 extra Ab und zu hat der Router schluckauf und gibt uns sogar 235.000 für 3-5 Sekunden
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weiß ist der Verteiler nur 200m entfernt  Ich wohne genau im Zentrum der Stadt, und hatte sogar mal 480MB/s. Unitymedia scheint das irgendwie bei mir nicht richtig drosseln zu können.

Zur Telekom kann ich nichts sagen  Ich habe schon seit über 10 Jahren nichts mehr mit denen am Hut.


----------



## nonamez78 (28. April 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß ist der Verteiler nur 200m entfernt  Ich wohne genau im Zentrum der Stadt, und hatte sogar mal 480MB/s. Unitymedia scheint das irgendwie bei mir nicht richtig drosseln zu können.
> 
> Zur Telekom kann ich nichts sagen  Ich habe schon seit über 10 Jahren nichts mehr mit denen am Hut.



Bei mir liegen auch permanent 450 MBits an, da ändert auch ein Reconnect nichts dran. Werte sind eine Seite vorher. Die Entfernung zum Verteiler würde ich als unwichtig ansehen wollen (ihr meint den Verteiler, an welchem die Glasfaserleitungen anliegen?).
Ich wohne in einem "2500 Einwohner Nest". Bis hierher liegt in jedem Fall nur Coax, die nächste Glasfaseranschlüsse liegen in minimal 5-6 km Entfernung in der nächsten größeren Stadt.


----------



## Frontline25 (28. April 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Bei mir liegen auch permanent 450 MBits an, da ändert auch ein Reconnect nichts dran. Werte sind eine Seite vorher. Die Entfernung zum Verteiler würde ich als unwichtig ansehen wollen (ihr meint den Verteiler, an welchem die Glasfaserleitungen anliegen?).
> Ich wohne in einem "2500 Einwohner Nest". Bis hierher liegt in jedem Fall nur Coax, die nächste Glasfaseranschlüsse liegen in minimal 5-6 km Entfernung in der nächsten größeren Stadt.



Okay, dann verstehe ich nicht, warum Telekom hier Glasfaser legen will, wenn Unitymedie seinen Verteiler grad mal ca 60 m entfernt hat 
Schätze aber mal dass sie Kunden für sich gewinnen wollen, mithilfe des höheren Uploads und etwas günstigeren Preisen


----------



## mrfloppy (30. April 2016)

Ist ein Argument seitens der Telekom. Zu dem ist es so das sich normale Anschlüsse nicht wie ein Shared Medium verhalten . Und die Aussage von nonamez halte ich für ein Gerücht . Auch unitymedia wird es nicht schaffen solche Bandbreiten über coax zu schieben auf 5-6 km Kupfer . Ich hab lieber einen Ticken weniger Bandbreite aber dafür nicht so anfällig wie coax Anschlüsse wenn mal mehrere Nutzer online sind. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## robbe (30. April 2016)

Du solltest dich mal über den DOCSIS Standard informieren. Kabellängen spielen hier nahezu keine Rolle, da das Signal in gewissen Abständen (bevor es einen unbrauchbaren Pegel erreicht) sowohl auf der Straße als auch dann letztendlich in den Häusern wieder verstärkt wird. So kann es durchaus sein, das der per Glasfaser angebunden Hauptverteiler (Fibernode) auf dem Land einen Umkreis von etlichen Kilometern versorgt. Solange der Signalpegel und die Signalqualität mithilfe von Straßen- und Hausverstärkern konstant hochgehalten wird, ist überall die volle Bandbreite möglich. Daher ist es auch völlig egal, wie weit ab vom Schuss man wohnt, Einbußen in der Geschwindigkeit, kann es lediglich durch Überlastungen geben. Und auch diese werden oftmals viel zu sehr hochgepusht. Aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich den Anteil von überlasteten Gebieten auf unter 5% schätzen.


----------



## netheral (8. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich eure Ergebnisse hier so sehe möchte ich gleichzeitig lachen und weinen:

11,79 Mb/s *| 0,95 Mb/s | 36 ms| netheral | Deutsche Telekom | 16 Mb/s | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

* Wow, sonst sind hier nur 10,8 - 11,5 drin - dass man sich bei so einer Buschtrommel-Leitung noch über sowas freut... Nichtmal 16000 kann die Telekom liefern, was ein Witz.  Liegt wohl daran, dass Nacht ist und die meisten Leute hier schlafen. Wenn ich sehe, dass viele 400 Mb/s buchen und deutlich mehr bekommen: Gebt ihr mir euren "Überschuss" ab? Am Beispiel von nWo-Wolfpac würde ich mir nen Ast freuen, die überschüssigen ca. 30 Mb/s zu haben.  Traurig genug. Ich darf mir einfach nicht bewusst machen, dass ich im Download nur ~ 2,8 % und im Upload immerhin ~ 4,7 % der Leistung bekomme, aber dennoch hier locker 45 Euro zu zahlen sind. Schnell vergessen, vergessen, vergessen, ach mist, funktioniert nicht. 

Edit: Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## K3n$! (8. Mai 2016)

So, Thread wieder aktuell. Hat leider etwas länger gedauert diesmal.
Zuvor habe ich mir noch die Arbeit gemacht, jedes Mal die Einträge per Hand zu editieren, was mittlerweile aber zu aufwendig ist.
Daher läuft das ganze jetzt über eine Excel/Calc-Tabelle, sodass eine Aktualisierung einfacher von der Hand geht.

*Neuer Stand: 161 + 20 Einträge.


*Einige Posts konnte ich leider nicht mit in die Liste aufnehmen (kein Link zu Speedtest.net, unvollständige Angaben etc.).


----------



## netheral (8. Mai 2016)

Interessant, dass laut den hier gesammelten Zahlen oft sogar gerade die kleinen Anschlüsse nicht das geliefert bekommen, was eigentlich bestellt wurde. Bei uns in einem kleinen Nachbarort muss man für ca. 2,5 gelieferte Mb/s den vollen 16 Mb/s Tarif buchen und voll bezahlen.  Ich dachte immer, dass es sich eigentlich durch alle Geschwindigkeitsklassen zieht, was die oft genutzte Klausel "bis zu xyz Mb/s" erklären würde. Scheint sich aber wirklich oft um die ADSL(2) Leitungen handeln, die mit dem Problem zu tun haben und sonst außer bei VDSL mit 50 Mb/s kaum aufzutreten.

Eigentlich ein schlechter Scherz: Man bezahlt schon im Vergleich zu schnellen Tarifen extrem viel und bekommt dann sogar prozentual noch weniger als andere vom angebotenen Kuchen, während bei schnellen Anschlüssen nicht selten 5 - 10 % mehr durch die Leitung kommen.


----------



## Exqzme (15. Mai 2016)

Download Upload  Ping  ForenName  Breitbandanbieter  gebuchte Geschwindigkeit  Speedtest.net Link 
91.89Mb/s  19.02Mb/s  2 ms  Exqzme  SWNNet 100 Mbit/s  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist FTTH Glasfaser in einem 100 Einwohner Dorf wovon wir noch echt außerhalb leben. Haben sogar die Möglichkeit auf 50/250mbits zu erhöhen (10€ mehr im Monat).

Wir haben 100mbit gebucht, ich lade aber jetzt teilweise schon mit 25mb/s runter :o


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Mai 2016)

Zu dem Test müsste man Flash installiert haben.


----------



## Exqzme (15. Mai 2016)

Hab den ganz normalen Ookla Speedtest gemacht ?


----------



## blautemple (25. Mai 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Nach 7 Jahren mit unter 1Mb/s der reinste Segen
> 
> 97,94 Mb/s 39,41Mb/s 32ms blautemple Telekom 100/40Mb/s Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results



Zwar minimal schlechtere Down/- uploadraten, dafür aber endlich weg von Hybrid. Außerdem wurde der Test per WLAN gemacht im LAN wäre er wohl noch minimal besser 

94,12 Mb/s 39,20Mb/s 13ms blautemple Telekom 100/40Mb/s http://www.speedtest.net/result/5353356672.png


----------



## Nickles (1. Juni 2016)

Update, Vertrag gewechselt. Aufschaltung 13 Minuten nach Bestellung, der Hammer.
Neuer Vertrag: Internet & Phone Business Kabel 200 200 mbits down, 25 mbits up (und im Gegenteil zu 200B kein Terabyte Limit )[TD]204.17 mb/s[/TD]
[TD]25.27 Mb/s[/TD]
[TD]13 ms[/TD]
[TD]Nickles[/TD]
[TD]Vodafone[/TD]
[TD]200/25 Mbit/s[/TD]
[TD]http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5370465252[/TD]
​


----------



## ric84 (14. Juni 2016)

200mbit !! Siehe Link in Signature 

Armen Schweine, die noch unter 20mb rumtümpeln


----------



## pedi (14. Juni 2016)

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

bin zufrieden.


----------



## cryon1c (15. Juni 2016)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/5405796683.png

Frisch geschaltet, frisches Modem. Die fummeln noch an den Leitungswerten rum, denn diese sind noch nicht ganz optimal.
400V Tarif aktuell, sollte das nicht passen, wird einfach auf den 400er umgestellt. 

Upload passt auch, 25mbit/s ist natürlich etwas mager, aber weit mehr als die Telekomiker hier bieten. 
Und vor allem schneller. Sonntag angerufen. Montag war die Kiste mit dem neuen Modem unterwegs, Dienstag früh wars da und geschaltet. So muss das. Wer ein passendes Modem hat, kriegt die Leitung innerhalb von Minuten umgestellt.


----------



## master030 (28. Juni 2016)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/4911799494.png


----------



## cryon1c (28. Juni 2016)

Nachtrag: Vodafone hat noch mal zurückgerufen (und mich ausm Bett gehoben - erinnert mich dran, die Zeiten anzusagen  ):
http://www.speedtest.net/result/5436913719.png

Die restlichen 6mbit/s bis zum Tarif sollten sich auch rausquetschen lassen, ich mach das mal in der Nacht.


----------



## FTTH (28. Juni 2016)

Ein Speedtest von meinem Handy mit LTE 2600 ohne Carrier Aggregation.
111,58 Mbit/s | 44,77 Mbit/s | 18 ms | FTTH | Vodafone | *bis zu* 225 Mbit/s | http://www.speedtest.net/android/2027046634.png


----------



## MadWalnut (9. Juli 2016)

Der Umzug nach Singapur und FTTH machts möglich  Nur 1GBit/s im Speedtest weil ich keine 2GBit/s-Netzwerkkarte habe  Inzwischen werden hier aber auch 10GBit/s-Tarife angeboten, wird es Zeit für ein Upgrade? 

947.37Mb/s | 951.58Mb/s | 1ms | MadWalnut | ViewQwest | 2GBit/s | http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4575954728


----------



## Timerle (13. Juli 2016)

MadWalnut schrieb:


> Der Umzug nach Singapur und FTTH machts möglich  Nur 1GBit/s im Speedtest weil ich keine 2GBit/s-Netzwerkkarte habe  Inzwischen werden hier aber auch 10GBit/s-Tarife angeboten, wird es Zeit für ein Upgrade?



Da dauern Downloads ja ewig..... du armer


----------



## kaltes_eisen (17. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ende September ist hier endlich 100k DSL verfügbar und was machen wir? Wir ziehen um


----------



## McZeRo (28. September 2016)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link

210,23 Mbit/s | 102,61 Mbit/s | 0 ms | McZeRo | Telekom | Fiber 200 (FTTH) | 
Link


----------



## royaldoom3 (28. September 2016)

Ping 0 ms? Oh man, wird Zeit, dass die Tcom bei uns auch FTTH ausbaut


----------



## blautemple (28. September 2016)

royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Ping 0 ms? Oh man, wird Zeit, dass die Tcom bei uns auch FTTH ausbaut



Das ist einfach nur ein Messfehler


----------



## McZeRo (29. September 2016)

So ist es, normaler wert ist eher ~6ms.


----------



## CoreLHD (2. Oktober 2016)

So, mit dem neuen Internet Anschluss nach dem Ausbau auf Vectoring kann ich das alte Ergebins ja nicht mehr auf mir sitzen lassen: 



Download| Upload | Ping | Name | Anbieter | Gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link

95,93 Mbit/s | 39,15 Mbit/s | 12 ms |CoreLHD | Telekom | VDSL100 | 
Link
Vorher waren es maximal 0,4 Mbit/s Down und 0,04 Up...


----------



## royaldoom3 (2. Oktober 2016)

McZeRo schrieb:


> So ist es, normaler wert ist eher ~6ms.



Oh okay, ich korrigiere mich: Ping 6 ms? Oh man, wird Zeit, dass die Tcom bei uns auch FTTH ausbaut 

Ich gurke hier mit 35-40ms rum, ist bei onlineshootern schon ein Nachteil leider


----------



## raceandsound (5. Oktober 2016)

Update wegen Vertragsänderung:

251,22 - 25,57 - 8ms - raceandsound - UPC Cablecom - 250/25 - http://www.speedtest.net/result/5688060445.png


----------



## -Ultima- (20. Oktober 2016)

Upgrade: 100 auf 200 für 0€, dauerhaft und ohne irgendwelche gebühren etc. 


204.00Mb/s | 12.43Mb/s | 12ms | -Ultima- | KD-V | 200Mb/s | Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1000Foxi (25. Oktober 2016)

Yay, wieder ein Upgrade. Jetzt hab ich mich seit meiner Registrierung hier schon fast vervierfacht! 

11.42 Mbit/s | 1.96 Mbit/s | 22 ms | 1000Foxi | Deutsche Telekom | 16 Mbit | Link


----------



## cyberghost74 (1. November 2016)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link

261,16 Mb/s | 20,51 Mb/s | 8 ms | cyberghost74 | Unitymedia | 200 Mbit/s | 
Link1


----------



## Qontrast (16. November 2016)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*

Gestern wurde hier endlich die 5 Gigabit Glasfaserleitung freigeschaltet. Ergebnisse schwanken aufgrund des großen Hauses etwas und werden durch den Gigabit Anschluss im Zimmer limitiert. Der Upload ist oft höher. Downloads bei Steam laufen mit bis zu 99,6MB in der Sekunde, eine normale HDD statt SSD würde hier limitieren. Ich hoffe ich gewöhne mich nicht zu schnell daran, sobald ich wieder in eine normale Wohnung mit maximal 16mbit ziehen muss werde ich eingehen 

935.12 Mb/s | 758,75 Mb/s | 2ms | Qontrast | Ruhr Universität Bochum Wohnheim | 5Gbit/s | Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## enta (25. November 2016)

Ich bin so ein lucker, letzte Woche umgezogen in ein Kaff das nur 16mbit hatte, diese Woche wurde das netz auf 100mbit umgestellt.
Ich kann mich wirklich nicht beklagen, kommt auch gut was durch.


----------



## JoinRise (24. Dezember 2016)

Wie immer zufrieden mehr brauche ich nicht .


----------



## haarigerwookie (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*

94,86 Mb/s | 39,55 Mb/s | 15 ms | haarigerwookie | Deutsche Telekom | 100 Mbit/s | Link


----------



## Fewbacca (27. Januar 2017)

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## erNi85 (4. Februar 2017)

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## Timerle (4. Februar 2017)

erNi85 schrieb:


> Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results



na wenns so bleibt isses schon schick


----------



## Pisaopfer (4. Februar 2017)

Speedtest by Ookla


----------



## D4rkResistance (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*

Hab mich bei Unitymedia mal von 200 auf 400 Mbit hochstufen lassen (für 2€ mehr im Monat )!^^



Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
433,07 MBit/s
 | 
20,34 MBit/s
 | 
25 ms
 | 
D4rkResistance
| 
Unitymedia
 | 
400 MBit/s
 |
Link
*Edit 14.02.2017:
*
Hab's nochmal steigern können! Anderen Server genommen! 


Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link

434,28 MBit/s | 20,44 MBit/s | 17 ms | D4rkResistance| Unitymedia | 400 MBit/s | 
Link


----------



## robbe (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



D4rkResistance schrieb:


> Hab mich bei Unitymedia mal von 200 auf 400 Mbit hochstufen lassen (für 2€ mehr im Monat )!^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt bei mir auch demnächst. Und durch die geplante Preiserhöhung in den alten Tarifen ab 01.03. bleibt der Preis dann sogar genau gleich.


----------



## K3n$! (19. Februar 2017)

Hey ihr, 
ich komm momentan zeitlich nicht mehr dazu, den Thread zu aktualisieren.
Falls jemand Interesse hat, würde ich ihn deshalb gern abgeben. Würde dann meine Excel Tabelle mitschicken.
Schreibt mich einfach an, falls ihr Interesse habt.


----------



## MeisterOek (1. März 2017)

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
Na, ob da mehr geht? Bei mir auf Arbeit. 
Daheim kommt erst diese Woche mein 400MBit Upgrade.


----------



## Rwk (11. März 2017)

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


Was ist denn nur bei O2 los ?
Seit Tagen bauen sich hier Seiten, vor allem Fotos total lahm auf.
Fotostreams bei Flickr sind unguckbar in dem Tempo, da kriegt man das kalte Kotzen.
Upload müsste eigentlich 1MB/s sein, Download sollte 5MB/s sein...irgendwas stimmt hier nicht.


----------



## TheMan2017 (16. März 2017)

Also bei mir ist bei 400MBit schluss (1&1-Kunde).


----------



## Frontline25 (6. April 2017)

Nachdem wir heute mal ein die Option von 200 auf 400 genommen haben (Für 1€ Billiger  ) sind hier auch mal ein paar neue Daten
Es Scheint aber eigendlich noch mehr zu gehen... mal sehen wo der Hacken liegt

Download |       Ping       | ForenName  | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
432,7 MBit/s 	 6 ms 	Frontline25	Unitymedia 	                  400 MBit/s 	                               Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## Arikus (13. April 2017)

Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

Mal die Firmenleitung im Außenstandort getestet


----------



## MezZo_Mix (14. April 2017)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> Es Scheint aber eigendlich noch mehr zu gehen... mal sehen wo der Hacken liegt



Der Haken ist der Router der nicht mehr hergeben will (da ja der Router extra begrenzt)  Gewisses Offset ist wohl bei jeden normal, bei uns wären auch laut Techniker 500MBit/s problemlos machbar.  Dank des alten März Angebot bezahle ich auch schlappe 0,03€ mehr als vorher. 

Ich mach dann mal mit und aktualisiere meinen alten Eintrag. 

421.41 MBit/s | 19.78 MBit/s | 9 | MezZo_Mix | Unitymedia | 2Play Fly 400 |Neue Geschwindigkeit |


----------



## Frontline25 (3. Mai 2017)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Der Haken ist der Router der nicht mehr hergeben will (da ja der Router extra begrenzt)  Gewisses Offset ist wohl bei jeden normal, bei uns wären auch laut Techniker 500MBit/s problemlos machbar.  Dank des alten März Angebot bezahle ich auch schlappe 0,03€ mehr als vorher.



Nunja, in der Fritzbox sind halt eingetragene 450k Freigeschaltet worden durch Unity. Aber ich muss echt sagen, das selbst mit der 200k damals der Router schon immer extrem Heiß wird...
Bei uns merkwürdigerweise 1€ weniger durch den wechsel von 200k auf 400k


----------



## netheral (25. Juni 2017)

Nach gefühlten Jahrtausenden gedrosseltem DSL 16000 wurde vor einigen Tagen der lang ersehnte Glasfaseranschluss freigeschaltet. Gebucht sind 200 Mbit/s symmetrisch, theoretisch sind 500 Mbit/s buchbar, aber das kostet deutlichen Aufpreis, wehalb wir kurz- und mittelfristig davon absehen werden, da selten zwei Personen im Haushalt gleichzeitig hohe Bandbreiten brauchen und selbst dann der Unterschied zu den alten knappen 10 MBit/s einfach nur dramatisch ist.

*Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link*
211.33 Mb/s | 188.22 Mb/s | 7 ms | netheraL | Deutsche Glasfaser | 200 Mb/s | http://www.speedtest.net/result/6405066104.png

Dennoch ist und bleibt der Ausbau in Deutschland ein Witz. Kleinere Nachbarorte haben nach wie vor glück, wenn DSL mit 16 MBit/s buchbar ist, von denen dann meist 1 - 3 real anliegen. Wenn die Politik ihr 2018-50-MBit/s-Versprechen irgendwie halten will, ist noch Arbeit ohne Ende zu tun (und der Ausbau muss für die gewinnorientierten Unternehmen deutlich schmackhafter werden), da ich mir sicher bin, dass es nicht nur hier in der Gegend allgemein extrem bescheiden aussieht, auch wenn hier nach und nach auch kleine Orte mit Glas erschlossen werden. Wahrscheinlich hat dann ca. 2019 jeder Haushalt die Möglichkeit auf LTE mit 20 GB Volumen oder ähnliche Krücken.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juni 2017)

Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
50.50 Mb/s | 9.98 Mb/s | 21 ms | IICARUS | Vodafone VDSL | 50 Mb/s | My Results

Am Dienstag bekomme ich mein neuen Anschluss mit Vodafone VDSL 100 Mb/s geschaltet, dann stelle ich dessen neue Daten hier mit ein.

EDIT: Habe mich mit dem Datum geirrt, wird erst zum 27.07.2017 umgestellt.


----------



## Arikus (26. Juni 2017)

Hier mal etwas interessantes für die VDSL User, da ich vor einem Monat auch VDSL 100 von der Telekom bekommen habe, aber die neue FB7590 noch nicht erhältlich war, kann ich jetzt einen Vergleich zwischen 7390 und 7590 am gleichen Anschluss anbieten:


FB 7390:
74 Mb/s | 24Mb/s | 6 ms| Arikus | Telekom | VDSL100 mit Fritzbox 7390 | https://puu.sh/vZcV8/25d9f01c11.png

FB 7590:
85 Mb/s | 33Mb/s | 6 ms| Arikus | Telekom | VDSL100 mit Fritzbox 7590 | https://puu.sh/wjRN1/c6670abffc.png

Dazu kommt noch, dass die 7390 mit dem VDSL 100 Anschluss überfordert war. Es gab hin und wieder Abstürze der FB, da die CPU zu langsam/schwach für den schnellen Anschluss ist. Gerade wenn viel Bandbreite gefordert wird, bricht die Leistung der 7390 zusammen.

Mit der 7590 läuft die Verbindung jetzt stabil und ich habe schon 2 Wochen ohne Verbindungsabbruch. Ein Plus von 11MBit down und 9 MBit up zeigen auch, dass das Modem der 7590 besser ist.


----------



## Wriddelfrumpf (27. Juni 2017)

Noch Vodafone..VDSL Down.100 mbit, Up 40 mbit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dsdenni (6. Juli 2017)

101.10 Mbit/s | 41,73 Mbit/s | 8 ms | dsdenni | EWE | 100 Mbit/s VDSL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PLUSPUNKT (19. Juli 2017)

FB 7362SL - 06.30
Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
50.44 Mb/s | 9.22 Mb/s | 9 ms | PLUSPUNKT | 1und1 | 50 Mb/s | My Result

FB 7362SL - 06.83
Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
50.62 Mb/s | 9.35 Mb/s | 8 ms | PLUSPUNKT | 1und1 | 50 Mb/s | My Result


----------



## Goblin10 (22. Juli 2017)

FB 7490 - 06.83

Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | Art | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
207,73 Mb/s | 103,96 Mb/s | 5 ms | Goblin10 | Telekom | FTTH | 200Mb/s | My Result


----------



## _daveee_ (18. August 2017)

711.47 Mb/s | 737.23 Mb/s | 6 ms | _daveee_ | Yplay | 1 Gbps |Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## Knogle (21. August 2017)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*

*Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test
100.58 Mbit/s | 39.94 Mbit/s | 15ms | Knogle | NetCologne | 100Mbit/s | Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

*


----------



## MircoSfot (26. September 2017)

508.19/472,50/4/Mircosfot/Deutsche-glasfaser.de/500MBit

Anbei ein Bild mit der tatsächlichen Downloadgeschwindigkeit. Bin mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Hawky1980 (12. Oktober 2017)

Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
427.78 Mb/s | 20.00 Mb/s | 13 ms | Hawky1980 | Unitymedia | 400 Mb/s | Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## Wriddelfrumpf (26. Oktober 2017)

Deutsche Telekom. VDSL 100




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThePapabear (5. November 2017)

Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
118,4 Mb/s | 10,87 Mb/s | 0 ms | ThePapabear | LIWEST | 100 Mb/s | http://beta.speedtest.net/result/6767198844.png

Der Ping bleibt konstant bei 0 ms bei den Servern in der näheren Umgebung. Um eine Fehlfunktion auszuschließen, hier noch der Test mit einem weiter entfernten Server: Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

Ergebnis W-Lan/App am Handy: Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## Axiom (30. Dezember 2017)

Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
334,97 Mbit/s | 51,27 Mbit/s | 21 ms | Axiom | 
Vodafone Kabel
 | 500 Mbit/s | Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test
Edit: Mb/s in Mbit/s geändert. Das ganze zieht sich aber durch die ganze Tabelle.


----------



## RtZk (30. Dezember 2017)

Axiom schrieb:


> Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
> 334,97 Mb/s | 51,27 Mb/s | 21 ms | Axiom |
> Vodafone Kabel
> | 500 Mb/s | Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test



Gehört vielleicht nicht hier her, aber wo kann man 4 Gigabits/s Internet buchen?


----------



## Arrandale (30. Dezember 2017)

RtZk schrieb:


> Gehört vielleicht nicht hier her, aber wo kann man 4 Gigabits/s Internet buchen?


Er hat wohl MBit/s mit MByte/s verwechselt.


----------



## Axiom (31. Dezember 2017)

@RtZk: Die ganz Tabelle meint mit Mb/s genaugenommen Mbit/s.  Liegt wohl daran das früher oft Mb statt Mbit geschrieben wurde. Wobei Mbyte damals auch gern MB war. Habe die Schreibweise so von meinen Vorgängern hier übernommen. Also mit 500Mb/s ist also 500Mbit/s gemeint oder wie man gerne sagt ist ne 500.000er Leitung. Wie schon gesagt trifft es fast auf die gesamte Tabelle zu Mb/s sind Mbit/s. Gilt also wahrscheinlich für alle Einträge hier die Mb/s stehen haben. Kurz gesagt ich habe keine 500Mbyte also 4Gbit Leitung sondern 500Mbit.

Edit: gerade meinen Post durchgelesen und fast nen Zungenbrecher bekommen 
Edit2: Die Schreibweise Mb/s wird auch in der alten speedtest.net Resultseite verwendet. Kann man nachprüfen, wenn man denn gleichen Test mit der alten und neuen Seite anschaut. 
Siehe hier: Alte Seite Neue Seite


----------



## addicTix (31. Dezember 2017)

Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
497,37 Mbit/s | 199,90 Mbit/s | 2 ms | addicTix | 
1&1 Versatel
 | 500 Mbit/s (VDSL) | 
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## blautemple (8. Januar 2018)

Das ist aber kein VDSL, sondern FTTH


----------



## joylancer (13. Januar 2018)

Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
200.84 Mbps | 
11.99 Mbps | 27 ms | Joylancer | 
Vodafone Kabel
 | 200 Mbit/s | Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## Axiom (23. Januar 2018)

Vodafone Kabel hat anscheinend, hier das Segment ausgebaut. Bekomme jetzt die volle gebuchte Leitung und das am Abend 



Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
507.91 Mbps | 51
.05 Mbps | 24 ms | Axiom | 
Vodafone Kabel
 | 500 Mbit/s | Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## Finni21 (4. Februar 2018)

Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
22.69 Mbps | 2.14 Mbps | 18 ms | Finni21 | Telia | 30/2.5 Mbps ADSL | Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

Wohne in Schweden auf dem land und habe Telia als anbieter. Die leitung zum Verteilerkasten habe ich selber eingegraben (CAT 6). Zum glück werde ich dieses Jahr FTTH bekommen bis zu 1 Gbit. Dann muss ich nicht mehr stunden auf Downloads warten und kann endlich auf Twitch streamen.^^


----------



## Finni21 (6. Februar 2018)

Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
552.38 Mbps |936.65 Mbps | 4 ms | Finni21 | Tele2 | 1/1 Gbit | Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

Bei mir in der Schule. Bekomme normalerweise ungefähr 900/900.


----------



## Arrandale (4. Mai 2018)

Leitung liegt endlich, Ergebnisse sind zufriedenstellend. Per WLAN kommen leider nicht die vollen 200Mbps im Upload an und der Ping leidet auch etwas, beklagen kann ich mich jedoch nicht. 

212.25 Mbps | 172.05 Mbps | 9 ms | Arrandale | Deutsche Glasfaser | 200/200 Mbps FTTH | Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## NCphalon (5. Mai 2018)

98.59 Mbps | 10.04 Mbps | 12ms | NCphalon | 1&1 | 50Mbps | Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

Muss erst mal wieder runterkommen^^


----------



## Pladdaah (18. Mai 2018)

Arrandale schrieb:


> Leitung liegt endlich, Ergebnisse sind zufriedenstellend. Per WLAN kommen leider nicht die vollen 200Mbps im Upload an und der Ping leidet auch etwas, beklagen kann ich mich jedoch nicht.
> 
> 212.25 Mbps | 172.05 Mbps | 9 ms | Arrandale | Deutsche Glasfaser | 200/200 Mbps FTTH | Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test



Dein Speedtestserver heißt einfach mal Spacken.net


----------



## usernamepleasehere (18. Mai 2018)

Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link
92.27mbps| 31.96mbps |  9ms | usernamepleasehere | Deutsche Telekom | Magenta EINS L 100mbit |  usernamepleasehere Speedtest


----------



## Virikas (23. Mai 2018)

Zählt es wenn man bei nem Carrier arbeitet? 
Speedtest von Ookla - Der umfassende Breitband-Geschwindigkeitstest


----------



## ric84 (29. Juni 2018)

https://www.wieistmeineip.de/ergebnis/VW6Zwppq5M2Qkdyy1806.png

Einfach nur krass, rund 200mbit down und neuerdings 50mbit up. Und ich hab noch die 28,8kbits Modem Zeiten kennen gelernt


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. Juli 2018)

Habe neulich ein Upgrade bekommen.  *

74.79 Mbit/s | 34.45 Mbit/s | 5 ms | 1000Foxi | Deutsche Telekom | 100 Mbit/s | Link*


----------



## Wriddelfrumpf (17. Juli 2018)

http://www.speedtest.net/result/7478608650.png


----------



## warawarawiiu (1. August 2018)

Hi,
Gibt es schon erste supervectoring 250mbit Messungen?
Würde mich brennend interessieren


----------



## Jobsti84 (14. August 2018)

*T-Business VDSL25/5*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Je nach Server und Test 23,1 bis 23,9 Mbps Download und 4,2 bis 4,8 Mbps Upload. Ping zwischen 15-18ms. _(Sehr selten auch 13-14ms)_
Die Werte sind seit 2 Jahren ziemlich stabil.

Test bei mir im Office, dazwischen sind 4 Switches und eine Fritzbox.


----------



## DasTier81 (3. September 2018)

Leider momentan nur noch 

75Down | 50 up 

vordem 100 / 100 und hätte wohn bedingt auch bis zu 1000/1000 haben können aber wer kann sich das leisten


----------



## Zeonius (6. September 2018)

https://www.speedtest.net/result/7613691667.png


----------



## joylancer (16. September 2018)

*200,97 | 50,41 | 14 | joylancer | KDG | Kabel 200/50 | Speedtest.net Link*


----------



## deniz444 (19. September 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test


Unitymedia 3play 400


----------



## FrexTex (12. Oktober 2018)

https://www.wieistmeineip.de/ergebnis/tpStzynydSwy7Y8z1810.png
Internet ist kacke will hier weg von Niedersachsen


----------



## FrexTex (12. Oktober 2018)

ric84 schrieb:


> https://www.wieistmeineip.de/ergebnis/VW6Zwppq5M2Qkdyy1806.png
> 
> Einfach nur krass, rund 200mbit down und neuerdings 50mbit up. Und ich hab noch die 28,8kbits Modem Zeiten kennen gelernt



yeah so ist mein dsl 28kbs...


----------



## P2063 (18. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



295,74 | 8,2| 1ms | P2063 | YPlay | Single Yplay 300 | Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

FTTH regelt


----------



## Bunny_Joe (18. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



95,3 | 35,14 | 26 | Bunny_Joe | Vodafone | DSL 100D/40U | Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

Bin ganz zufrieden, vor allem mit dem Upload. Stabil ist die Leitung auch immer. 
Zahle 35€/mo.


----------



## royaldoom3 (18. Oktober 2018)

49,11 Mbit/s | 9,12 Mbit/s | 10ms | royaldoom3 | Telekom | VVDSL50 | Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## compisucher (18. Oktober 2018)

Ein etwas schräges Ergebnis, aber der Ping ist gut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dasnebbi (18. Oktober 2018)

97,38 Mb/s | 29,72 Mb/s | 8 ms | dasnebbi | 1&1 | 100 Mb/s | Link


Nach einem Neustart läuft die Box endlich wieder.. heute Mittag phasenweise nur 30 Mb/s im Downstream. Oo Urgs.


----------



## Tilfred (18. Oktober 2018)

Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

Unity media | 11ms | 422,74 down | 17,27 up


----------



## RtZk (18. Oktober 2018)

P2063 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie bekommt man so einen Ping?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (18. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man so einen Ping?



Glasfaser


----------



## lipt00n (26. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 | Unitymedia | 120 Mb/s


----------



## Arrandale (27. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



507.85 Mb/s | 513.39 Mb/s | 7ms | Arrandale | Deutsche Glasfaser | 500/500 | Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test

Nettes Upgrade gegenüber letztem Mal


----------



## Finni21 (31. Oktober 2018)

Endlich Glasfaser hier auf dem Land. Gratis VPN inklusive.   

126 Mb/s | 162 Mb/s | 7ms | Finni21 | Bahnhof | 100/100 | Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## stevooh (2. November 2018)

Hier mein Bild. Upload hängt minimal hinterher


----------



## Larsson92 (8. November 2018)

DOWN 903,96 Mb/s | UP 912.50 Mb/s | PING 10ms

Bisher bestes Ergebnis was ich hatte


----------



## Rene971502 (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*

DOWN 59.14 Mb/s | UP 12.05 Mb/s | PING 10ms 


Deutsche Telekom 50 Mbit pro Sekunde VDSL 50


----------



## ric84 (12. Januar 2019)

https://www.wieistmeineip.de/ergebnis/ZfrmrgqMktyfrVdd1901.png

Ciao


----------



## Darknesss (20. Januar 2019)

94.72 | 38.64 | 18 | Darknesss | Telekom | VDSL 100 | Speedtest.net Link


Gab ein schönes Upgrade im Vergleich zum letzten Mal: Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## Nottulner (21. Januar 2019)

50MBit | 10MBit | 9 | Nottulner | Deutsche Telekom | Magenta M | Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onlygaming (9. Februar 2019)

500MBit | 50 MBit | Vodafone | Red Internet 500 Cable

509.62 Mbps | 49.57 | Ping: 19


----------



## Timerle (25. Mai 2019)

Telekom VVDSL50 (Magenta M) nach Vectoring Aktivierung


----------



## RyzA (14. Juni 2019)

Der Thread wird nicht mehr geupdatet, oder?


----------



## Timerle (14. Juni 2019)

ich hoffe es auch es auch vergeblich


----------



## Schrotti (26. Juli 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## Schrotti (31. Juli 2019)

Hab noch einen nach der Arbeit mit dem Handy gemacht (LTE+ im Netz der Telekom).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhack (11. Oktober 2019)

*AW: [Speedtest] Wer hat die schnellste Leitung?*



Download| Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link

907.35 Mb/s | 49,47 Mb/s | 10 ms | Snowhack | Vodafone| 1000 Mbit/s | 
Link1

Netzwerkkabel Cat 5e (20m)


----------



## danomat (23. Oktober 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich auf SV umgestellt.  Leitungskapa bei 330mbit. hoffentlich wird bald das 292er profil geschaltet


----------



## ric84 (8. März 2020)

Ich brauch es nicht, aber ich habs 

*LINK*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nom4d (5. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



via Deutsche Glasfaser Giga: 1000 MB/s Down- & 500 MB/s Upload. Anschluss via 20m Cat 7 Kabel. 
Zuvor 23 MB/S Down- und 4 MB/s Upload via Magenta S Hybrid.


----------



## ric84 (23. Juli 2020)

Nom4d schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



500Mbit upload, woooow. Was für ne Leitung. Glückwunsch, gönn dir!


----------



## IICARUS (5. August 2020)

Habe auch seit dem 27.07.2020 mehr Bandbreite.
Möglich sind bei mir 1000/100 MBit und gebucht habe ich 250/50 MBit/s.

Die kommen auch sehr gut an und die Leitung scheint dazu auch recht stabil zu sein.
Habe schon die letzten Tage mehrere Speedtests zu jeder Uhrzeit gemacht und meine gebuchte Bandbreite habe ich +/- immer voll anliegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leon25 (27. September 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird hier zum Glück "bald" ausgebaut.   Den nächstgelegenen Kasten haben sie schon ausgebaut, aber keine Ahnung was da  noch fehlt. Hoffentlich wird es DIESES Jahr noch was und nicht erst nächstes...


----------



## Schrotti (3. Oktober 2020)

Mein 400er Kabel Anschluss wurde aufgewertet (kostenlos auf 500/25).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 700RRaptor (3. Oktober 2020)

und damit komm ich komischerweise klar.

Aber ab Anfang Dezember kommt dann endlich Glasfaser mit 50Mb/s. 
Gott sei Dank.


----------



## fragged (5. Oktober 2020)

Bin zufrieden, aber es könnte mehr sein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3rrOr (6. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hm, eigentlich 500mbit ^^


----------



## Martin-F2000 (6. Dezember 2020)

Wir haben seit Oktober jetzt auch den Gigabit-Tarif und die neue FB 6591 Cable, davor hatten wir seit 2017 120Mbit/s. Es schwankt immer etwas, mal kommen nur um die 600 an aber das hier ist jetzt mal das beste Ergebnis, schon ein paar Wochen her. Der Ping schwankt auch immer mal zwischen ca. 7 und 15 ms. Auf jeden Fall eine geile Geschwindigkeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Download | Upload | Ping | ForenName | Breitbandanbieter | gebuchte Geschwindigkeit | Speedtest.net Link

949,53 Mbps | 52,63 Mbps | 12 ms | Martin-F2000 | Vodafone/Unitymedia | 1000/50 | Beste Geschwindigkeit Bester Ping*


----------



## Knogle (10. Dezember 2020)

*612,62 Mbit | 65,93 Mbit | 8 | Knogle | NetCologne| 500Mbit | https://www.speedtest.net/result/10564687747*


----------



## H3sse (20. Dezember 2020)

*915,77 Mbit | 51,11 | 7  | H3sse | Vodafone | 1000 Mbit | https://www.speedtest.net/result/10620983594*


----------



## shivatar (8. Januar 2021)

Sehr zufrieden bisher. Leider jetzt Vodafone.


----------



## Keksdeu (9. Januar 2021)

Bei einem Regionalanbieter , sollte erst mal reichen


----------



## RamonSalomon (10. Januar 2021)

Dann geb ich mein Senf auch dazu
*95,51 | 15,97 | 9 | RamonSalomon | Inexio (Quix) | 100.000 | https://www.speedtest.net/result/10726574471
Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Speed, leider ist der Anbieter sehr Teuer*


----------



## JiU (11. Januar 2021)

Hmm.. Glaube die Speedtest Server kriegen meine Leitung nicht so ganz ausgereizt...
879.68MB/s | 54.21MB/s | 18ms | JiU | Vodafone | 1gbit/s | Link1 Link2 Link3


----------



## Crush4r (13. April 2021)

Ab Morgen kommt noch einer da ich auf 500.000 upgrade ( Gigabit geht auch, ist mir aber zu teuer wobei 114.95 eigentlich nocht geht! ) xD

*261.08 Mbps | 237.40 Mbps | 4ms | Crush4r | HTP ( Fiber ) | 250.000 ( Symetrisch ) | Speedtest.net*


----------



## steffen25021978 (30. April 2021)

102,61* Mbps | 36,82 Mbps | 16 ms| steffen25021978| Telekom| 100MBit| Speedtest.net Link*


----------



## Incursio (5. Mai 2021)

Nicht das schnellste, aber erstmal reicht es bis die hier mit dem Glasfaser endlich mal fertig sind 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dirkschn25 (24. Mai 2021)

*244,36 Mbit | 43,19 Mbit | 7ms | Dirkschn25 | 1&1| 250Mbit |https://www.speedtest.net/result/11464841634.png





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Pilochun (24. Mai 2021)

*837.11 Mbit |  47.72 Mbit | 7ms | Pilochun | Vodafone | 1000Mbit **https://www.speedtest.net/result/11465179382.png*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulstyle (15. Juni 2021)

500 mbit gebucht habe 530-550mbit, und Upload ca 12mbit.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belzebub13 (15. Juni 2021)

504,41* Mbps | 15,47 Mbps | 15 ms| Belzebub13| Vodafone| 500MBit| **https://www.speedtest.net/result/11582011432*


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juni 2021)

Habe eine 250/50 MBit/s Leitung gebucht.
Könnte aber bis auf 1000 MBit/s noch gehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juni 2021)

Habe ein sehr gutes Angebot angenommen und bin nun von 250 auf 500 MBit/s gewechselt. Das Beste ist, ich zahle jetzt sogar 6 Euro weniger im Monat.   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silent3sniper (25. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vdsl 100 telekom, bald easybell


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cryon1c (31. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin damit recht zufrieden. Auch wenn der Upload nicht symmetrisch ist, so ist das halbwegs ausreichend.


----------



## RyzA (1. August 2021)

Warum postet ihr das alle noch hier?
Es wird doch schon länger nichts mehr eingetragen.


----------



## cryon1c (1. August 2021)

Das ist für einige Leute wichtig, vor allem wenn sie umziehen und entsprechend posten wollen ob es besser oder schlechter wurde. Wie bei mir, bin umgezogen, Leitung entsprechend besser - viel besser.


----------



## Cruach (21. Januar 2022)

Endlich Glasfaser aufm Berg!   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cyberghost74 (31. Januar 2022)

949,44 Mb/s | 224,34 Mb/s |  23 ms | cyberghost74 |
Telekom Zuhause Kabel Surfen u. Telefonieren GIGA 1000 / 200 Mbit​








						Speedtest by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test
					

Use Speedtest on all your devices with our free desktop and mobile apps.




					www.speedtest.net


----------



## Leon25 (26. Oktober 2022)

Leon25 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muss ich doch nach meinem Internet ausbau doch mal ein Update machen. Das wurde schon am 27.02.2021 ausgebaut und ich bin nun höchst zufrieden damit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Downloaden kann ich mit 35 mb/s was eigentlich 280 Mbps sein sollten und nicht wie hier angezeigt 265. Der Upload stimmt allerdings.

Nochmal eine kleine Story zum Upgrade. Als ich endlich das gute Internet hatte und auch tatsächlich was runterladen konnte ohne den Rechner 24/7 laufen zu lassen, habe ich in den ersten 2 Tagen erst einmal 1,2 TB an Daten runter geladen. Es hat einfach nur Spaß gemacht etwas runterzuladen. Ich hab sogar einfach nur große Spiele runtergeladen um zu sehen ob die Leitung die 35 mb/s halten kann. Origin, Uplay und Rockstar Launcher konnten alle die Rate halten. Bei Steam musste ich noch ein paar gute Server suchen. Vor dem Upgrade hatte ich mich immer gescheut große Updates zu laden und jetzt starte ich jeden Tag mal alle Launcher um zu schauen das ich ein paar Updates laden kann weil es einfach nicht mehr den ganzen Tag dauert. Es ist ein unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.


----------

